# Feds start fight with American Patriots in Oregon



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

BREAKING NOW: Harney District Hospital in Burns, Ore., on lockdown following reports of shots fired between Militia and Feds; nearby highways closed
GET EM PATRIOTS!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 26, 2016)

Feds didn't start anything.  It was already started.  By those idiots.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 26, 2016)

Hopefully the feds cleared the place out of the traitors.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 26, 2016)

Two people have been shot and Ammon Bundy is in custody, according to a YouTube live stream report by Pete Santilli, who was speaking outside a hospital in Burns.

Santilli, a self-styled journalist, took to social media to discuss the breaking development late Tuesday afternoon. He also reported that the FBI has told the protesters at the Malheur National Wildlife Refuge that they are free to go and need to leave immediately.

Santilli said he was waiting at the hospital to confirm the reports of the shootings. The Oregonian/OregonLive could not independently confirm the reports.

_This story will be updated as more information becomes available._

-- Rebecca Woolington

rwoolington@oregonian.com





* Breaking In Oregon Standoff *





Reports coming in of arrests and shots fired in connection with the standoff at the Malheur Wildlife Refuge in Oregon.

KATU television in Portland is reporting Ammon Bundy has been arrested:

Read More →


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2016)

Damn, he must have stood to close to a horse when his cell phone alarm went off...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2016)

These so called patriots have decided to ignore request in a civil fashion, and they lied about their intent and their word that they would leave the area of operation if the locals ask them to...


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Feds didn't start anything.  It was already started.  By those idiots.


Them boots taste good as you lick them?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Feds didn't start anything.  It was already started.  By those idiots.
> ...



I chew them to nubbins.

Tell me more about how the Feds occupied this place and refused to leave even when the town asked them too.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Feds didn't start anything.  It was already started.  By those idiots.
> ...


Probably as good as that ass your licking of the militia...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 26, 2016)

Ammon Bundy is the leader of a group of protesters occupying a federal wildlife refuge in Oregon.
(CNN)Federal authorities arrested Ammon Bundy, the leader of a group of protesters occupying a federal wildlife refuge in Oregon, and several of his followers in a traffic stop Tuesday, a law enforcement official told CNN.

Shots were fired after authorities made the stop, the source said. It's not clear who fired first.

Developing story - more to come

CNN's Evan Perez contributed to this report.
Oregon protest leader Ammon Bundy is arrested - CNN.com


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 26, 2016)

feds didn't start it but they sure finished it


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Not federal governments right to own the land,its the people's ANY citizen can occupy it.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



According to what law?  Never heard this before.

Of course, they had to have outsiders come in and fight a fight that the locals didn't want.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Who knew following the constitution was ass licking..tell me more about these libtard views.


Coyote said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The constitution..show me where it says government has the right to own the land.The locals should have stood up for themselves then instead other outsider patriots had to do it.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Ammon Bundy is the leader of a group of protesters occupying a federal wildlife refuge in Oregon.
> (CNN)Federal authorities arrested Ammon Bundy, the leader of a group of protesters occupying a federal wildlife refuge in Oregon, and several of his followers in a traffic stop Tuesday, a law enforcement official told CNN.
> 
> Shots were fired after authorities made the stop, the source said. It's not clear who fired first.
> ...


Good thing they are not black, they would have had to shoot first, answer questions later...


----------



## bodecea (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


I don't understand why you weren't bravely standing with them.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Where does it say they can't?


----------



## guno (Jan 26, 2016)

He is going down, will the rats scatter now without their leader


Oregon protest leader Ammon Bundy is arrested - CNN.com


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Whether you know it or not, local govts. states,  and the feds own land...


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Ammon Bundy is the leader of a group of protesters occupying a federal wildlife refuge in Oregon.
> ...


N!ggers shouldn't try shooting cops...wouldn't get harmed. These patriots are following constitution BIG difference.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


What part of the Constitution? Which clause or amendments?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2016)

The Constitution has given citizens a right for redress of grievances..But peacefully, not in an armed standoff, just ask John Brown....


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


The entire god damn thing numb nuts! WHERE does it say the fed gov has right to CONFISCATE for their own wants and needs LAND in a state? Hm?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 26, 2016)

HARNEY COUNTY, Ore. — KATU News has learned the leader of the armed occupation at Malheur Wildlife Refuge - Ammon Bundy - has been detained, along with at least eight other individuals Tuesday evening.

Officials said it all began with a traffic stop while Bundy and some of his followers were en route to a community meeting in John Day, about 70 miles away.

Shots were fired after FBI agents, Oregon State troopers and other law enforcement agencies made the stop. CNN reports its unclear who fired first.

Details of the arrest and confrontation remain unknown, but charges are pending related to the group's 25-day takeover of the wildlife refuge.

Bundy and about three dozen of other individuals occupied the wildlife refuge earlier this month after two local ranchers were sent to prison for setting fires on federal land.
Leader of Oregon occupation Ammon Bundy, at least 8 others detained


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> The Constitution has given citizens a right for redress of grievances..But peacefully, not in an armed standoff, just ask John Brown....


Yet the very men who signed our constitution used just that an ARMED REVOLUTION to establish our country. 

Anywho. Bundy was arrested another patriot is now in charge....I am getting first hand info from the ground. There was a shootout.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The Feds have wanted that land for a long time. They have pushed their weight around as always.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

ogbill the ball licker can't come up with decent replies he thinks defending the constitution and murdering babies are funny....sick minds.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 26, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


They have actually had stewardship over the land since 1908....


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


The land was under federal control and management before the Bundy's were there...Look at the  Land Ordinance of 1785 and the Northwest Ordinance of 1787 for the answer you so deeply are in denial about...


----------



## bodecea (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > The Constitution has given citizens a right for redress of grievances..But peacefully, not in an armed standoff, just ask John Brown....
> ...


Sure you are.  You and Allie.


----------



## westwall (Jan 26, 2016)

Now that they are in custody Ammon can look forward to the next 50 or so years in a Federal Penitentiary.  Good riddance to bad rubbish.

The guy is a complete moron and the idiots who followed him are likewise.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 26, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Feds didn't start anything.  It was already started.  By those idiots.


so the OWS and BLM are idiots too right? OWS took over public parks and turned into homeless camps and 30 tons of garbage had to be removed from them


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > The Constitution has given citizens a right for redress of grievances..But peacefully, not in an armed standoff, just ask John Brown....
> ...


I usually go to the ground for ph tests...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 26, 2016)

*That is a nice cowboy outfit you are wearing Ammon...be a shame if it ended full of holes and powder burns....*


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> BREAKING NOW: Harney District Hospital in Burns, Ore., on lockdown following reports of shots fired between Militia and Feds; nearby highways closed
> GET EM PATRIOTS!


No, these wack jobs were intentionally trying to provoke a federal response.

If any blood be shed I hope it is their's.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

1 dead 6 arrested. I hope the dead is a fed thug...shouldn't have harassed the patriots. No doubt thug feds probably shot someone in the back just like they did to 14 year old Samuel Weaver.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *That is a nice cowboy outfit you are wearing Ammon...be a shame if it ended full of holes and powder burns....*


Spoken like a true ghey prissy person.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *That is a nice cowboy outfit you are wearing Ammon...be a shame if it ended full of holes and powder burns....*


Them thar shit kicking goat ropers like to look nice when they inseminate a heifer...


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 26, 2016)

Life flight helicopters on the way to Burns, apparently there has been shooting. One dead. 6 people arrested, one shot, but in good condition. News coming in a little at a time.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> 1 dead 6 arrested. I hope the dead is a fed thug...shouldn't have harassed the patriots. No doubt thug feds probably shot someone in the back just like they did to 14 year old Samuel Weaver.


The Marshalls that engaged the Weavers were not present at this one, dude. That was decades ago.

IF you are so gung ho, then you should lead by example, not by keyboard.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 26, 2016)

Bundy's arrested and charged.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *That is a nice cowboy outfit you are wearing Ammon...be a shame if it ended full of holes and powder burns....*
> ...


Puhleeeze, the only people molesting the cattle these days are high city boys tired of wacking off to porn, like you.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > 1 dead 6 arrested. I hope the dead is a fed thug...shouldn't have harassed the patriots. No doubt thug feds probably shot someone in the back just like they did to 14 year old Samuel Weaver.
> ...


Point being? The fed gov thugs have a history of murdering US citizens usually burning them to death or shooting them in the back.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> ogbill the ball licker can't come up with decent replies he thinks defending the constitution and murdering babies are funny....sick minds.


i think you are funny. your twisted interpretation of the constitution and your use of the word "patriot" to describe bundy and his pals is amusing to me


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 26, 2016)

HARNEY COUNTY, Ore. — One person is dead and several others, including Oregon occupation leader Ammon Bundy, were detained following a confrontation with the FBI and state police Tuesday night.

It all began with a traffic stop while Bundy and some of his followers were en route to a community meeting in John Day, about 70 miles away.

Shots were fired after FBI agents, Oregon State troopers and other law enforcement agencies made the stop.

*Ammon Bundy, Ryan Bundy, Brian Cavalier, Shawna Cox and Ryan W. Payne were arrested during the stop. One person, who was the subject of a federal probable cause arrest died. It's unclear who fired first.*

The arrests come on the heels of the 25th day of the refuge occupation.
One dead, Bundys arrested after confrontation with FBI on highway


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> Point being? The fed gov thugs have a history of murdering US citizens usually burning them to death or shooting them in the back.


Bullshit. US Marshalls are highly trained and would easily outshoot most keyboard heroes like you.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Bundy's arrested and charged.


Being a patriot is no vice. He and I like ALL patriots knew more than likely its how it would end up.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Point being? The fed gov thugs have a history of murdering US citizens usually burning them to death or shooting them in the back.
> ...


Yeah 14 year old kids running away sure are hard targets to hit.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> BREAKING NOW: Harney District Hospital in Burns, Ore., on lockdown following reports of shots fired between Militia and Feds; nearby highways closed
> GET EM PATRIOTS!



Hopefully it won't be a Ruby Ridge situation.

I don't think it can be Waco II, as there's been no reports that Obama and Valerie Jarrett have been asking for advice from Janet Reno.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Bundy's arrested and charged.
> ...


Self absorbed morons that grab their guns and run to get in front of cameras are not Patriots, they are fools.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Not really, not if they are running away in a straight line.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 26, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



They'd already bought it, and leased it to local ranchers at prices far below what private owners would charge.  What theives!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Bundy's arrested and charged.
> ...



From what I've been reading, I think the Bundy's motives were correct, but their means of attempting to achieve them were I don't think that well-planned, as such it was bound to fail.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Like Samuel Weaver was and was shot in the back.14 years old.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Coyote said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


It still doesnt justify the covetousness the Feds displayed in their chicanery they engaged in for years.

And the victims of all that gave ZERO support to these wingnuts that took over the facility.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


It's hard to believe anyone is truly this ignorant and simpleminded.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


The death of ones children is a harsh thing to have happen, but Weaver should have considered that when he chose to not respond to the warrants sent him.

Resisting arrest usually leads to a bad set of out comes, even if you think you are innocent.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...



It's because they weren't victims.  Several of them, when interviewed specifically liked the deal they had for grazing rights.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


Insemination is a part of every ranchers life...Unless you let a t bull at them, but, alas, too much damage to the poor cow  that whey, so artificer insemination is a part of raising cattle...Nothing better than being arm pit deep in cow pussy....


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 26, 2016)

Ammon Bundy is under arrest.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Coyote said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


No they were in fact victims of federal harrassment whether they ended up liking the deals offered to them or not.

Full Story About What's Going on In Oregon - "Militia" Take Over Malheur National Wildlife Refuge In Protest to Hammond Family Persecution...


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

My source is telling me the dead is a Patriot by the name of Ryan Payne. RIP patriot. 

A new man is already in charge so nothing changes unless thugs with badges decide to get froggy and jump.Ambushing men in a car is such a pussy move. I hope the feds try and do something and it backfires...

It does not take a majority to prevail... but rather an irate, tireless minority, keen on setting brushfires of freedom in the minds of men


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 26, 2016)

Well, there is still the unfinished business of those still at the Refuge. Now that it has hit the fan, they need to cut the power off, and block all incoming traffic. Time to end the nonsense. All involved should be charged with sedition. Including the women there, they too are adults. Those in Burns that aided them should have the terms 'aiding and abetting' explained to them.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


lol, OK, you got me. I thought you were talking about that Calipornica perversion shit.

roflmao


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


For a charge in the end he was found NOT GUILTY OF. Love how you fail to include that. He was also given the WRONG date to appear.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> My source is telling me the dead is a Patriot by the name of Ryan Payne. RIP patriot.
> 
> A new man is already in charge so nothing changes unless thugs with badges decide to get froggy and jump.Ambushing men in a car is such a pussy move. I hope the feds try and do something and it backfires...
> 
> It does not take a majority to prevail... but rather an irate, tireless minority, keen on setting brushfires of freedom in the minds of men


What Goddamned bullshit. These assholes are nothing but trash.


----------



## IcebergSlim (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> BREAKING NOW: Harney District Hospital in Burns, Ore., on lockdown following reports of shots fired between Militia and Feds; nearby highways closed
> GET EM PATRIOTS!



If you are gonna run off to join the fight don't forget to pack your Metamucil....


----------



## bodecea (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> BREAKING NOW: Harney District Hospital in Burns, Ore., on lockdown following reports of shots fired between Militia and Feds; nearby highways closed
> GET EM PATRIOTS!


So brave typing under your bed like that.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Well, there is still the unfinished business of those still at the Refuge. Now that it has hit the fan, they need to cut the power off, and block all incoming traffic. Time to end the nonsense. All involved should be charged with sedition. Including the women there, they too are adults. Those in Burns that aided them should have the terms 'aiding and abetting' explained to them.


No, someone needs to talk to them and explain that they have not gotten so deep yet that they cannot plead down for light sentences and thus salvage some of their lives.

When the harsh reality of what they fantasized kicks them in the head, about 75% of them are already reconsidering. Harassing them would only steepen their resolve.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Well, there is still the unfinished business of those still at the Refuge. Now that it has hit the fan, they need to cut the power off, and block all incoming traffic. Time to end the nonsense. All involved should be charged with sedition. Including the women there, they too are adults. Those in Burns that aided them should have the terms 'aiding and abetting' explained to them.


Yawn. Nothing but a traitor to America you are. Back in our founding fathers days you would have been tarred and feathered.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



It sounds like a complex backstory.  I'm willing to bet there is another side to it as well.

US government killed coyotes from the air for Hammond Ranch


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


I am not omitting anything.

Yes, some stupid ass federal jack boots were trying to coerce him into posing as a white supremacist and go underground and inform on others who were white supremacists in Idaho and he refused. So they were fucking with him to get more leverage. But had he gotten a lawyer and pled a deal, his son and wife would still be alive.

I have little doubt that he regrets not going in to this day.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 26, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



The scenario has been painted  Bundy was in the minority. But the Boise news outlets are claiming it's about 60-40 in sympathy with Bundy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 26, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



You seem rather horny tonight, in other thread you offered sex and a booze-up to Emily, now here you are mentioning Insemination being part of every ranchers life


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> Yawn. Nothing but a traitor to America you are. Back in our founding fathers days you would have been tarred and feathered.



You are the one spewing seditin and pointless rebellion, dude.

That makes yo the traitor, not OldShit.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Son and wife would be alive if 1. He had not been entrapped 2. The government wouldn't have gone against the 2nd amendment and 3. jackbooted thugs had not MURDERED THEM for literally doing NOTHING wrong.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> The scenario has been painted  Bundy was in the minority. But the Boise news outlets are claiming it's about 60-40 in sympathy with Bundy.


Not surprising.

The Feds have no idea how much the working class has started to hate them reflexively today.

Wish I could share some of my personal experiences as a Federal contractor, but I cant. All you  have to do to find people who hate the Feds is to go about 400 miles due west from DC.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 26, 2016)

"Full Story About What's Going on In Oregon - "Militia" Take Over Malheur National Wildlife Refuge In Protest to Hammond Family Persecution..."

lol


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> Son and wife would be alive if 1. He had not been entrapped



There is some truth to that, but I am talking about choices that Weaver could have made, not the Feds.



Odium said:


> 2. The government wouldn't have gone against the 2nd amendment and



They got him to cut a shotgun down below legal limits. That has nothing to do with going against the Second Amendment.



Odium said:


> 3. jackbooted thugs had not MURDERED THEM for literally doing NOTHING wrong.



Other than resisting arrest and shooting at federal officers.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 26, 2016)

Probably half the people don't even know what this all about. but remember to the left/dem/lib

when it's them doing the protesting it's called being patriotic
but these people protesting:  they are called idiots and should have the federal government burn them alive like the Branch Dravidians (20 of them American citizens CHILDREN)I guess


----------



## IcebergSlim (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Well, there is still the unfinished business of those still at the Refuge. Now that it has hit the fan, they need to cut the power off, and block all incoming traffic. Time to end the nonsense. All involved should be charged with sedition. Including the women there, they too are adults. Those in Burns that aided them should have the terms 'aiding and abetting' explained to them.
> ...



A couple of months spent snuggling with an Aryan Nation boo might smooth their rough edges....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Full Story About What's Going on In Oregon - "Militia" Take Over Malheur National Wildlife Refuge In Protest to Hammond Family Persecution..."
> 
> lol


There is nothing funny about any of that, doofus.

Go sober up so you can get to work in the morning why doncha?


----------



## IcebergSlim (Jan 26, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Probably half the people even know what this all about. but remember to the left/dem/lib
> 
> when it's them doing the protesting it's called being patriotic
> but these people protesting:  they are called idiots and should have the federal government burn them alive like the Branch Dravidians (20 of them American citizens CHILDREN)I guess



Steph,

What does that say in your avatar?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 26, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Probably half the people don't even know what this all about. but remember to the left/dem/lib
> 
> when it's them doing the protesting it's called being patriotic
> but these people protesting:  they are called idiots and should have the federal government burn them alive like the Branch Dravidians (20 of them American citizens CHILDREN)I guess



This isn't Waco.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 26, 2016)

Coyote said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Dang, shooting coyotes from the air, where can I sign up.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Yawn. Nothing but a traitor to America you are. Back in our founding fathers days you would have been tarred and feathered.
> ...


Again you would consider our founding fathers traitors numb nuts. They did the EXACT same thing to their government...A patriot doesn't care for loyalist traitors opinions because they don't matter!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 26, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Don't you dare!


----------



## IcebergSlim (Jan 26, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Are they in season?

What's the bag limit?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 26, 2016)

*Anthony De Rosa* ‏@*AntDeRosa*  29m29 minutes ago
FBI statement on #*Oregonstandoff*


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

.@VoteFiore says Finicum had surrendered and was cooperating when shot. @OPBnews has *NOT* verified death or circumstances
​Damn why does that sound familiar!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> Again you would consider our founding fathers traitors numb nuts. They did the EXACT same thing to their government...A patriot doesn't care for loyalist traitors opinions because they don't matter!


No, the Founding Fathers did not do anything of the sort.

They took great pains and care to go through a valid process of securing the consent of all the people affected in each state and through the will of those people as expressed in their elected representatives they decided that they could no longer remain in the British Empire in good conscience.

the 'Sons of Liberty' pulled some pranks, but none of them grabbed public territory and shot at the Brits until the Declaration of Independence.

Bundy has no authority and therefore no consent of the People and therefore no legitimacy to do what he is doing.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


I've actually done D&C's on cows....yuck.


----------



## IcebergSlim (Jan 26, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Well, there is still the unfinished business of those still at the Refuge. Now that it has hit the fan, they need to cut the power off, and block all incoming traffic. Time to end the nonsense. All involved should be charged with sedition. Including the women there, they too are adults. Those in Burns that aided them should have the terms 'aiding and abetting' explained to them.




Willy Pete, Willy Pete!


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 26, 2016)

Shit just got real.

_One person was killed as authorities arrested a group of people -- including Ammon Bundy -- involved with the armed occupation of the Malheur National Wildlife Refuge, the FBI and Oregon State Police said._

_The deceased individual, who has not been identified, was the subject of a federal probable cause arrest, officials said. _


Oregon protest leader Ammon Bundy is arrested; 1 killed - CNN.com


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 26, 2016)

IcebergSlim said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Probably half the people even know what this all about. but remember to the left/dem/lib
> ...


"George Gervin was the real ice man"


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


The US Government is not the Crown of England...its what the Founding Fathers Created.....


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jan 26, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Feds didn't start anything.  It was already started.  By those idiots.


Why are they idiots?....Because they refuse to comply with what they consider to be unjust laws? 
Laws that the federal government passed that allow itself to take any land it sees fit?
Look, I am no supporter of these nut jobs in places like Idaho and of course those US based Muslim terror camps.....
However, these are simple people who have lived in these lands for generations. Then the federal government shows up with paper and guns and tell these people, this land now belongs to the people of the USA".....No due process. No compensation in fair market value. It's confiscation. Plain and simple.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Ask Sarah(I'm a killer that cheats)Palin...


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 26, 2016)

Was the deceased a child?

After all, the feds DO have a Ruby Ridge Standard to maintain!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> The US Government is not the Crown of England...its what the Founding Fathers Created.....


Well it is a bit more 'evolved' than that, but the Congress is still the representatives of the Will of the People.


----------



## IcebergSlim (Jan 26, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Google how Iceberg got the name......THAT'S earning it.....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

thereisnospoon said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Feds didn't start anything.  It was already started.  By those idiots.
> ...


Seizing public land to instigate a show down is not complying with the law, friend.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > My source is telling me the dead is a Patriot by the name of Ryan Payne. RIP patriot.
> ...


So is the black panthers, blacklivesmatter, libtards, and obuthole.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Again you would consider our founding fathers traitors numb nuts. They did the EXACT same thing to their government...A patriot doesn't care for loyalist traitors opinions because they don't matter!
> ...


Keep talking out of your ass traitor.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Cheats what, a wild animal?

Securing the food is the only rule other than obeying the legal requirements.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 26, 2016)

*LaVoy Finicum — the Oregon militant who gained fame for conducting a television interview from beneath a blue tarp — has reportedly been shot and killed by law enforcement officers.*
*



*
*LaVoy Finicum — the Oregon militant beneath the blue tarp — killed in police shootout: reports*


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


lol, you are either an idiot, a provocateur or an informer.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

Got this from Oathkeepers.org (Please delete if my posting this isnt aloud.)

This evening, the FBI made a legal, felony stop on a vehicle carrying Ammon Bundy and several other individuals. After a shoot out with the FBI, four individuals were reportedly taken into custody, including Ammon Bundy. Two individuals are reported to have been taken to the Burns hospital, which is currently on lock down.
FBI sources stated that those at the Refuge are currently free to leave unimpeded, implying that there might be action if they do not leave immediately.
Although those in custody have not been confirmed, we can safely assume that Buddha Cavalier was with Ammon. Ryan Payne suffered multiple gunshot wounds and was taken to the hospital, according to local officials.
UPDATES:
1811L: Blaine Cooper has reportedly assumed leadership at the Refuge and has been told to leave immediately. During a phone call with Pete Santilli, Pete can be overheard saying, “Blaine, please don’t do this.” Blaine is reportedly wanting to make a stand. Women and children are still at the Refuge.
1821L: According to local government officials, Ryan Payne suffered multiple gunshot wounds and was taken to the Burns hospital.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > The scenario has been painted  Bundy was in the minority. But the Boise news outlets are claiming it's about 60-40 in sympathy with Bundy.
> ...



actually the blm around here is pretty reasonable. I had a neighbor  accidentally start a blm fire.  But they just let it go.
It was open range where I farmed, so it was my responsibility by fencing,  to keep cattle off my property.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *LaVoy Finicum — the Oregon militant who gained fame for conducting a television interview from beneath a blue tarp — has reportedly been shot and killed by law enforcement officers.*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If you ride with outlaws (and anyone that is planning to shoot agents of the government via provocation is an outlaw) then you DIE with the outlaws.

Tough shit, the old fart should have known better.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

AH! "freedom" Yall enjoying it?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 26, 2016)

So when they go home, who gets the dildos? Are they going to split them up equally so each guy can keep his favorite?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


We should auction off most of the federal owned land west of Kansas and apply it to the national debt.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

According to Pete's woman she heard Blaine say "he's gonna stand his ground and die up there!"

Looks like the Standoff is turning into a siege now.

Wow, she just said one of the militia (Kenny) was "shot three times with his hands in the air!"

I'm relaying this from the livefeed on Pete Santilli's channel btw.

Shooting people in back or with hands up or while holding infants in their arms...the US government way!


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 26, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *LaVoy Finicum — the Oregon militant who gained fame for conducting a television interview from beneath a blue tarp — has reportedly been shot and killed by law enforcement officers.*
> *
> 
> 
> ...




The loss of life is always tragic, but that guy acted like he wanted to be shot.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 26, 2016)

Coyote said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I shot a coyote with my AR. Dang it blew a hole in him.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 26, 2016)

HenryBHough said:


> Was the deceased a child?
> 
> After all, the feds DO have a Ruby Ridge Standard to maintain!


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> I shot a coyote with my AR. Dang it blew a hole in him.



You do know it was designed for bigger game, right?

knew a guy who was doing survival stuff and shot a squirrel with a 12 gauge slug, loaded for deer.

Well, he couldnt find any of it to eat, so, what do you say?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 26, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



OMG


----------



## Coyote (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...





tyroneweaver said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...



Mysoginist!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 26, 2016)

Great news!!! The American taliban is taken down.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 26, 2016)

thereisnospoon said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Feds didn't start anything.  It was already started.  By those idiots.
> ...



Amon Bundy was in it for publicity.  That's it.  That land had been legally purchased by the US Government ages ago.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> According to Pete's woman she heard Blaine say "he's gonna stand his ground and die up there!"
> 
> Looks like the Standoff is turning into a siege now.
> 
> ...


Lon Horiuchi must have come out of retirement.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 26, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Shit just got real.
> 
> _One person was killed as authorities arrested a group of people -- including Ammon Bundy -- involved with the armed occupation of the Malheur National Wildlife Refuge, the FBI and Oregon State Police said._
> 
> ...


About damn time


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 26, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Great news!!! The American taliban is taken down.



Didn't say anything about the HQ being cleared out.  This is just a handful of 100+ people.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > According to Pete's woman she heard Blaine say "he's gonna stand his ground and die up there!"
> ...


Piece of shit should be in prison on death row


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Lon Horiuchi must have come out of retirement.


I doubt Mr Horiuchi is likely to do such any more. I have read he is depressed over events at Ruby Ridge.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Bullshit. At worst it was manslaughter from an ACCIDENTAL shooting.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 26, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Great news!!! The American taliban is taken down.
> ...


It won't be long now


----------



## bucs90 (Jan 26, 2016)

Authorities: Shots fired during arrest of leader of Ore. group, 1 dead

These were whites. According to libs....white privilege was supposed to protect them.

Hey libs....see....when you attack the cops....you end up shot. Even crackas.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Lon Horiuchi must have come out of retirement.
> ...


His Brother Randy was well liked city councilman  in Salt Lake City. Randy died last november.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 26, 2016)

True idiocy on the part of the 'militia' nitwits, who bear sole responsibility for what has happened and whatever may happen.


----------



## BreezeWood (Jan 26, 2016)

.





Sarah is on her way ....

,


----------



## bodecea (Jan 26, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *LaVoy Finicum — the Oregon militant who gained fame for conducting a television interview from beneath a blue tarp — has reportedly been shot and killed by law enforcement officers.*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


But but but Odius's sources say it was someone else.....


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING NOW: Harney District Hospital in Burns, Ore., on lockdown following reports of shots fired between Militia and Feds; nearby highways closed
> ...





Odium said:


> My source is telling me the dead is a Patriot by the name of Ryan Payne. RIP patriot.


Your source is wrong. There are no patriots with Bundy's group


----------



## bodecea (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> View attachment 61256
> View attachment 61257
> View attachment 61258
> 
> AH! "freedom" Yall enjoying it?


And...tell us again why you weren't there...


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jan 26, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> These so called patriots have decided to ignore request in a civil fashion, and they lied about their intent and their word that they would leave the area of operation if the locals ask them to...


If these guys went rogue as opposed to peacefully protesting what is in their view an unjust taking of land, then they are in violation of the laws of a civilized society. And with that, are asking for trouble. Our society is only as civilized as the last line of defense to that civility.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


AIMING at a door when you KNEW a woman was there since the only other male had been murdered already is MURDER. PERIOD. He aimed,he pulled the trigger KNOWING it was a female there and he saw no weapon either. Its alright even if that pos dies before we get justice we will dig his god damn grave up and torch his bones.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 26, 2016)

hate to see anyone killed though....

And remember, the head of the FBI, Mr. Comey, is a republican.... so before you right wingers start complaining and comparing to ruby ridge etc.... know it ain't a democrat heading up the FBI....


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jan 26, 2016)

HenryBHough said:


> Was the deceased a child?
> 
> After all, the feds DO have a Ruby Ridge Standard to maintain!




Indeed. If they aren't burning women and children to death - they are shooting women in the head while they are holding babies.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> We should auction off most of the federal owned land west of Kansas and apply it to the national debt.


 Not a good idea. Travel by car, bus or train would be hampered by toll roads every ten miles or so. And, who is going to maintain those magnificent Interstate highways and national parks?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> AIMING at a door when you KNEW a woman was there since the only other male had been murdered already is MURDER. PERIOD. He aimed,he pulled the trigger KNOWING it was a female there and he saw no weapon either. Its alright even if that pos dies before we get justice we will dig his god damn grave up and torch his bones.


Bullshit, you fucking liar.

Horiuchi was following a legit target through the door and he shot at him just as he went through the door.  Vicki was standing behind the door out of sight when Horiuchi fired. He had no way of knowing she was there.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 26, 2016)

If you engage in alleged criminal activity, as have the 'militia' nitwits, you're subject to lawful arrest. 

And if you resist arrest you alone are responsible for the consequences.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


If the someone tries and apologizes for this they also have to own
A boy getting shot in the* back*

And shooting a helpless dog


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jan 26, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> If you engage in alleged criminal activity, as have the 'militia' nitwits, you're subject to lawful arrest.
> 
> And if you resist arrest you alone are responsible for the consequences.




Go to hell hypocrite.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > We should auction off most of the federal owned land west of Kansas and apply it to the national debt.
> ...


So you dont auction off ALL of it and keep enough for right of way through the states.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 26, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I think its more ignorance than denial.
Anyway, glad that nonsense was put down.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > AIMING at a door when you KNEW a woman was there since the only other male had been murdered already is MURDER. PERIOD. He aimed,he pulled the trigger KNOWING it was a female there and he saw no weapon either. Its alright even if that pos dies before we get justice we will dig his god damn grave up and torch his bones.
> ...


Sorry, you're wrong.
A boy was shot in  the back
They shot a helpless dog.
Now, we come to Vicky Weaver, what is the mind set here?
Also the Weavers were awarded millions and they could have been awarded a lot more.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 26, 2016)

"Feds start fight with American Patriots in Oregon"

They aren't 'patriots,' they're criminal suspects – and they alone are responsible for what happens.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> If the someone tries and apologizes for this they also have to own
> A boy getting shot in the* back*
> 
> And shooting a helpless dog


A firefight is not a nice neat and clean thing. A lot of shooting is done with closed eyes and without aim, just pointed in a general direction.

It is a shame that Sammy died. His father should have known better.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 26, 2016)

So to graze some cattle Bundy got another human being killed. And that is just so far. 

What a patriot. 

And where were the rest of the 'we came unarmed this time' crowd? At home under their blanky. That 2nd amendment stuff is important as long as its only a mile or two away, any more than that and 'sorry, I have a tee time in the morning' and 'them thar feds gots guns! F#$k this!'


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Sorry, you're wrong.
> A boy was shot in  the back
> They shot a helpless dog.
> Now, we come to Vicky Weaver, what is the mind set here?
> Also the Weavers were awarded millions and they could have been awarded a lot more.



Of course I could be wrong. I wasnt there.

From what I have read by critics of the Federal agents is that Sammy shot at the federal agents after they shot his dog to silence it and avoid a firefight.

This opened up bad outcomes for everyone.

The lawsuit was about the wrongful deaths and fraud the agents engaged in staging evidence for the forensic photos, as I understand it.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jan 26, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> So to graze some cattle Bundy got another human being killed. And that is just so far.
> 
> What a patriot.
> 
> And where were the rest of the 'we came unarmed this time' crowd? At home under their blanky. That 2nd amendment stuff is important as long as its only a mile or two away, any more than that and 'sorry, I have a tee time in the morning' and 'them thar feds gots guns! F#$k this!'



I don't claim to know much about this situation - I don't follow these nut jobs. However, in true FBI style - they get them away from the scene and then claim that "he shot first".

Funny - these leftists despise cops - until they do the work of taking a conservative out - THEN, they are law-abiding, "Go Cop Go" assholes.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Authorities: Shots fired during arrest of leader of Ore. group, 1 dead
> 
> These were whites. According to libs....white privilege was supposed to protect them.
> 
> Hey libs....see....when you attack the cops....you end up shot. Even crackas.


I am sure it makes you rigid to see such actions....


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > If the someone tries and apologizes for this they also have to own
> ...


We'll just have to disagree on friendly terms. Gotta remember to, i'm from Idaho.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Got no problem with that.

I feel awful for what happened to the Weavers, but we all have the final choice for the actions we take and our wives and children bear a great share of that grief, unfortunately.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 26, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Feds start fight with American Patriots in Oregon"
> 
> They aren't 'patriots,' they're criminal suspects – and they alone are responsible for what happens.


ya, play your Star Spangled Banner so loud you can't hear what others are saying.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 26, 2016)

So the FBI are 'leftists'? LOL

Ok then bye bye now.


----------



## bucs90 (Jan 26, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Authorities: Shots fired during arrest of leader of Ore. group, 1 dead
> ...



A criminal attacked a cop and got shot.

It doesn't make me cringe any more than a leaf falling from a tree. It's what happens.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jan 26, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> So the FBI are 'leftists'? LOL
> 
> Ok then bye bye now.




No dumbass. Try a little reading comprehension. Limp-wristed liberals suddenly LOVE the FBI when they do THEIR bidding but HATE cops every other day. Get it together, will you?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > "Full Story About What's Going on In Oregon - "Militia" Take Over Malheur National Wildlife Refuge In Protest to Hammond Family Persecution..."
> ...


"Hammond Family Persecution"

It's funny, pathetic, and a lie – no one was subject to 'persecution,' 

Your 'link' is a joke, as are the 'militia' nitwits.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Hammond Family Persecution"
> 
> It's funny, pathetic, and a lie – no one was subject to 'persecution,'
> 
> Your 'link' is a joke, as are the 'militia' nitwits.


Got your jack boot heels just a clicking with each of your 'Seig Heils' you yell into the air, doncha?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

Help

Shot him with his hands up and him on his knees. Another patriot murdered by the US government. RIP brother.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 26, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



He was involved in the armed takeover of a government building and was allowed to stay there for weeks. Do you really think that would have happened if he wasn't white?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> Help
> 
> Shot him with his hands up and him on his knees. Another patriot murdered by the US government. RIP brother.


linky no worky


----------



## Care4all (Jan 26, 2016)

RandallFlagg said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > So the FBI are 'leftists'? LOL
> ...


and right wingers love law enforcement especially when they kill unarmed suspects and always say, ''if they didn't try to resist arrest, they would be alive today.  They should have followed the cop's orders etc etc etc''....  hypocrites abound with the ''cons'' as well, eh?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> Help
> 
> Shot him with his hands up and him on his knees. Another patriot murdered by the US government. RIP brother.


You;re kidding?????


----------



## bucs90 (Jan 26, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Yeah I do. It was a building in bum fuck nowhere. No hostages. No risk to bystanders. In mid winter. Why risk cops lives when you can wait them out until they get restless and move on their own....which they did. Completely controllable.

Had they taken over the Federal Building in...say....downtown Portland or Seattle....it would've gone far different. Urban area. Thousands of others nearby. Needs to be handled quickly because it can grow out of control much quicker.

See the difference?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Absolutely not...but unfortunately what happened at Waco and Ruby Ridge left the govt. with a lot of dirt on their face that they know can spark a larger rebellion if they try anymore strong arm tactics....But what is different with Obama as president is that is not how he wants to deal with those situations..Obama just stopped the solitary confinement of juveniles in federal correctional facilities..thank goodness......


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Help
> ...


He is provoking. Dont fall for it.


----------



## bucs90 (Jan 26, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Whether or not Obama ordered it handled this way....it was handled in a tactically smart fashion.

Building in middle of nowhere. No hostages. No bystanders. Mid winter.

Wait them out. When they move...and they will....that's the opportunity and that's how they did it.

Good job LEOs.


----------



## auditor0007 (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> BREAKING NOW: Harney District Hospital in Burns, Ore., on lockdown following reports of shots fired between Militia and Feds; nearby highways closed
> GET EM PATRIOTS!



Well, we already knew what kind of stupid you are.  One was killed, and the rest are on their way to prison for a long time. My heart is bleeding for them.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Help
> ...


Works fine for me.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Yeah that's exactly it. Go fuck yourself you anti American piece of dog shit.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

auditor0007 said:


> Well, we already knew what kind of stupid you are.  One was killed, and the rest are on their way to prison for a long time. My heart is bleeding for them.


My guess is that most of them are decent folks who fell under the influence of an egomaniacal sociopath.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

auditor0007 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING NOW: Harney District Hospital in Burns, Ore., on lockdown following reports of shots fired between Militia and Feds; nearby highways closed
> ...


Well we already knew you are a special kind of boot licker you are so that's not surprise.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


You are probably composing a list of names for the FBI as we speak.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Yeah that's it Anti American....go fuck yourself. FBI can fuck themselves as well. Never been a snitch and never will be. End my life put me out of my fucking misery PLEASE.In my experience the one that ACCUSES others of doing something are they themselves doing what they accused others of doing.....hmmm


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Oh, yeah, that is totally convincing; yo cant be an FBI informant saying such mean things about them.  /sarc

roflmao


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 26, 2016)

Care4all said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Not all, but certain partisans, on both sides, are all too happy to jump up and cheer on the police when it suits them.  It's a pretty sickening display.  And it says a whole lot about those individuals.  Such people have no respect for law and order.  They simply care about force and power.


----------



## guno (Jan 26, 2016)

*Ammon Bundy will be having a lot of foot longs and will be squealing like a pig for the foreseeable future  *


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


You cant let people just take over federal buildings and hold them forever.

The law must be, in the end, respected completely.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



We dont really know the full facts yhet, so lets not condemn the federalis just yet till we actually know something reliable, mmk?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

guno said:


> *Ammon Bundy will be having a lot of foot longs and will be squealing like a pig for the foreseeable future  *


Wow, you really get off on the thought of white men getting raped.

Why is that, whiney little Batshit?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 26, 2016)

RandallFlagg said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > So the FBI are 'leftists'? LOL
> ...



You're angry Colonel Flagg, maybe you can find Major Burns and 'git them commies'.

It gets really tiring the cliches that have no meaning that conservatives say among themselves and think they are manna that dripped from 'god's mouth.

Conservatives are weak and scared, thus the unreasonable need to sling an AR-15 over their shoulder when going to Wendy's. But your memes allow you to believe the opposite.

Whatever floats your boat. Go say hi to Klinger for me.

And relax Columbo. No one is happy when one of these people gets shot or killed. If you read my post I put the blame on Bundy, where it belongs. Someone dead for no reason.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 26, 2016)

3 Weeks of privilige.  Blacks get shot in the back immediately or "suicided"


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

candycorn said:


> 3 Weeks of privilige.  Blacks get shot in the back accidentally or "suicided"


Oh yeah, the Feds have an 'Immediate Kill Neggers Unit' that they keep on hand just in case any neggers get uppity or anything.

/sarc

Blow off you stupid fuck.


----------



## Super_Lantern (Jan 26, 2016)

Got to love these lawless "real conservatives"


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 26, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Yeah I do.


Yeah, but you're not smart.  It would be the daily/nightly FoxNews story every single day if this was a Black Lives Matter group who were committing Federal crimes.  Bill O'Reilly's head would have exploded, and there would be constant derision of the president for being "weak" dealing with those "thugs".

I'd add _"...and you know it"_, but like I said, you're not smart.


----------



## bucs90 (Jan 26, 2016)

candycorn said:


> 3 Weeks of privilige.  Blacks get shot in the back immediately or "suicided"



Link?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 26, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised if a black cop opened fire on these gentleman because they were White.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

*Oath Keepers*

1 min · 
‪#‎PatriotLivesMatter‬
LeVoy Finicium was shot and killed by Federal agents tonight in Burns, OR. He was surrendering and unarmed when he was murdered in cold blood.


----------



## bucs90 (Jan 26, 2016)

Yeah if blacks did this they would've been smashed right? Except.....blacks burned and looted Baltimore and Ferguson and the police basically stood back and watched.

Yeah....spare us the crybaby act. Yall burn loot and riot and get....what was the phrase...."space to destroy"?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if a black cop opened fire on these gentleman because they were White.


I would be.

Our federal agents are better trained than that.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Odium said:


> *Oath Keepers*
> 
> 1 min ·
> ‪#‎PatriotLivesMatter‬
> LeVoy Finicium was shot and killed by Federal agents tonight in Burns, OR. He was surrendering and unarmed when he was murdered in cold blood.


Since when is OathKeepers a primary news source?

Calm down folks and dont believe the provocational bullshit till the facts can be brought to light..


----------



## WildBillKelsoe (Jan 26, 2016)

What?  No cry baby shit about police brutality?  Oh, wait...these dudes are white...nevermind.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

WildBillKelsoe said:


> What?  No cry baby shit about police brutality?  Oh, wait...these dude's are white...nevermind.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 26, 2016)

About the patriot that was killed today.

LaVoy Finicum Dead: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know


----------



## WildBillKelsoe (Jan 26, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Ammon Bundy is the leader of a group of protesters occupying a federal wildlife refuge in Oregon.
> ...



Like when the Fed's shot up Black Lives Matter protesters in Baltimore?  Wait, that didn't happen...did it?

Maybe you could give us an example from this century of the Fed's shooting up Black folks?


----------



## WildBillKelsoe (Jan 26, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> About the patriot that was killed today.
> 
> LaVoy Finicum Dead: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know



He deserved to die?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2016)

WildBillKelsoe said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


They didn't actually shoot them up, they made them smoke crack....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

WildBillKelsoe said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > About the patriot that was killed today.
> ...


Deserves aint got nothing to do with it.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe (Jan 26, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Explain how the Fed's made black folks smoke crack.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 26, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Yeah if blacks did this they would've been smashed right? Except.....blacks burned and looted Baltimore and Ferguson and the police basically stood back and watched.
> 
> Yeah....spare us the crybaby act. Yall burn loot and riot and get....what was the phrase...."space to destroy"?


 
Amazing how well behaved the cops are when the cameras are on, eh?


----------



## WildBillKelsoe (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



He was white, so the Libs think he deserved it.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2016)

WildBillKelsoe said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > About the patriot that was killed today.
> ...


He was sacrificed for the good of the cause...just like the rebels in the south...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2016)

WildBillKelsoe said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > WildBillKelsoe said:
> ...


I just carry the message from a few blacks...it's not my conspiracy theory..I know the military only gives out methamphetamine...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


All those men could have left and gone home.

Their choice.

I just hope no kids get killed.

And lets not forget all the Irish the Northern manufacturers also sacrificed so they could cling to the South like some Viking Conqerors.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 26, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Santilli, a self-styled journalist


He's arrested too, and also faces felony charges, just like the other clowns.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2016)

WildBillKelsoe said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > WildBillKelsoe said:
> ...


Really don't know any fine details to make that evaluation, but you can presume, use hearsay and conjecture to try and slur...


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > WildBillKelsoe said:
> ...


Money makes der world go around....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 26, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


....as well as the slave trade.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


It's a  never ending condition...the only place to escape is in the deep retarded recesses of your mind...


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 26, 2016)

Reports are that a Fed shot him twice while he was on his knees with hands in the air. Didn't know he was an author.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't be surprised if a black cop opened fire on these gentleman because they were White.
> ...


Yep they proved that at Waco and Ruby Ridge. Shot a 14 year old child in the BACK,his mother in the face while she held a infant child unarmed and in Waco they burned the place to the ground.


JimBowie1958 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > *Oath Keepers*
> ...


You can go read the lies the MSM feeds you boot lickers I will take FACTS from those that were THERE AKA OathKeepers.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2016)

And by 'start fight', you mean enforce the law? 

Ammon in jail. 7 arrested. Only 1 dead. 

Not bad. It could have been much worse.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 26, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Reports are that a Fed shot him twice while he was on his knees with hands in the air. Didn't know he was an author.



And by 'reports', you mean the voices?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 26, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Reports are that a Fed shot him twice while he was on his knees with hands in the air. Didn't know he was an author.


Sad to see he obviously lived and died for the cause of freedom...his book's title is ominous.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

Its threads like these that bring the Anti American Traitors to the forefront much easier to put them on ignore....people who have nothing worth hearing or adding to the conversation.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Do you have to get your report in by 10 am, or will the bureau take it late?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

If there was so much as a single shot fired by the Militia, here hoping that when they charge Ammon, they include him as an accessory to attempted murder on law enforcement officers.

Anyone want to take bets on triple digit jail sentences?



> All of those arrested face federal charges of conspiracy to use force, intimidation or threats to impede federal officers from discharging their duties, the FBI said.
> 
> One dead as FBI arrests Oregon occupation leader, four others



Well shit. That only comes with a 6 year prison term. I suspect they'll be more charges in the near future.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

3 on one page....ah now we can have a decent conversation without the libtards,comedians and snitches chiming in where I have to see their ignorance.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Its threads like these that bring the Anti American Traitors to the forefront much easier to put them on ignore....people who have nothing worth hearing or adding to the conversation.


roflmao


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Look who shows up after everyone is gone to timidly post another of his tough guy post....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 27, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Look who shows up after everyone is gone to timidly post another of his tough guy post....


The only people that post stupidly aggressive shit like that are provocateurs, informants and morons.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Reports are that a Fed shot him twice while he was on his knees with hands in the air. Didn't know he was an author.
> ...


 dysentery is ominous also...yet it's not a freedom, oh, what freedoms were they fighting for? Freedom from contractual agreements and debts owed with the federal govt.?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 27, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Look who shows up after everyone is gone to timidly post another of his tough guy post....
> ...


Or my ex wives......usually I just get phone calls from credit collectors asking about an ex-wife or two from 20 years ago..


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 27, 2016)

Live on the scene link from Pete Santilli's site

Pete Santilli Show


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 27, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


damn, how many you got?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

Damn who knew removing idiots who can't have a serious conversation from sight made ya feel so great!? 4 jackasses in 1 thread in ignore! Wow.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 27, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


3, and yes, they all is from Texass....


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Damn who knew removing idiots who can't have a serious conversation from sight made ya feel so great!? 4 jackasses in 1 thread in ignore! Wow.


You made yourself to be the coward you always needed to be....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 27, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


oh, fuck, you are living a risky life, dude.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 27, 2016)

Gotta go, need to lay some brick tomorrow..Man will my dick be sore......


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 27, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


I am happy to say I am single and free of all dead weight in my life..


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 27, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Gotta go, need to lay some brick tomorrow..Man will my dick be sore......


TEEE EMMM EYE DUDE ! ! ! !!


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 27, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta go, need to lay some brick tomorrow..Man will my dick be sore......
> ...


----------



## Camp (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Its threads like these that bring the Anti American Traitors to the forefront much easier to put them on ignore....people who have nothing worth hearing or adding to the conversation.


Sore loser. The traitors are in jail and one has been turned into buzzard bait. Knowing the feds, they will probably allow a Christian burial instead of tossing the stupid ass out in a field for the birds.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 27, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> I am happy to say I am single and free of all dead weight in my life..



In the Marriage Lottery I got luckier than I deserve, so good luck is all I can honestly say on that.

Texas gals can be sweeter than honey or slit your throat in your sleep.  Not that I am complaining.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 27, 2016)

i doubt any of them will spend any lengthy time in jail...


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

Care4all said:


> i doubt any of them will spend any lengthy time in jail...



I'll take that bet. Shots fired at law enforcement officers,theft, burglary, threats, conspiracy? 

10 years, bare minimum. They've got very little incentive for leniency here. It would only encourage more of the same.

Ed and Elaine Brown them.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

Bam. Another anti American traitor on ignore.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

Care4all said:


> i doubt any of them will spend any lengthy time in jail...


Its a felony but one I have never heard of....seems to me its a BS charge.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > i doubt any of them will spend any lengthy time in jail...
> ...



Its a fairly common charge for the sovereign citizen types. Ed and Elaine brown got the same charge.

They are set to be paroled in 2045 and 2042 respectively.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 27, 2016)

Hope they all get a minimum of 10 years in the slammer.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Hope they all get a minimum of 10 years in the slammer.



With shots fired, I'd say that's quite likely. You try and kill law enforcement officers conducting a lawful probable cause arrest.......daylight isn't something you're likely to worry about for a very long time.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


>



RT. They've started citing Russian Government sources. 

Sigh.....and this after their ilk cited 'Sputnik News'. Another Russian Government source.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 27, 2016)

Skylar said:


> With shots fired, I'd say that's quite likely. You try and kill law enforcement officers conducting a lawful probable cause arrest.......daylight isn't something you're likely to worry about for a very long time.



What is wrong with these people....seriously...


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Hope they all get a minimum of 10 years in the slammer.


Won't break any of their resolve. 10 years is chump change.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > With shots fired, I'd say that's quite likely. You try and kill law enforcement officers conducting a lawful probable cause arrest.......daylight isn't something you're likely to worry about for a very long time.
> ...



They're sovereign citizen idiots. They believe that whatever they imagine is the law. I've never understood what the point was in a pseudo-legal argument that wasn't recognized by the law or any court. 

A sense of righteous indignation as you spent a decade of your life behind bars, perhaps?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Hope they all get a minimum of 10 years in the slammer.
> ...



Spoken like a man who has never had to serve it. 10 years is a life altering time frame.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > With shots fired, I'd say that's quite likely. You try and kill law enforcement officers conducting a lawful probable cause arrest.......daylight isn't something you're likely to worry about for a very long time.
> ...


Watch the video on previous page and it answers many questions. Simply put.Sick and Tired of being ignored by the government that's grown completely too big for its pants.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Won't break any of their resolve. 10 years is chump change.


Yeah especially to you, sitting behind your moms keyboard.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Simply put, they imagined that whatever hapless, half assed, pseudo-legal horseshit they could possibly make up was the law. They stole cameras, trucks, burglarized buildings, rifled through government records, native american artifacts, tried to intimdate local law enforcement, shot at cops, and tried to give away government property.

All while ignoring the locals, the local sheriff, the local mayor, the local people, the local judges, the governor, even the local tribes. Telling them all to fuck themselves. And at the same tim espousing the empty, lip flapping hypocritical rhetoric of 'local and state control'.

The only control these men believed in was their own. The only law, themselves.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Hope they all get a minimum of 10 years in the slammer.
> ...



At least they will be out of circulation...


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> [
> Watch the video on previous page and it answers many questions. Simply put.Sick and Tired of being ignored by the government that's grown completely too big for its pants.



Then do it via the ballot box. Don't do dumb shit like this...


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Just martyrs. Like so many others that is unless the Fed Gov intends to murder some more of them...behind bars can still give interviews,write books,papers etc. 


Dr Grump said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


It is enough that the people know there was an election. The people who cast the votes decide nothing. The people who count the votes decide everything.

Joseph Stalin


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



If you start shooting at law enforcement officers carrying out a lawful probable cause arrest......expect to get shot. That's not murder. That's beyond predictable.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 27, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Reports are that a Fed shot him twice while he was on his knees with hands in the air. Didn't know he was an author.


Total bullshit.  You're lying.  There is no report that says that.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Yep they proved that at Waco and Ruby Ridge. Shot a 14 year old child in the BACK,his mother in the face while she held a infant child unarmed and in Waco they burned the place to the ground.


More lies, from another motherfucking liar.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Reports are that a Fed shot him twice while he was on his knees with hands in the air. Didn't know he was an author.
> ...



The OathKeepers say that's what happened. The operative word being 'say'. They can back the narrative with exactly jack shit.

But as is so common among the fringe right, they don't need evidence. They need a story they want to believe. All you need to do is let the words whisper on the air, and if the vibrating air molecules rub against their ear drums, to them its gospel truth. No though, no question, no fact checking required.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Reports are that a Fed shot him twice while he was on his knees with hands in the air. Didn't know he was an author.
> ...


He's a criminal.  Good riddance.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 27, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Live on the scene link from Pete Santilli's site
> 
> Pete Santilli Show


He's also going to spend many years in prison.


----------



## Agit8r (Jan 27, 2016)

It's too bad that they had to kill one.  Would be better without any chance of martyrdom.


----------



## Agit8r (Jan 27, 2016)

> The federal maximum penalty for criminal conspiracy is five years in prison; however, this may be compounded by other state and federal violations. Depending on the nature of the conspiracy, it may be prosecuted by different entities including the FBI, Department of Justice, or state and local law agencies.



http://criminal-law.freeadvice.com/criminal-law/criminal-law/criminal-conspiracy.htm#ixzz3yR33hLid 
​


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2016)

One dead as FBI arrests Oregon occupation leader, four others

One is dead as Ammon Bundy and four others are arrested.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2016)

Two others in Oregon and one in Arizona were arrested in relation to the take over of the federal compound.  The incident and take down occurred while Bundy and others were traveling to Burns, where Bundy was scheduled to speak.


----------



## Disir (Jan 27, 2016)

I read this a little while ago.  I'm not sure what other outcome people expected.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2016)

Some of these hard right members who are caricatures of the Sagebrush Rebellion seem quite willing to keep on violating the law.  Their way is a non-constructive way to settle the problem of federal lands coveted by the states and businesses.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 27, 2016)

This will be played as the Feds overreaching.  We need to see the facts before anyone determines anything,  The spin machine will be working hard on this one,  Let's hope that there is some video of what went down,

Facts count, not someone in handcuffs shouting that this guy was shot with his hands hands up.  We need to wait and see.


----------



## gipper (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey Fakey...is this the big bad radical right you so fear?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 27, 2016)

So they were peacefully heading to a community meeting at the senior center Tuesday in John Day, about 70 miles north of Burns, to address local residents and discuss their views on federal management of public lands when the Feds made the traffic stop and violence erupted. Interesting.


----------



## J.E.D (Jan 27, 2016)

The militia member killed was Robert "LaVoy" Finicum, the group spokesman, and the militant who was interviewed sitting under a blue tarp clutching a rifle and stating that he would die before going to jail. It looks like he got his wish


----------



## Disir (Jan 27, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Some of these hard right members who are caricatures of the Sagebrush Rebellion seem quite willing to keep on violating the law.  Their way is a non-constructive way to settle the problem of federal lands coveted by the states and businesses.



If people don't figure out how to put themselves in the shoes of these folks then it will happen again if only to become martyrs.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> This will be played as the Feds overreaching.  We need to see the facts before anyone determines anything,  The spin machine will be working hard on this one,  Let's hope that there is some video of what went down,
> 
> Facts count, not someone in handcuffs shouting that this guy was shot with his hands hands up.  We meed to wait and see.


Of all the video I've seen so far of these guys I seriously doubt they put their hands up unless their guns were over their heads.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 27, 2016)

Disir said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Some of these hard right members who are caricatures of the Sagebrush Rebellion seem quite willing to keep on violating the law.  Their way is a non-constructive way to settle the problem of federal lands coveted by the states and businesses.
> ...


I don't think they were right at all and they went about voicing their complaints all wrong.

If the government/law says you're wrong you're wrong. Want to fight get an attorney or vote


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 27, 2016)

They staged an armed takeover of a federal building on January 2nd.   They were coddled and only watched by the feds for over 3 weeks.  These fools were allowed to come and go as they pleased.  Finally the feds acted.

But I am sure it will be portrayed as the feds violating their rights.


----------



## Debra K (Jan 27, 2016)

I believe the lack of arrests following the "Cliven Bundy" armed confrontation emboldened these men.  These people remind me of the armed civil disobedient Gordon Kahl who served time for tax evasion.  Kahl believed laws that required people to pay income taxes were unconstitutional.  He fancied himself as a "sovereign citizen" who could ignore laws that he didn't like.  He also had a deadly shootout with law enforcement authorities on a highway after attending a meeting.

Some ranchers and other people believe they are entitled to exploit federal lands without following the rules and paying fees, etc.  Why do they think armed conflict will somehow have a favorable result?  Will Congress now meet and pass a law granting them control over our nation's natural resources?  I don't think so ...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 27, 2016)

Why another thread on this ?


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

More from the Obama "regime," stomping on our civil rights. 
And of course - the Libbertoid brownshirts are elated. 
Seig Heil motherfuckers....


----------



## Debra K (Jan 27, 2016)

Disir said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Some of these hard right members who are caricatures of the Sagebrush Rebellion seem quite willing to keep on violating the law.  Their way is a non-constructive way to settle the problem of federal lands coveted by the states and businesses.
> ...



What shoes?  Are they the victims of government tyranny?  What are their grievances?  why can't they petition their elected officials and seek the changes they desire through our established political and legal processes?  I have grievances too, but I'm not inclined to engage in an armed protest against the government.  I'm not inclined to support others who use threats of armed violence as a means to get what they want.  That's terrorism.


----------



## Debra K (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> More from the Obama "regime," stomping on our civil rights.
> And of course - the Libbertoid brownshirts are elated.
> Seig Heil motherfuckers....



Since when is an armed take-over of federal property a "civil right"?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 27, 2016)

Debra K said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


why can't they petition their elected officials and seek the changes they desire through our established political and legal processes?​


----------



## Camp (Jan 27, 2016)

The dead guy got what he asked for. Probably turn out to be a "suicide by cop" situation. Surrounded by FBI and State Troopers, all the others had the sense to be arrested instead of confronting all that firepower. Dumb ass that liked challenging the authorities by sitting in the open in front of the refuge with a rifle and daring the cops to come and remove him got removed.


----------



## Camp (Jan 27, 2016)

P F Tinmore said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Because they know they will lose. Why would the American taxpayers agree to give away their property? And even if they did, why would they give it to the ranchers?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 27, 2016)

Disir said:


> If people don't figure out how to put themselves in the shoes of these folks then it will happen again if only to become martyrs.



I'm all for getting these assholes out of the gene pool.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> More from the Obama "regime," stomping on our civil rights.
> And of course - the Libbertoid brownshirts are elated.
> Seig Heil motherfuckers....



Hey, we have 12 year olds being shot on sight because they have toy guns.  

These assholes were coddled for weeks, when they should have stormed the building on day one.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 27, 2016)

It sounds like the guy was determined to die.  He had made statements that he would not sit in a jail cell.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 27, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > More from the Obama "regime," stomping on our civil rights.
> ...



Considering you are in favor of union thugs being able to threaten and beat people, your opinion is not valid.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Why another thread on this ?


This was the first thread on this incident.  Run along.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2016)

"The bodies of my enemies lay before me, not a twitch coming from them. Holding the old revolver in my hand, I could not help but spin it around my finger once before sliding it back into the holster.” --LaVoy Finicum, (Fantasizing about killing federal agents in his novel.)

This Post-Apocalyptic Book Was Written By One Of The Oregon Militia Members


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah it's OK for Black assholes to block public streets and the entrances to public buildings you know things that are actually a danger to public safety but if white guys occupy a basically deserted federal building in the middle of fucking nowhere the government thinks it's just fine to kill people


----------



## Camp (Jan 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> It sounds like the guy was determined to die.  He had made statements that he would not sit in a jail cell.


I did not know about his comment about sitting in a jail cell. Now I am in favor of embalming him, propping him up in a chair and placing him in a jail cell.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2016)

I fought the law and the law won.......


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

Debra K said:


> Since when is an armed take-over of federal property a "civil right"?



Federal property belongs to "we the people," dingbat. Just like that home on 1600 Penn. Ave., that the "Chimp" occupies. It belongs to Americans.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Considering you are in favor of union thugs being able to threaten and beat people, your opinion is not valid.



I'm not in favor of Unions, period. Those lazy, incompetent, Obama-supporting fucks, generally, couldn't operate a fucking ladder correctly.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 27, 2016)

Not saying who / what is / was right or wrong here, just making a routine observation:

Authorities say this was a 'routine traffic stop'. BULLSHITE!







This guy, and others like him who were reportedly on-scene and did the shooting for the 'good guys', is not a 'routine' Hwy Patrolman... body armor, automatic weapons...

Whether they meant to or not, they just made LaVoy Finicum, spokesman for the militia involved, a martyr.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> > Since when is an armed take-over of federal property a "civil right"?
> ...


Yup, to all of us, not a small group of brain and morally dead cave chimps on the far right.

Finecum is a casualty of his own stupidity; he is no martyr.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > Debra K said:
> ...


If you think any federal property belongs to the people you're even dumber than I thought and that's saying something


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 27, 2016)

now they need to clean out the squatters....i assure you if these people were black, brown or yellow they would have been gone by now


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 27, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Not saying who / what is / was right or wrong here, just making a routine observation:
> 
> Authorities say this was a 'routine traffic stop'. BULLSHITE!
> 
> ...



Considering that the police knew that the men were heavily armed, would you have a standard patrol cop stop them with his 9mm strapped down?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> now they need to clean out the squatters....i assure you if these people were black, brown or yellow they would have been gone by now


I bet not

A herd of Blacks block traffic and the entrnaces to airports and they all walk away alive and well

Whites occupy a piece of crap ranger shack in the middle of fucking nowhere and get shot


----------



## Camp (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> > Since when is an armed take-over of federal property a "civil right"?
> ...


And America will decide what to do with our public lands and property the way we always have. Racist idiots like you are slowly becoming a smaller and smaller fraction of our American culture and society. If idiots like the Bundy's and their followers want to go out in a blaze of glory that will just have to be something we deal with.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...


Your comment is both brainless and worthy of you.  We the People own the land as a whole.  The protesters have no personal or individual claim to it.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

Camp said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > Debra K said:
> ...


Another moron who thinks federal property actually belongs to the people


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



No we don't

Just try to walk into a post office in the middle of the night and tell them that you own it so you have a right to get your mail whenever you want


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 27, 2016)

o i am all for shutting down that blm shit when it blocks the rights of others...such as at malls and on public roads.....i am all for peaceful protest....but armed encampments? i am not for


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


You are brainless.  What a stupid analysis.  Are you a libertarian?


----------



## Camp (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > now they need to clean out the squatters....i assure you if these people were black, brown or yellow they would have been gone by now
> ...


Why do you have to lie to attempt to make your point? The criminals were occupying valuable and historical buildings. The site being occupied was not a crap ranger shack. That complex is worth millions, included a museum and historical buildings.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


No I'm a realist not some sheep like you

There is no We the people

We do not own anything especially not so called public land shit we don't even own our own houses if the fucking government tells us we don't


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> > Since when is an armed take-over of federal property a "civil right"?
> ...



And "We the people" get to set the terms for its use

Freeloading rednecks is not one of those uses


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 27, 2016)

*Tamir Rice a 12 year old boy with a play gun was gunned down in 2 seconds ....these white men got more than 3 weeks before any action was taken to stop them....and they were heavily armed with real weapons...The Right wing thinks that because they carry weapons that makes them Patriotic and "tough"...they are neither Patriotic nor tough...they just want to use Guns to overthrow the rule of law so they can profit from the lack of Law...*


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

Camp said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Yeah built for millions by the idiots in government anyone else could have built it for a fifth of that

It was in the middle of fucking nowhere there was no imminent threat to the safety of the public or to the so called valuable bits of stones in the so called museum


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > now they need to clean out the squatters....i assure you if these people were black, brown or yellow they would have been gone by now
> ...



Were the blacks armed?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2016)

The libertarians and the confirmation science goofs and the far right militia offer nothing worthy to the discussion.

Recognize them for the tin foil people they are and refuse to validate and debate their silly statements.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 27, 2016)

cause they are squatters thus making them criminals


----------



## bullwinkle (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > now they need to clean out the squatters....i assure you if these people were black, brown or yellow they would have been gone by now
> ...


This gang had plenty of opportunity to walk away alive and well.  They chose to dig in and taunt.  It was inevitable this would not end well for them.  Maybe they watched "The Alamo" too many times.  BTW, I have no idea of the process, but I have heard that if the States too over Fed land it would cost them about $275 million yearly.  I have to assume that would have to be covered by fees charged to those who use the land as graze or whatever.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Don't know don't care they were blocking public roads and the entrances and exits to private buildings as well as airports

you know things that are actual threats to public safety


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

bullwinkle said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



At no time was there any threat to public safety

Shit the fucking feds were allowing people to bring them food they could have starved them out weeks ago


----------



## Debra K (Jan 27, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> "The bodies of my enemies lay before me, not a twitch coming from them. Holding the old revolver in my hand, I could not help but spin it around my finger once before sliding it back into the holster.” --LaVoy Finicum, (Fantasizing about killing federal agents in his novel.)
> 
> This Post-Apocalyptic Book Was Written By One Of The Oregon Militia Members



Wow.  He apparently equated himself to the fictional vigilante character Paul Kersey (played by Charles Bronson in Death Wish) ... it seems he may have suffered from delusions of self-grandeur if he thought real life would somehow play out as he had written in his novel ...


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 27, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...



You mean ala protester at Trump events?  You mean beating and demeaning like that?


----------



## Camp (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


It wasn't built for millions you retard. Much of it was built by highly skilled stone masons during the Great Depression. It would cost a huge amount to pay those skilled masons today. Much of the value comes from the presence of infrastructure in what you call the middle of nowhere. The location, with that infrastructure, puts a huge value on the facilities. 
The public was threatened by the presence of armed thugs that prevented others from conducting normal and routine visitations to the refuge, including recreational activities such as hunting, cross country skiing, wildlife photography and other outdoor winter activities.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Not what I meant.  But if you advocate or support that sort of crap, you have bigger issues.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Blocking roads by lying in the street is not the threat to public safety that blocking roads with armed vigilantes


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 27, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> cause they are squatters thus making them criminals



Sounds like the Obama family in the WH


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 27, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Considering that the police knew that the men were heavily armed, would you have a standard patrol cop stop them with his 9mm strapped down?



You miss the point: 'A routine traffic stop' usually refers to A Hwy Patrolman, A country Sheriff, etc... driving down the road, sees a car with a headlight out, speeding, etc. They stop the car. They usually are dressed in their normal uniform - not SWAT-type black uniforms w/body armor and carrying automatic weapons.

Even YOU said 'since they knew the men were heavily armed' - HOW did a patrolman executing a routine traffic stop know they were heavily armed and were so prepared for that situation?

Ok, the patrolman spots the car, calls the license plate in, finds out who they are, assumes they are heavily armed, and calls in a SWAT team before stopping the car? That isn't a 'routine traffic stop' then, is it?!

See what I'm getting at now....something smells funny here. This was NOT a 'routine' traffic stop.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Considering that the police knew that the men were heavily armed, would you have a standard patrol cop stop them with his 9mm strapped down?
> ...


If the people in the car are part of a group that is armed and breaking the law, then the stop is justified.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

Camp said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Yeah a real vital part of the operation of the government

No matter how you spin it those guys were not threatening the public


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Another moron who thinks federal property actually belongs to the people


Sorta like people actually thinking their property and their house is theirs:
- You buy the House / Property

- Every Year you have to pay local taxes to the government for that House you own based on the value they assign to your house that you own.

- Whenever the government decides they could make more money owning your house / land they can simply seize it and pay you whatever THEY deem it to be worth

- If you die and try to leave YOUR house to a family member the govt steps in with their hand out demanding a share of the worth of the house as it changes possession...

People need to wake up....


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 27, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> If they people in the car are part of a group that is armed and breaking the law, then the stop is justified.


 
I didn't say the stop was not 'justified', did I Jake? I said their claim that this was a 'routine traffic stop' is BS!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Really tell that to a guy  having a fucking heart attack who is waiting for an ambulance

And these white guys were in the middle of fucking nowhere

if it wasn't in the news none of you idiots nor anyone else would have known or cared and none of you were effected by it because they weren't a threat to public safety


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> > Since when is an armed take-over of federal property a "civil right"?
> ...


Ok, so we know what you are.  Thanks for making it clear.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Another moron who thinks federal property actually belongs to the people
> ...


Then write your legislators, petition, and vote.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Another moron who thinks federal property actually belongs to the people
> ...



Exactly


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 27, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Trump is a lying Bully.  He has proven himself an embarrassment to this country.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Yeah that works...NOT
What usually happens when you do that is you get investigated by the fucking IRS


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


I don't, and I vote and petition and talk to the legislators, etc.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Apparently "in the middle of nowhere", while a lie, is the RW excuse of the day.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



No argument from me on that.


----------



## reconmark (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


So from your previous posts, as usual it's not about the armed idiots it's because the armed idiots were white...


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


But...but...but...that's too haaaaaard!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > If they people in the car are part of a group that is armed and breaking the law, then the stop is justified.
> ...


We will see.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Hey, we have 12 year olds being shot on sight because they have toy guns.



We do?
Where?


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> If you think any federal property belongs to the people you're even dumber than I thought and that's saying something



Who owns it, shitforbrains? Some guvmint entity? They can't even balance a fucking checkbook, and now they're property owners? 
Idiot.


----------



## reconmark (Jan 27, 2016)

They had more than enough time and leeway...fuck ém.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Yeah it was in the middle of a bustling metropolis

Idiot

It was at least 30 miles from the nearest town


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > If you think any federal property belongs to the people you're even dumber than I thought and that's saying something
> ...



You think you own it Moron?

You don't even own your own fucking house if the government tells you you don't


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> No we don't
> 
> Just try to walk into a post office in the middle of the night and tell them that you own it so you have a right to get your mail whenever you want



The post office is not a federal government entity, asswipe. It's an independent agency. Try another example, stupid.


----------



## reconmark (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


So that made it right????...LOL!!!


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> You think you own it Moron?
> 
> You don't even own your own fucking house if the government tells you you don't



Sorry - I don't follow what the government tells me to do. That's a job for stooges/flunkies like yourself. 
I don't even pay taxes to support failures like you either. 
Sorry to disappoint. 
Suck off someone else's teat/dick.


----------



## Debra K (Jan 27, 2016)

The Bundy family is threatening "retribution" very soon ... 



> Cliven Bundy was not available for further comment Tuesday night, but the family spokesman said the Nevada ranch militia members would seek to avenge Finicum's death “very soon.”
> 
> “There has to be retribution,” Steve Bundy said. “But we’re not going to ruin the element of surprise.”



‘There has to be retribution’: Bundy family says slain Oregon protester unarmed


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > More from the Obama "regime," stomping on our civil rights.
> ...




Incredibly -

_The protester Patrick likened Finicum’s death to the killing of Tamir Rice, an unarmed 12-year-old African American boy fatally shot by police outside a Cleveland recreation center in 2014._

I can't think of one thing the incidents have in common.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > No we don't
> ...



Sorry moron but the post office is a federal government entity

According to the laws under which it now operates, the U.S. Postal Service is a semi-independent federal agency, mandated to be revenue-neutral. That is, it is supposed to break even, not make a profit.

About the US Postal Service: Agency or Private Business?

It is not a solely independent agency


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> They had more than enough time and leeway...fuck ém.



Don't get me wrong, THIS is the scenario that should have happened in WACO. Instead of ramming a tank through a barn wall, a barn filled with women and children, the authorities should have backed off and picked up the leader later off-site when he went to town.

'Taking' these guys off-site from the location they held was the right call. Doing so was the right thing to do...so I'm saying own up to it. Don't try to try to make it sound like this event and the shooting that ensued was an 'accident' from a 'routine' traffic stop when it wasn't. They were in the wrong, they had to be stopped / the issue had to be resolved, and it was (hopefully).


----------



## reconmark (Jan 27, 2016)

Debra K said:


> The Bundy family is threatening "retribution" very soon ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's gonna make some Black people stop picking cotton and attack the government officials with shovels and hoes...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



It wasn't worth killing anyone over 

That's the point that sailed right over your head


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > You think you own it Moron?
> ...




SeniorChief_Polock That makes you a criminal who lives off of those who do pay their taxes.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > You think you own it Moron?
> ...


So you're a freeloading leech


----------



## reconmark (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Next time someone's house in the middle of nowhere is invaded and occupied by a bunch of armed hickabillies, you'll try to stupidly justify that also.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


It wasn't anyone's house you idiot


----------



## reconmark (Jan 27, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


No, he's just a lying little bitch...


----------



## reconmark (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


They occupied the people's/ public house accommodation you fucking little crybaby...got what they were asking for...fuck ém.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> He's gonna make some Black people stop picking cotton and attack the government officials with shovels and hoes...


 They really need to add a:

'' icon as an immediate response to posts to go along with the current 'thumbs up', 'I agree', 'funny', 'winner', and 'Informative'.


----------



## reconmark (Jan 27, 2016)

What a bunch of fucking wackaloons...


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I don't give a fuck what you or Linkedin say, asshole.
I'll go anywhere I fucking want. 
This isn't Nazi Germany - yet. Four more years of Obama... maybe.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> So you're a freeloading leech



Actually, I was alleging your were 
Try to keep up, bitch. 
This isn't that complicated.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




So are the welfare leeches in Oregon. 

*The Armed Oregon Ranchers Who Want Free Land Are Already Getting A 93 Percent Discount  *


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



It was  not the peoples house any more than the local national guard armory is the people house

Tell you what why don't you try to camp out on the steps of the capitol and tell them you have the right to because it's the peoples property and you're a people

The people do not own federal property


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...



Not the point I am making now is it?

IDGAF about grazing rights

This whole SNAFU was not worth killing anyone

THAT"S the point


----------



## reconmark (Jan 27, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...



But they're WHITE!!!!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > So you're a freeloading leech
> ...



So you don't pay taxes and you say I'm a leech

I'll wager I pay more in taxes than you make in a year


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...



So any state or federal building should be open 24/7 to any citizen?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




That's not what Finicum said and yes, this is about grazing rights. They want the land given to them.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



It it truly is the people's property why not?

My house is open to me 24/7


----------



## reconmark (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




Once again the point I am making is that there was nothing in this entire situation that justified the killing of anyone


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



You're the one stupid enough to think you actually own government property not me


----------



## reconmark (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Then they shouldn't have been carrying pistols and rifles...right???


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...



And buildings owned by the state or federal gov't can be open or closed based on what those responsible for said property determine is best.   There are routes to take if you have a grievance.  But you, as a citizen, cannot expect to be allowed to stroll into any gov't building any time you want.


----------



## reconmark (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


No your stupid dead hickabilly thought that...LOL.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 27, 2016)

Recon seems to be of the idea that any resistance to, argument with, and opposition to anything the government wants to do is 'criminal'. 'You must assimilate'! 

A rancher grazes his cows on public lands that his family has used for approx. 100 years. One day a politician comes across a business opportunity that will make him - a millionaire already - a lot of money. The catch is, however, the opportunity involves using those very same public lands for personal gain the rancher has his cattle on and required driving the rancher off the land. Pressure is applied to affect this...but the rancher refuses to go. So, the Bureau of Land Management, which to everyone's surprise has been militarized, rolls in to drive the rancher off the land so the millionaire liberal politician can use public lands for personal gain. Bureau of land management SNIPERS target the heads of the rancher's wife and children. They steal almost 100 head of his cows and butchers them.... Liberals think this is totally acceptable... Some Americans disagree and show up with legal weapons to defend the rancher and his family. Liberals scream about how dangerous the militia - that shows up to protect the rancher, his wife, and kids from government snipers and cow thieves - is.

Liberals portray the government, to include the millionaire politician who started the situation because a rancher was using the public lands he wanted to use to make a lot of money, as 'the good guys' and the 'evil' rancher whose family had used that land for 100 years and his 'evil' wife and daughters/sons who were so much of a public threat that the heavily armed Bureau of land management had to target them with sniper rifles as the 'bad guys'.

And, it seems, opposing such governmental abuse of power is 'criminal', unjustifiable, and wrong.

 Whatever...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




Finicum said he would not be taken alive and that he would not go to jail. Finicum resisted arrest. 

You RWNJs always say its okay to shoot blacks *in the back* because they "resisted arrest".


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Since when is merely being armed a reason to be shot by authorities?

Tell me did they ever point their weapons at anyone?  That would have been a threat.  A holstered piston or a rifle slung across someone's back is not a threat unless you're a chicken sit pussy like you


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Where did I ever say it was OK to shoot someone in the back?

If you're going to attribute statements to me then you should be able to back them up with a quote

And people say all kinds of shit don't they?

Have you ever said to or about anyone "I'm gonna kill you/him/her?

Should you have been shot for that?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...



Try and walk into a privately owned home and see what happens.

Try to walk onto a military base or into a secure gov't facility and see what happens.

Of course, I guess you, conveniently, don't want to go to any of those places, huh?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

reconmark said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Hey Idiot you called it the people's house.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




EXCEPT if you're black. 

But, never mind that fact. What you are writing is FICTION. 

From the beginning, these jackasses were not "merely armed". In TV interviews, Finicum constantly threatened to use his rifle. His rifle was never "on his back". It was across his lap. 

They were criminals who got what they wanted.


----------



## pwjohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Interesting.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




Everything you have written is fiction. 

One person saying "I'm gonna kill you" is not the same as armed occupation of a govt building, sitting in the road with your rifle across your lap and telling news coverage you won't be taken alive and will die rather than go to jail for your crimes. 

But no, I don't believe I have ever threatened to kill someone.


----------



## reconmark (Jan 27, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




Paid for  and maintained with tax payer money. 

Just like tax payers pay 93% of the grazing land for these leeches.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> > Since when is an armed take-over of federal property a "civil right"?
> ...


Hey cocksuck, President Obama is an American. And Federal property does belong to "We, the People", to be used as designated, by those that follow the rules for that land. Bundy and his bunch of felons were on that land illegally, threatening low officers, and keeping the people that care for that land from their jobs. Those dead, and those under arrest got the beginning of what they deserve, the rest at the Refuge will get their just deserts shortly.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 27, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Not saying who / what is / was right or wrong here, just making a routine observation:
> 
> Authorities say this was a 'routine traffic stop'. BULLSHITE!
> 
> ...


Bullshit! Finicum is not a martyr at all, just a felon shot down while packing a gun in the process of a felony. Cheap ass criminal now dead.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 27, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Oh yeah, the Feds have an 'Immediate Kill Neggers Unit' that they keep on hand just in case any neggers get uppity or anything.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Fucking dumb. Not only have I been to the Refuge, but I have extensively explored the many thousands of square miles of BLM land that is in that area. Nobody bothered me, or stopped me to ask my business. It is our land, and many of us use it for recreation, and other activities,including mining and agricultural activities.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> > Since when is an armed take-over of federal property a "civil right"?
> ...




You're just another ignorant cracker racist BUT

If you're going to say they have a "civil right" to take over a govt building with guns, you also have to admit they were stopping other Americans from using their own property. 

AND, just like you, they were leeches on the Americans who pay their taxes. Neither you nor they have any right to the buildings that true Americans pay for.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

Don't forget that these jerks also tried to steal govt owned vehicles AND privately owned land.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 27, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Considering that the police knew that the men were heavily armed, would you have a standard patrol cop stop them with his 9mm strapped down?
> ...


I don't care what kind of traffic stop it was. Call it an ambush if you wish. It was far past time for this to take place. Good for all the law enforcement involved. Time now to take out the rest of the felons.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Hey cocksuck, President Obama is an American.



So idiots like you have been told...


----------



## depotoo (Jan 27, 2016)

I want the world to know how my father was murdered today," the post said. "His hands were in the air and he was shot in the face by the American authorities. Ammon Bundy reported there are six witnesses to this evil."

Anyone else hearing this?  I have seen it several times on facebook-


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2016)

Only idiots believe that BHO was not born in Hawaii.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> why don't you try to camp out on the steps of the capitol



Why would I do that? I have a perfectly good home. 
Look - you're in favor of gay rights, correct? 
Why don't you try to suck a dick on the capitol steps.


----------



## J.E.D (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> > Since when is an armed take-over of federal property a "civil right"?
> ...


Go to 1600 and "reclaim" it, coward. What are you waiting on?


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Try and walk into a privately owned home and see what happens.
> 
> Try to walk onto a military base or into a secure gov't facility and see what happens.
> 
> Of course, I guess you, conveniently, don't want to go to any of those places, huh?



What are your gurgling about. I am retired military - I'll go on any military base I wish. 
And I'll walk into any federal building that i own as well.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

J.E.D said:


> Go to 1600 and "reclaim" it, coward. What are you waiting on?



Not yet. The first thing the place needs is a good de-fuming. Get all that fried chicken stench out of there.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > You think you own it Moron?
> ...


So, you are one of those freeloading cocksucks that claims the world owes them a living. So many of our 'Conservatives' seem to fit this mold. Same as Ammon Bundy. Half a million government loan which we, the taxpayers, will never see paid back.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 27, 2016)

"Ammon Bundy told his wife that Finicum was cooperating with police when he was shot, according to Nevada Assemblywoman Michele Fiore."

This is from Fox News


----------



## Camp (Jan 27, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > Debra K said:
> ...


The use of our public lands is anchored in a system that begins with elected officials in Congress. It is indeed the citizens who determine how our public lands are used. Anyone can change the way specific parcels and sections of that public  lands are used with the normal system of petitioning and lobbying the Congress and Executive Branch or the courts.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...


What ya smokin' there, Chief? There is a two term limit.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 27, 2016)

depotoo said:


> I want the world to know how my father was murdered today," the post said. "His hands were in the air and he was shot in the face by the American authorities. Ammon Bundy reported there are six witnesses to this evil."
> 
> Anyone else hearing this?  I have seen it several times on facebook-



OLD ROCK's RESPONSE:
"I don't care what kind of traffic stop it was. Call it an ambush if you wish. It was far past time for this to take place. Good for all the law enforcement involved. Time now to take out the rest of the felons."

I DO care what kind of stop it was and under what circumstances Finicum was shot and killed. It DOES matter.

Were the men shot and the one killed with his hands supposedly up BLACK the media would be screaming, the NAACP would be yelling, Al Sharpton would be headed there, and Obama would be musing how if he had a son he would look like Finicum. Liberals would definitely not be congratulating the policemen for a 'job well done'.

If this was an 'ambush' and 'assassination' then it damn-well matters. (I am NOT saying this was any of that!)

And "Time now to take out the rest of the felons"?!  REALLY? This coming from Liberals who are defending Hillary by declaring until a conviction is made she is innocent until proven guilty while asking Conservatives what THEY have against that premise.... Remarkable.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 27, 2016)

What a joke.  Unless you know the right people, find a powerful rep sympathetic to your plight, or can afford an expensive high profile attorney, no.





Camp said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

depotoo said:


> "Ammon Bundy told his wife that Finicum was cooperating with police when he was shot, according to Nevada Assemblywoman Michele Fiore."
> 
> This is from Fox News




By this time next week, the story will be that they were all trying to surrender so they could go pay for the land they've been stealing and the mean ole cops broke in and shot poor Finicum.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




Haven't you heard? 

Obama's gonna declare himself King For Life and annex the US to Kenya. 

Or something.


----------



## guno (Jan 27, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > 3 Weeks of privilige.  Blacks get shot in the back accidentally or "suicided"
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Jan 27, 2016)

Robert 'LaVoy' Finicum, killed in Oregon shooting, was Arizona foster parent and rancher
The man killed in an FBI shootout in Oregon was a rancher and foster parent to 50 boys


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...


Because, you stupid ass, that land was open that way for a time. And it was overgrazed, and part of its value was destroyed. That is why there are grazing allotments that differ according to what the land can provide. And differ according to the amount of water that the land has received in the immediate past. Much of the land there is high desert and will only support one unit per 100 acres without significant degradation of the land.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Some of these hard right members who are caricatures of the Sagebrush Rebellion seem quite willing to keep on violating the law.  Their way is a non-constructive way to settle the problem of federal lands coveted by the states and businesses.


so you prefer the method where a group of protesters stop christmas shoppers from shopping during christmas time.  Oh I see.

Chicago Protesters Block Streets, Disrupt Holiday Shopping

"Hundreds of protesters have blocked store entrances and clogged traffic in Chicago's downtown shopping district, to protest the shooting death of a black teenager by a white policeman last year and the city's handling of the case."

Just curious how the shoppers had anything to do with a cop shooting someone?  Please explain.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

depotoo said:


> What a joke.  Unless you know the right people, find a powerful rep sympathetic to your plight, or can afford an expensive high profile attorney, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm ... Well, Finicum was scamming the system to the tune of $115K a year for his child labor fostering. That was in addition to the land scam.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > This will be played as the Feds overreaching.  We need to see the facts before anyone determines anything,  The spin machine will be working hard on this one,  Let's hope that there is some video of what went down,
> ...


but you have no evidence so you're just talking shit.  I see, that's the way to do it lie.

And I see all you cop haters have no issue with law enforcement using guns when it is in your interest.  ahhhhh i see again, the libturd way my way or no way.  No friggin middle ground for you you pro gun nut jobs.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

depotoo said:


> The man killed in an FBI shootout in Oregon was a rancher and foster parent to 50 boys



He fathered 50 children? Sounds like Bill Clinton to me.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 27, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Recon seems to be of the idea that any resistance to, argument with, and opposition to anything the government wants to do is 'criminal'. 'You must assimilate'!
> 
> A rancher grazes his cows on public lands that his family has used for approx. 100 years. One day a politician comes across a business opportunity that will make him - a millionaire already - a lot of money. The catch is, however, the opportunity involves using those very same public lands for personal gain the rancher has his cattle on and required driving the rancher off the land. Pressure is applied to affect this...but the rancher refuses to go. So, the Bureau of Land Management, which to everyone's surprise has been militarized, rolls in to drive the rancher off the land so the millionaire liberal politician can use public lands for personal gain. Bureau of land management SNIPERS target the heads of the rancher's wife and children. They steal almost 100 head of his cows and butchers them.... Liberals think this is totally acceptable... Some Americans disagree and show up with legal weapons to defend the rancher and his family. Liberals scream about how dangerous the militia - that shows up to protect the rancher, his wife, and kids from government snipers and cow thieves - is.
> 
> ...


Link, lying asshole.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


yep thats the way the Constitution is set-up. Take a complaint to Court or vote to put people in office who share your views. What a novel idea.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

depotoo said:


> The man killed in an FBI shootout in Oregon was a rancher and foster parent to 50 boys




50x$115K. Do the math. 

He was a morm with 11 kids. 

IOW, going to Oregon to demand land be given to him was irresponsible. He should have been at home taking care of his enormous ranch and litter of kids.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

After Trump's election, federal law enforcement will be redirected to more serious threats against America.... .like socialists and Democrats. Hopefully they'll be rounded- up and put in their rightful place. 

Trump '16


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

Who are the Bundys?


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > why don't you try to camp out on the steps of the capitol
> ...


No, Chief, that is your way.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> After Trump's election, federal law enforcement will be redirected to more serious threats against America.... .like socialists and Democrats. Hopefully they'll be rounded- up and put in their rightful place.
> 
> Trump '16




You really are a traitor.

Honestly, I wonder how people like you come to despise your own country and the US Constitution this much.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 27, 2016)

Fostered, not fathered, 50 through the years.They must have been good foster parents to have been  approved for so many for so many years.  They were mentally ill, or had drug problems.





SeniorChief_Polock said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Robert 'LaVoy' Finicum, killed in Oregon shooting, was Arizona foster parent and rancher
> ...


----------



## Camp (Jan 27, 2016)

depotoo said:


> What a joke.  Unless you know the right people, find a powerful rep sympathetic to your plight, or can afford an expensive high profile attorney, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It happens all the time. You're just making excuses. People go to great lengths to bring about change. It takes time, patience and lots of work.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 27, 2016)

*Ironically enough Ammon Bundy after being arrested now really is occupying a bunk in a Federal property....Wolverines !!!!!  they get 3 square meals a day but no snacks....Oh the Humanity....*


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

Agit8r said:


> It's too bad that they had to kill one.  Would be better without any chance of martyrdom.



I strongly suspect that 'LaVoy' didn't give them a choice.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 27, 2016)

depotoo said:


> Fostered, not fathered, 50 through the years.They must have been good foster parents to have been  approved for so many for so many years.  They were mentally ill, or had drug problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously LaVoy had mental problems.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > After Trump's election, federal law enforcement will be redirected to more serious threats against America.... .like socialists and Democrats. Hopefully they'll be rounded- up and put in their rightful place.
> ...


and yet you're fine with the president who admitted he violated the constitution.  Yep you're the real american. Not!!!

Obama Admits To Violating The Constitution

Obama responding to a heckler at a speech:

"“What you’re not paying attention to is the fact that I just took an action to change the law, so that’s point No. 1,” Obama responded."


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So they were peacefully heading to a community meeting at the senior center Tuesday in John Day, about 70 miles north of Burns, to address local residents and discuss their views on federal management of public lands when the Feds made the traffic stop and violence erupted. Interesting.



Nodding....law enforcement was engaged in a lawful probable cause arrest of these suspects. And 'violence erupted'. 

Given how often 'LaVoy' insisted he'd die before he'd live out his life in a concrete box.....it seems unlikely that LaVoy had nothing to do with that violence. 

So he traded a concrete box for a wooden one. I'm glad no officers were hurt.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 27, 2016)

And you think ranchers haven't been trying for years?  How much time do you think they have?  Many going broke in the process.





Camp said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > What a joke.  Unless you know the right people, find a powerful rep sympathetic to your plight, or can afford an expensive high profile attorney, no.
> ...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 27, 2016)

The Civil disobedience practiced by Civil Rights activist included occupying public space such as *"sit In s" *at lunch counters insisting that Black folks be provided service...*HOWEVER *none of the lunch counter sitters came armed with weapons  saying they would defend themselves if challenged...the Civil rights folks did not fight back when assaulted by mobs


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

Those of you who are on the side of the Bundys and the rest of them - 

Can you say why you believe they should get the land given to them? As it is, they get a 93% discount that tax payers susidize. Why should they get that? And why do you think we should pay for the rest of their land?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> The Civil disobedience practiced by Civil Rights activist included occupying public space such as "st In s" at lunch counters insisting that Black folks be provided service...*HOWEVER *none of the lunch counter sitters came armed with weapons  saying they would defend themselves if challenged...the Civil rights folks did not fight back when assaulted by mobs




And if they, they would have been mowed down and the racists would be celebrating.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

depotoo said:


> And you think ranchers haven't been trying for years?Many going broke in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, they don't care, they'd rather people protesting and damaging buildings and setting fire to tax payer vehicles stealing from their neighborhood stores and such.  That's the america these goofballs want.  And they don't want the cops to interfere either.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Those of you who are on the side of the Bundys and the rest of them -
> 
> Can you say why you believe they should get the land given to them? As it is, they get a 93% discount that tax payers susidize. Why should they get that? And why do you think we should pay for the rest of their land?


they don't want the land, they want the state to own it.  Get your facts in order.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

depotoo said:


> And you think ranchers haven't been trying for years?  How much time do you think they have?  Many going broke in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you know of any other business that is subsidized by the tax payer?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

jc456 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > And you think ranchers haven't been trying for years?Many going broke in the process.
> ...




You just described the armed occupation Welfare Queens in Oregon.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 27, 2016)

They have been fighting to get it returned to the state level for management for years.





Luddly Neddite said:


> Those of you who are on the side of the Bundys and the rest of them -
> 
> Can you say why you believe they should get the land given to them? As it is, they get a 93% discount that tax payers susidize. Why should they get that? And why do you think we should pay for the rest of their land?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Ironically enough Ammon Bundy after being arrested now really is occupying a bunk in a Federal property....Wolverines !!!!!  they get 3 square meals a day but no snacks....Oh the Humanity....*


We should send snacks.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > And you think ranchers haven't been trying for years?  How much time do you think they have?  Many going broke in the process.
> ...


what was that solar company that obummer gave millions to?  Oh what about Tesla?

here's a link for ya:
List of Failed Obama Green Energy & Solar Companies in the Billions

"Today, Taxpayer-Backed A123 Systems, A Maker Of Rechargeable Lithium-Ion Batteries For Electric Cars, Filed For Bankruptcy. “A123 Systems Inc. (AONE), a maker of rechargeable lithium-ion batteries for electric cars, filed for bankruptcy after failing to make a debt payment that was due yesterday. The company listed assets of $459.8 million and debt of $376 million as of Aug. 31 in Chapter 11 documents filed today in U.S. Bankruptcy Court in Wilmington, Delaware. Chapter 11 is the section of the Bankruptcy Code used by companies to reorganize.” (Dawn McCarty and Craig Trudell, “Electric Car Battery Maker A123 Systems Files Bankruptcy Papers,”    *Bloomberg Businessweek, 10/16/12)"*


----------



## Camp (Jan 27, 2016)

depotoo said:


> And you think ranchers haven't been trying for years?Many going broke in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their cause is not supported by a majority or even a large segment of the American public. Aligning themselves with radical extremist political groups and showing up armed like rebels ready for combat has not been appreciated or conducive to public support.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


how?


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> > Since when is an armed take-over of federal property a "civil right"?
> ...


Ironic considering military bases are federal property FAKE VET  Good thing you never been on one


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

Camp said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > And you think ranchers haven't been trying for years?Many going broke in the process.
> ...


let's see your poll numbers on that einstein.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

Camp said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > And you think ranchers haven't been trying for years?Many going broke in the process.
> ...


My money would be on that most likely the majority of americans couldn't care less what is happening there.


----------



## Camp (Jan 27, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


Lets see yours.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 27, 2016)

thereisnospoon said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Feds didn't start anything.  It was already started.  By those idiots.
> ...


You fucking idiot. That land was open range land, most of it has never been owned, and what was homesteaded, and the homesteads failed, the government bought, giving the homesteaders that failed a stake. The Refuge was created in 1908 by Theodore Roosevelt. The grazing fees on private land go for about $20 per unit. On BLM land, about $1.63 per unit. 

This is not about grazing issues, this is about armed men seizing a Federal Property. They are felons, and deserve to be treated as such.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Federal property belongs to "we the people," dingbat. Just like that home on 1600 Penn. Ave., that the "Chimp" occupies. It belongs to Americans.


That sounds like a personal problem to me Pole Smoker SeniorChief_Polock . Why didn't you run for President? Our proud two-term,  African American, President is more qualified to be President than some FAKE VET (you) on a msg board. He earned it.

As to the OP, yeah those deadbeats needed to be taken down. Their women folk were no doubt doing all their work for them back in Nevada


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

Camp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


no, no, please, you made the  accusation, post up them numbers.  I never said I had any, i just said that my money would be that most don't care.  Now you can prove my dumb ass wrong.  go for it.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > Federal property belongs to "we the people," dingbat. Just like that home on 1600 Penn. Ave., that the "Chimp" occupies. It belongs to Americans.
> ...


earned?  what the fk does that mean?


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 27, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Fucking bullshit. So then Chinese, Japanese, and Saudi's buy it, and we see the land closed off to American Citizens. And the ranchers get to pay whatever the market will bear for the grazing. If they are allowed to graze at all. Keep it as it is. A good system for all.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> BREAKING NOW: Harney District Hospital in Burns, Ore., on lockdown following reports of shots fired between Militia and Feds; nearby highways closed
> GET EM PATRIOTS!



lol, an idiot at USMB calls for the murder of Federal law enforcement.

Is it fun to be that stupid?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 27, 2016)

Well, prison will probably be warmer, and the snacks will be better.

Conservatism is pathetic.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 27, 2016)

jc456 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


I notice when a black person gets shot conservatives don't care but care now that one of their own got shot.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > Federal property belongs to "we the people," dingbat. Just like that home on 1600 Penn. Ave., that the "Chimp" occupies. It belongs to Americans.
> ...


He sounds like a candidate for Stolen Valor...anyone who made it to Sr Chief in the United States Navy would never last being that racist sounding.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 27, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...


plus he sounds pretty simple-minded AKA- a mouth-breather. Must've made it difficult for him what w/ all the pole smoking he was doing.

As to the OP- yeah the law won..


----------



## bendog (Jan 27, 2016)

Arrests of Oregon standoff leaders leave 1 person dead

Now hopefully he'll be denied bail, on the basis that he has no intention of abiding by laws, and begin a long federally funded vacation.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 27, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Dumb ass. That Refuge is a unique area, and visited by many thousands of people, including myself, every year. It is our property, and these armed felons took it over. They are felons, with guns, and have repeatedly stated that they will shoot anyone that tries to enforces the laws against criminal trespass. I hope the lot of them rot in jail for at least 20 years. And any that resist with their guns, deserve the same as LaVoy got.


----------



## KissMy (Jan 27, 2016)

Government can own land, can take land with emanate domain & commandeer anyone's real-estate & personal property. Rich people can also can take your land with emanate domain. They will also take your land for not paying rent, mortgage & taxes.

Looks like all those citizens armed with guns lost to government.


----------



## J.E.D (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Go to 1600 and "reclaim" it, coward. What are you waiting on?
> ...


But all you're going to do is bring fried chicken stench with you considering you work at KFC


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...


Earned...as in getting elected......twice.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 27, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we already knew what kind of stupid you are.  One was killed, and the rest are on their way to prison for a long time. My heart is bleeding for them.
> ...


And we saw the results of letting that kind of thing grow in Germany. A lesson that cost over 50 million lives.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 27, 2016)

I wouldn't celebrate this. I wouldn't be so quick to worship Big Brother. He's not your friend.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 27, 2016)

It took a three weeks plus political process to finally arrive at an armed confrontation with the Oregon  occupiers.  The process started with the  highest county official the judge demanding publicly that the outsiders leave ...then the Mayor then the State Governor even the tribal chieftains from the affected Native American tribe   all demanded action from the FBI...it was only then action was taken 

*It took 2 seconds to gun down Tamir Rice a 12 year old boy...it took less than 2 seconds for those who now cry about the FBI and  Bundy  to approve of the killing of Tamir Rice *


----------



## hangover (Jan 27, 2016)

The fascists got the fight they were asking for....Proof that you can't tell law enforcement to fuck off and get away with it. Comply or die. No different than the criminals in Ferguson, Baltimore or any other city. Anarchy will not win.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> More from the Obama "regime," stomping on our civil rights.
> And of course - the Libbertoid brownshirts are elated.
> Seig Heil motherfuckers....



LUNATIC ^^^

There is NOTHING civil about an armed protest.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> I notice when a black person gets shot conservatives don't care but care now that one of their own got shot.


'Generalize' much?  Bottom Line, YOU LIE!  Stick to trying to speak your own mind instead of for others, as you continue to prove you SUCK at trying to speak for others...


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING NOW: Harney District Hospital in Burns, Ore., on lockdown following reports of shots fired between Militia and Feds; nearby highways closed
> ...



This is very illustrative on two points.

First, the idea that the 'new civil war' folks want local and state control. They don't. These militia types want PERSONAL control. The 'local and state' horseshit is merely empty lip service, window dressing for their attempts to become 'personal sovereigns'. As when the local and state authorities asked the militia to leave.....the Militia told them to go fuck themselves.

Even more telling.....the locals were then vilified. With local law enforcement and their families stalked, the local people's derided, and the state officials ignored. This is a lesson for all of us who hear what these militias *say* they believe. We can now compare it to what they *actually* believe and practiced.

Second.....is the lesson for the militias themselves. They work under the bizarre assumption that when they seize federal lands, threaten cops, stalk law enforcement, violate the law, burglarize, steal, and shoot at the police....

*.....that 'the people' are going to grab their guns and join them. No. No they won't.*

If ever the militias think of actually rising up, actually starting the killing of cops and soldiers in the name of their 'revolution', remember the local reaction to your mere *presence*. Remember the calls for you to leave. Remember how mere handfuls of people came to your call. Remember how 'the people' didn't grab their guns, didn't stand by your side, and didn't start threatening cops with you.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I notice when a black person gets shot conservatives don't care but care now that one of their own got shot.
> ...


But it fits you, eh?


----------



## pwjohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Law enforcement sent a clear message to those still involved with the occupation of the federal facility in Oregon.

Turn yourselves in.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 27, 2016)

*No one but Right wing nuts show up at Constitutional Rights  "protests" armed to the teeth ...they go "full stupid violent nut bag"...you never go "full stupid violent nut bag"....*


----------



## Ravi (Jan 27, 2016)

Where's Bucky and all the other rwnjs saying don't resist the po-lice?????????????


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 27, 2016)

bodecea said:


> But it fits you, eh?



No, no it doesn't, B...but keep riding the 'I suck at trying to speak for others but will continue to do so anyway' train.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So they were peacefully heading to a community meeting at the senior center Tuesday in John Day, about 70 miles north of Burns, to address local residents and discuss their views on federal management of public lands when the Feds made the traffic stop and violence erupted. Interesting.


Yep. The one shot dead was unarmed on his knees with his hands in the air.


NYcarbineer said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING NOW: Harney District Hospital in Burns, Ore., on lockdown following reports of shots fired between Militia and Feds; nearby highways closed
> ...



I did really? Damn it must be fun to be so ignorant you find me cheering for the death of armed thugs in 3 words. Amazing.


----------



## bendog (Jan 27, 2016)

Boy if he was black they'd be for strignin' em up right now.  LOL

And the rev Al would be leading a march.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

pwjohn said:


> Law enforcement sent a clear message to those still involved with the occupation of the federal facility in Oregon.
> 
> Turn yourselves in.



Yeah, a lot of these guys seemed willing to die. I wonder if they're as willing slowly rot in prison for decades of their life.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 27, 2016)

Camp said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Its threads like these that bring the Anti American Traitors to the forefront much easier to put them on ignore....people who have nothing worth hearing or adding to the conversation.
> ...


You know, they did take over a bird refuge. The latter would actually be appropriate.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > So they were peacefully heading to a community meeting at the senior center Tuesday in John Day, about 70 miles north of Burns, to address local residents and discuss their views on federal management of public lands when the Feds made the traffic stop and violence erupted. Interesting.
> ...



Says who?

Remember, you're quoting an unsourced twitter post without anything backing it up. And citing it as if it actually happened.

You do realize that the ability to type words on a keyboard doesn't mean that the world magically transforms to match.

Right?


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 27, 2016)

Wry Catcher said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > More from the Obama "regime," stomping on our civil rights.
> ...



That's not true.  An armed protest can be perfectly civil.  But none of this has been about an armed protest.  This is a case of an armed militia seizing federal property.  This would appear to be a case of law enforcement engaging in lawful arrest and armed criminals resisting and opening fire.  _That_ is what's uncivil.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure feeding birds pure batshit is some form of animal cruelty.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 27, 2016)

See, the problem is they have been fighting this for years, to no avail.  All you have to do is research it.  Their people-blm- have been intimidating, showing up armed to the t,  rather than listening.  I thoroughly researched the Bundy case, pulling up official documents  regarding the area in question, past use,  future plans,  past blm rules, the changed rules, the conflicts, the lack of response from blm, and  others.  I was not prepared for what I found.  You can  take my word for it or not.  And if you decide to check it out yourself, you will spend  hours, and must dig deeply into blm files, developers plans, adjoining land owners, court documents, etc. to be able to find the truth.  You then need to widen your search on others that have being dealing with the same issues.  You will find eerily similar songs and dances.

Read  this two links to get just a taste.

BLM, local law enforcement tensions near breaking point in the West

BLM Destroyed Archaeological Sites & Artifacts – The Petroglyph |...

Do I agree with how they handled this?  No, but I can empathize with their frustrations from lack of being heard.


Camp said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > And you think ranchers haven't been trying for years?Many going broke in the process.
> ...


----------



## paulitician (Jan 27, 2016)

When are Americans gonna get it? Big Brother is not their friend. If they don't go along, he has no problem killing them or throwing them in cages. One day, only the Government and Corporations will own land in the U.S. That's is where we're headed.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 27, 2016)

One Nazi invader from Arizona is dead. Good.

There are still some more  Nazi invaders hiding in the refuge.  They are saying they are willing to die to avenge the dead guy's death.

Let's hope the little creeps keep that promise.


----------



## bendog (Jan 27, 2016)

paulitician said:


> When are Americans gonna get it? Big Brother is not their friend. If they don't go along, he has no problem killing them or throwing them in cages. One day, only the Government and Corporations will own land in the U.S. That's is where we're headed.


The federal govt, and all us citizens, already own land in the US.  Bundy and his fellow ranchers are being affected by market economics just as my family was affected by market economics in the 1970's, and as a result of that we stopped being small family farmers and became lawyers, accountants, teachers, etc.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Yep. The one shot dead was unarmed on his knees with his hands in the air.



You mean, the one who had previously stated that he was prepared to die and vowed to never be taken alive?  That the guy who was surrendering, unarmed, and down on his knees?

_Asked if he would rather be killed than be arrested — were the occupation to turn violent — 54-year-old occupier LaVoy Finicum, said: "Absolutely ... I have no intention of spending any of my days in a concrete box." .... Finicum said he wanted officers to be able to find him if they wanted to serve an arrest warrant. "I do not want the FBI federal agents to have to go running around in the dark, kicking in doors looking for me, OK?" he said. "I want them to know exactly where I'm at."_ 

Armed Oregon Occupier Warns FBI He'd Take Death Over Jail


----------



## Liminal (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Lets see if we can guess what your view would have been if these same illegal squatters had been black.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 27, 2016)

bendog said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > When are Americans gonna get it? Big Brother is not their friend. If they don't go along, he has no problem killing them or throwing them in cages. One day, only the Government and Corporations will own land in the U.S. That's is where we're headed.
> ...



I see a day when only the Government and Corporations will own the land. The People will be reduced to mere serfs. One day you'll be required to pay a tax/fine for dipping you cantine in a stream. And don't laugh, we are headed towards that.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 27, 2016)

KissMy said:


> Government can own land, can take land with emanate domain & commandeer anyone's real-estate & personal property. Rich people can also can take your land with emanate domain. They will also take your land for not paying rent, mortgage & taxes.
> 
> Looks like all those citizens armed with guns lost to government.



How right you are!  Ask Donald.  He has been taking people's property with the help from Guvment for years.
But that is not the story here.  The story here is a group of arms commandeer federal property, that all tax payers own, and they get away with it for nearly a month.  As a tax payer, I say run the suckers off the land,

The guy that was shot had asserted earlier that he would rather die than sit in a jail cell.  Gotcha...


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

Liminal said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Would they still be fighting for the same thing? My response would be the same. Only libtards see everything through a racial lens


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > So they were peacefully heading to a community meeting at the senior center Tuesday in John Day, about 70 miles north of Burns, to address local residents and discuss their views on federal management of public lands when the Feds made the traffic stop and violence erupted. Interesting.
> ...





SwimExpert said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...



IMO an armed protest + brinkmanship rhetoric is far from civil. Fighting words are not protected by the First A.


Chaplinsky v New Hampshire, 315 U.S. 568 


"No person shall address any offensive, derisive or annoying word to any other person who is lawfully in any street or other public place, nor call him by any offensive or derisive name, nor make any noise or exclamation in his presence and hearing with intent to deride, offend or annoy him, or to prevent him from pursuing his lawful business or occupation."


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 27, 2016)

Desperado 

why don't you come to your senses
you destroyed the fed fences so long now 
Oh, your head is a  hard one
 and you have no logic or reason
These things that are pissing  you
Can hurt you somehow


----------



## bendog (Jan 27, 2016)

paulitician said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


I'm not laughing, but I think you're being a bit delusional.  The REASON the govt owns so much western land was the landowners in the 1800s decided there'd been enough settling by peons from the east (and European's who were largely Jew and Catholic) so they cut a deal for the feds to own the land and let them lease it cheap, so they could ranch and mine.  Now it turns out that it's not in the interest of the maj to allow unrestricted, unregulated land use.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

Liminal said:


> Lets see if we can guess what your view would have been if these same illegal squatters had been black.



Why do idiots like you feel the need to take up the cross for black people? There's one in the White House, lamebrain. 
They've succeeded. Why are you still living in 1961?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 27, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING NOW: Harney District Hospital in Burns, Ore., on lockdown following reports of shots fired between Militia and Feds; nearby highways closed
> ...


if  it can get you libs lathered up, let the stoopidity roll.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



So then everyone who gets shot by the government gets what they want

remember that next time you whine about the cops shooting someone


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see if we can guess what your view would have been if these same illegal squatters had been black.
> ...


1961
Packers and Reds both had great teams those years.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe (Jan 27, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Didn't see an insult coming...lol


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



It's no fucking different than saying I won't be taken alive

Like i said people say shit all the time or are you so fucking retarded that you believe everything everyone says?

BTW how many people sitting in jail have said I'd rather die than go to jail?

Maybe the government should have just shot all those guys too since that was what they wanted right?


----------



## Liminal (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


No you're just lying.  All these self styled patriots are racist cocksuckers.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> So then everyone who gets shot by the government gets what they want
> 
> remember that next time you whine about the cops shooting someone



When Trump's elected, he'll have my full support to club and taze Liberals, at will. 

Trump '16


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

Eyewitness: Oregon Militiaman Murdered by Cops; “He Had His Hands in the Air”


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 27, 2016)

Why did the guys leave the compound for a meeting? Like no one was watching them...lol 
Sorry for the person killed.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yeah it's yours until the government tells you to get the fuck off right?

So it isn't really yours is it?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

Liminal said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


Why ask a question if in your tiny racist mind you don't care what the answer is. Ah hell with it just another tard put on ignore


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > why don't you try to camp out on the steps of the capitol
> ...



If you think that has anything to do with this discussion then you are stupider than I thought


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 27, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



You've been reduced to that.

Mission accomplished.


----------



## Liminal (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


I hope these phony patriot fags try this shit on BLM land in my area.  I will be more than happy to set up a counter sniper position aimed at them.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see if we can guess what your view would have been if these same illegal squatters had been black.
> ...





SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see if we can guess what your view would have been if these same illegal squatters had been black.
> ...



They've mirrored Hitler's political strategy to the last detail.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



So it's not the peoples land.

Just admit it

We the so called people might think we have a right to use public land but we don't

Anyone with a brain knows that the second the government tells you to get the fuck off its land (not your land) you better get gone or be slapped with a felony trespass


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Eyewitness: Oregon Militiaman Murdered by Cops; “He Had His Hands in the Air”



lol,  the shoe on the other foot stuff on this is going to be hilarious.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 27, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


I might be stupid but   I  can still putt better than kids half my age


----------



## WildBillKelsoe (Jan 27, 2016)

Liminal said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



That post is bookmarked...lol

It'll make good evidence at your trial.


----------



## Siete (Jan 27, 2016)

from the first Bundy standoff ..








.................................................... .. DOPE ^^^^^^ ..........................................

idiots want attention, sooner or later they got attention ... blame big brother my butt.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Anyone with a brain knows that the second the government tells you to get the fuck off its land (not your land) you better get gone or be slapped with a felony trespass



Not true. I told some faggoty federal park ranger to leave me the fuck alone, just the other day. And he did. 
So - not seeing your point. Try harder.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 27, 2016)

Liminal said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Dude.....get real


----------



## Liminal (Jan 27, 2016)

WildBillKelsoe said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


I didn't see any snipers at Bundy Ranch tried for anything......so it must be OK.


----------



## Liminal (Jan 27, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


I have no problem shooting armed traitors.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

Maybe the libs can call in a few of their Black Lives Matters faggots to counter the protest with some ample stupidity.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 27, 2016)

Liminal said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Except you have no authority to do so and would end up in prison, keyboard commando


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 27, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Well, prison will probably be warmer, and the snacks will be better.
> 
> Conservatism is pathetic.


Will they still have access to dozens of dildos though?


----------



## WildBillKelsoe (Jan 27, 2016)

Liminal said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Except, you don't have the authority.

Are you going to shoot Black lifers who advocate overthrowing the goverment?


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 27, 2016)

Liminal said:


> I hope these phony patriot fags try this shit on BLM land in my area.  I will be more than happy to set up a counter sniper position aimed at them.


1. Nice admission to being a wanna-be criminal...

2. 'counter' sniper? In the case not long ago when the BLM rolled in with their own 'military', the only snipers/sniper positions were the BLM's, targeting the heads of the rancher's wife and kids - 'real dangerous threats to America'. Your insinuation (it seems) that the ranchers had 'snipers' is as bogus as Hillary's claim that she visited troops under sniper fire.

I love how Liberals accuse others of what THEY are doing.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with a brain knows that the second the government tells you to get the fuck off its land (not your land) you better get gone or be slapped with a felony trespass
> ...



YEah and you pay no taxes and don't take no shit from nobody right?


----------



## WildBillKelsoe (Jan 27, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I think we should report these posts to the FBI.  This is the kind of shit they watch for.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 27, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Eyewitness: Oregon Militiaman Murdered by Cops; “He Had His Hands in the Air”
> ...


So the (potential) murder of un-armed American citizens is funny to you?

Typical partisan-blind Liberal...


----------



## Liminal (Jan 27, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Oh I see, but the terrorists at Bundy Ranch evidently did have the authority......is that right Perry Mason?


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Eyewitness: Oregon Militiaman Murdered by Cops; “He Had His Hands in the Air”


Hands Up, Don't Shoot! Hands Up, Don't Shoot! Hands Up, Don't Shoot!


----------



## Liminal (Jan 27, 2016)

WildBillKelsoe said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


They don't exist.


----------



## Liminal (Jan 27, 2016)

WildBillKelsoe said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


I think you should, those guys could probably use a good laugh.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 27, 2016)

WildBillKelsoe said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



LOL That would be a nasty knock on the door


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 27, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



As did Frank Robinson, Willie Mays and Hank Aaron.  Me thinks SCP lives in the  *Very* distant past and wants all of us to return to those times.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 27, 2016)

Wow, talk about USMB being biased with that headline. hahahahaha


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 27, 2016)

Hands weren't up.

Robert 'LaVoy' Finicum shot and killed while charging police, driver says


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 27, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Well, prison will probably be warmer, and the snacks will be better.
> ...



Depends on the visitation policies.


----------



## Liminal (Jan 27, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > I hope these phony patriot fags try this shit on BLM land in my area.  I will be more than happy to set up a counter sniper position aimed at them.
> ...


Why do you people have to lie about everything all the time?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 27, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



lolol, see what I mean?


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 27, 2016)

Un-armed American citizens (potentially) murdered by authorities....

In the words of Hilary Clinton, 'What difference does it make?"  It's not like these American citizens who were killed were politicians or Liberal elites - 'important people' (according to Liberals)....


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 27, 2016)

Among the best parts,

the ones that are convicted of felonies will lose their gun rights, legally.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 27, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Un-armed American citizens (potentially) murdered by authorities....
> 
> In the words of Hilary Clinton, 'What difference does it make?"  It's not like these American citizens who were killed were politicians or Liberal elites - 'important people' (according to Liberals)....



You sow the wind, you reap the whirlwind.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 27, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Among the best parts,
> 
> the ones that are convicted of felonies will lose their gun rights, legally.


Yeah, I think that's AWESOME!


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 27, 2016)

Key word is 'convicted'...


----------



## WildBillKelsoe (Jan 27, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Conspiracy to commit murder is a crime. Seeing how paranoid law enforcement is about mass shootings, they would be on this like stink on shit.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe (Jan 27, 2016)

Liminal said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I think they would be laughing AT you, not with you...lol


----------



## paulitician (Jan 27, 2016)

bendog said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



If nothing changes, most of the People will eventually be forced into serfdom. With the exception of a very few Elites, most will no longer own property. The Government and Corporations like Walmart, are currently buying up land on a grand scale. 

Sadly, i see a day when the People will be forced to grovel and beg them for their food, water, electricity, shelter, and so on. We're definitely going down that dark path.


----------



## Liminal (Jan 27, 2016)

WildBillKelsoe said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > WildBillKelsoe said:
> ...


They'd be laughing at this whole stupid thread, they read delusional horse shit like this all the time.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING NOW: Harney District Hospital in Burns, Ore., on lockdown following reports of shots fired between Militia and Feds; nearby highways closed
> ...


Is it?


----------



## Ravi (Jan 27, 2016)

btw, how does taking arms up against America make one an American Patriot?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


really, got evidence of that?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...


what the fk is 'racist sounding' exactly?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


I will wait for the video evidence....I'm sure that everyone had either cell phones out or dash cams or GoPros.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Among the best parts,
> 
> the ones that are convicted of felonies will lose their gun rights, legally.


And its also against the 2nd amendment and I guarantee all patriots know what CAN happen but we also know what the constitution says and if we cared about the opinions of modern man we wouldn't have supported the take over of the refuge to begin with.


Ravi said:


> btw, how does taking arms up against America make one an American Patriot?


How does our founding fathers taking up arms against England make them patriots? Same thing here sparky.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

jc456 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


Gee, you got me there...calling the President a "chimp" isn't racist in the least.....


----------



## Ravi (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Among the best parts,
> ...


England wasn't America, dimbulb.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Among the best parts,
> ...


They are Patriots because they WON....what do you think would have happened to them if they lost?   Hmmm?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

pwjohn said:


> Law enforcement sent a clear message to those still involved with the occupation of the federal facility in Oregon.
> 
> Turn yourselves in.


or what?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ravi said:


> Where's Bucky and all the other rwnjs saying don't resist the po-lice?????????????


did they?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

bendog said:


> Boy if he was black they'd be for strignin' em up right now.  LOL
> 
> And the rev Al would be leading a march.


who would?  That was very, well, unclear who the fk you're referencing.


----------



## Camp (Jan 27, 2016)

jc456 said:


> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Law enforcement sent a clear message to those still involved with the occupation of the federal facility in Oregon.
> ...


No more snacks.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 27, 2016)

paulitician said:


> I wouldn't celebrate this. I wouldn't be so quick to worship Big Brother. He's not your friend.


said the cop hater. I'm going to start calling you Capt Obvious

As to the OP, yeah LEO's showed a lot, A LOT of restraint in this matter


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 27, 2016)

jc456 said:


> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Law enforcement sent a clear message to those still involved with the occupation of the federal facility in Oregon.
> ...



The press is being told  to stand away.  The Feds and local law says there are two armed groups facing each other.  It looks like things are coming to a head.

Gee, do you think the FBI and law enforcement waited long enough?  GEESSSHHH.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 27, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> So when they go home, who gets the dildos? Are they going to split them up equally so each guy can keep his favorite?


Maybe you want the bag of dicks. I'm sure you deserve them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with a brain knows that the second the government tells you to get the fuck off its land (not your land) you better get gone or be slapped with a felony trespass
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. The one shot dead was unarmed on his knees with his hands in the air.
> ...


seems reasonable and well thought out and protective of the local citizens.  hmmmmmm so?


----------



## paulitician (Jan 27, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't celebrate this. I wouldn't be so quick to worship Big Brother. He's not your friend.
> ...



Yep, just keep on Goose Steppin there chump. Whatever floats your boat i guess.


----------



## Liminal (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> BREAKING NOW: Harney District Hospital in Burns, Ore., on lockdown following reports of shots fired between Militia and Feds; nearby highways closed
> GET EM PATRIOTS!


Go Patriots!


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 27, 2016)

bendog said:


> Arrests of Oregon standoff leaders leave 1 person dead
> 
> Now hopefully he'll be denied bail, on the basis that he has no intention of abiding by laws, and begin a long federally funded vacation.


IOW's we the people have to foot the bill for that Yee Hawdist


----------



## pwjohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Skylar said:


> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Law enforcement sent a clear message to those still involved with the occupation of the federal facility in Oregon.
> ...



That part is up to the judge. And or jury.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


oh dude, them's fighting words.  the libturds are the only ones allowed to say who gets kilt and who doesn't,.  ask them.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

Liminal said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


sure you will!!!! funny stuff Frances.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> YEah and you pay no taxes and don't take no shit from nobody right?



Pretty much. 
What sissy would? You one of those sissy's? 
Dear Lord - grow some nuts. This land is OUR land - not the fucking guvmints. 
You want guvmint control of everything you touch - move to fucking Iran!


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 27, 2016)

paulitician said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


said the basement dwelling libertarian- wannabe. You still on-the-grid eh? Figures.

As to the OP, the LEO's should be commended for their patience in dealing w/ the criminals


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

WildBillKelsoe said:


> I think we should report these posts to the FBI.  This is the kind of shit they watch for.



They'll get to your complaint right after they get done with Hillary.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

Liminal said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


way to step out Frances.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > YEah and you pay no taxes and don't take no shit from nobody right?
> ...



Look here folks we are privileged to have this months cover girl of Internet Tough Guy magazine on this very board


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 27, 2016)

paulitician said:


> When are Americans gonna get it? Big Brother is not their friend. If they don't go along, he has no problem killing them or throwing them in cages. One day, only the Government and Corporations will own land in the U.S. That's is where we're headed.


Why don't you just copynpaste that to notepad and re-post it every 10 mins for the rest of your time here Broken Record Boi?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Un-armed American citizens (potentially) murdered by authorities....
> 
> In the words of Hilary Clinton, 'What difference does it make?"  It's not like these American citizens who were killed were politicians or Liberal elites - 'important people' (according to Liberals)....


In Context: Hillary Clinton's 'What difference does it make' comment

So...you snip a comment out of context and think we won't check?


----------



## paulitician (Jan 27, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



'Commended?' I guess in loyal Goose Stepper World, killing one Citizen is to be 'Commended.' Y'all really do need to reconsider your Big Brother-Worship.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > I hope these phony patriot fags try this shit on BLM land in my area.  I will be more than happy to set up a counter sniper position aimed at them.
> ...


well they are allowed.  Ask them


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



What in the Lord's name are you fucking babbling about son. 
I think you've lost your fucking mind...


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...


lol


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 27, 2016)

Wry Catcher said:


> IMO an armed protest + brinkmanship rhetoric is far from civil. Fighting words are not protected by the First A.



You said an armed protest.  Now you're moving the goalpost.  Put the goalpost down and back away slowly with your hands in the air.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 27, 2016)

bodecea said:


> In Context: Hillary Clinton's 'What difference does it make' comment
> 
> So...you snip a comment out of context and think we won't check?


I love whacking the exposed nerves of Liberals who have no sense of humor because they are defensive about their liberal leaders' F* Ups (which making that statement on camera before Congress was. Meaning to or not she gave her opposition 'ammo'. Don't blame ME for it - I didn't say it.)


----------



## Liminal (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


I think the time has come for normal law abiding citizens to prepare for the worst.   So I've decided to form a local anti militia militia, so when the shit hits the fan we can defend ourselves from roving bands of armed "patriots".


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 27, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > IMO an armed protest + brinkmanship rhetoric is far from civil. Fighting words are not protected by the First A.
> ...



Don't be an ass.  They were armed, and they did engage in Brinkmanship, something obvious from their statements from day one. The goal posts were there in my first comment, I was remiss in not posting the comment on their rhetoric, something I considered most readers would understand as self evident.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 27, 2016)

Liminal said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Hey, great idea, let's arm ourselves with paint ball guns and pepper them with yellow paint balls in the back.  In the back, sense they are already myopic and I'd hope not to make them blind.


----------



## Liminal (Jan 27, 2016)

Wry Catcher said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


I was thinking more of ARs, AKs, and my personal favorite, Mini-14s.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

Wry Catcher said:


> Hey, great idea, let's arm ourselves with paint ball guns and pepper them with yellow paint balls in the back.  In the back, sense they are already myopic and I'd hope not to make them blind.



You carry a paintgun, faggot 
I'll carry a Ruger.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Key word is 'convicted'...


Exactly.  Convicted.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2016)

Liminal said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I hear that is happening in Central Texas.  Maybe in Utah Valley, Utah.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 27, 2016)

I really haven't watched any news coverage of this whole debacle.

It will forever be known as...THE BLUE TARP REBELLION.


----------



## Liminal (Jan 27, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


The inevitable result of the proliferation of militia nut jobs.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > YEah and you pay no taxes and don't take no shit from nobody right?
> ...


^ Yep, definitely Stolen Valor material


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 27, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I notice when a black person gets shot conservatives don't care but care now that one of their own got shot.
> ...


We've all read the right wings feelings on such cases as when a little kid in Chicago or Cleveland is waiving around a toy gun, you say he had it coming when the cops shoot him.  Or a young black kid is running away with a knife or running away from a cop unarmed.  The cops blow them away.  And the right does not think black lives matter.  So this guy had a gun and he was breaking the law too.  He had it coming.  Just like young black men need to respect the law, so do right wing nutjobs.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 27, 2016)

jc456 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Yea its called USMB archives.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, great idea, let's arm ourselves with paint ball guns and pepper them with yellow paint balls in the back.  In the back, sense they are already myopic and I'd hope not to make them blind.
> ...



LOL.  You don't see the irony in my post, I'm not surprised.  You support the guys who carry deer rifles and hope to hold of the power available to the FBI, ATFE or SWAT.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


then post one up


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

Wry Catcher said:


> LOL.  You don't see the irony in my post, I'm not surprised.  You support the guys who carry deer rifles and hope to hold of the power available to the FBI, ATFE or SWAT.



Your sentence doesn't make any sense, stupid. Put it into English, and please - don't assume who I support/do not support, idiot. Deal with facts. If you don't have any, simply shut up. 
Thanks.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > In Context: Hillary Clinton's 'What difference does it make' comment
> ...


You got caught.....


----------



## mamooth (Jan 27, 2016)

The children and most of the women were evacuated before the government's extremely generous "just go home" deadline, but there's apparently still one pregnant woman at the preserve. After all, those brave "patriots" desperately need some sort of human shield. They openly bragged how they'd be doing that in the first Bundy standoff, and they've recently done the "but the kids will get cold if you shut off the power!" thing here. And none of their backers here ever had any problems with that, which shows what kind of people we're dealing with. It's very obvious that, in any dangerous situation, every Bundy-fan would instantly try to hide behind any available women and children as a reflex action.

As far as the feds go, they played this perfectly, They got all the leadership in one swoop, while they were separated from their minions. They could have gone all Bonnie-and-Clyde on the vehicles, but instead only shot the guy who did a suicide-by-cop charge at them.

Those remaining at the compound are leaderless, and that does make them dangerous. Ammon Bundy had them under total control, but now a bunch of crazy guys with guns are left confused and scared. Thus, the waiting game begins. They're hyped up and ready to die now, but give it time. They'll get bored and hungry and homesick. The government will allow phone/internet to continue, so they'll be able to read how nobody supports their cause and nobody is coming to help. Eventually most of them will conclude that some years in prison is preferable to dying for nothing.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Yea its called USMB archives.



The USMB archives? That might work for Hillary, numbnuts...


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

Why is it - everytime a fucking Democrap is in the White House - innocent Americans get killed.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> We've all read the right wings feelings on such cases as when a little kid in Chicago or Cleveland is waiving around a toy gun, *you* say he had it coming when the cops shoot him.  Or a young black kid is running away with a knife or running away from a cop unarmed.  The cops blow them away.  And the right does not think black lives matter.  So this guy had a gun and he was breaking the law too.  He had it coming.  Just like young black men need to respect the law, so do right wing nutjobs.


I have never said any such thing, so thanks for demonstrating hos Liberals love to 'generalize' to condemn a whole group of people they disagree with / don't like. You like to cherry-pick the cases then declare all shootings are the same, which is BS.

Ever read the article about how the leader of one anti-cop protest group was invited so 'suit up', carry a pistol, and go through the police training in which you walk down a simulated street while 'pop-up' citizens are presented? The article tells how during the scenario the activist shot 2 'civilians' and was 'killed' 3 times because he refused to fire at 'perps'/'bad guys' that popped up. In the end he said he got a new perspective regarding how tough it is for cops to make some life-or-death decisions in split second situations. I'm not saying that is what happens all the time, but I am pointing out that like HIM you find it easy to condemn all cops when you don't know what the hell you're talking about or how tough it is to do the job. After going through the training course his perception was partially changed...maybe you ought to try it.

And why do we see all you Liberals bitching and crying every time there is a case where a policeman shoots someone yet keep your mouth shut when Cops are hunted, targeted, and murdered by punks, thugs, and murderers...like was the case not long ago? You don't respect the police. You don't appreciate the police...until they save your ass, and you sit back and wait to condemn them but never come to their defense. If you were a little more balanced in your arguments I would respect you more on the issue, but you're not. With you - Got it: Cops - Bad...


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Why is it - everytime a fucking Democrap is in the White House - innocent Americans get killed.



As opposed to say 9/11.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

mamooth said:


> The children and most of the women were evacuated before the government's extremely generous "just go home" deadline, but there's apparently still one pregnant woman at the preserve. After all, those brave "patriots" desperately need some sort of human shield. They openly bragged how they'd be doing that in the first Bundy standoff, and they've recently done the "but the kids will get cold if you shut off the power!" thing here. And none of their backers here ever had any problems with that, which shows what kind of people we're dealing with. It's very obvious that, in any dangerous situation, every Bundy-fan would instantly try to hide behind any available women and children as a reflex action.
> 
> As far as the feds go, they played this perfectly, They got all the leadership in one swoop, while they were separated from their minions. They could have gone all Bonnie-and-Clyde on the vehicles, but instead only shot the guy who did a suicide-by-cop charge at them.
> 
> Those remaining at the compound are leaderless, and that does make them dangerous. Ammon Bundy had them under total control, but now a bunch of crazy guys with guns are left confused and scared. Thus, the waiting game begins. They're hyped up and ready to die now, but give it time. They'll get bored and hungry and homesick. The government will allow phone/internet to continue, so they'll be able to read how nobody supports their cause and nobody is coming to help. Eventually most of them will conclude that some years in prison is preferable to dying for nothing.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it - everytime a fucking Democrap is in the White House - innocent Americans get killed.
> ...


I think he was referring to the government actually doing the killing like Waco, TX.  Just sayin, you should keep up.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> As opposed to say 9/11.



Yes - while Bill Clinton was getting sucked and swallowed and molesting children instead of serving in the office he was elected to serve in - every one of those fucking hijackers were in Florida taking flight training. 
EVERY FUCKING ONE OF THEM!


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 27, 2016)

bodecea said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yup, I made a JOKE...made light of what Hillary said...and your panties got gnarled up in a bunch. Hillary made the comment, and after all this time you are defensive about it. Let it go. Find the humor in it. Liberals have no sense of humor....primarily because, it seems, the jokes hit a little bit to close to home for them.

Or maybe you are just uptight and need to 'get some'...


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Why is it - everytime a fucking Democrap is in the White House - innocent Americans get killed.


'Buuuuuusssssshhhhh': 9/11/01...and not another successful terrorist attack on US soil afterwards.

Obama? 4 - 5, and the last one happened because his 'thorough vetting process' failed miserably, and HE / HIS administration gave the murdering terrorist a Visa....

(THAT little piece of REALITY is sure to rabidly piss off Libs and invoke their partisan wrath...   Wait for it.........)


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Try and walk into a privately owned home and see what happens.
> ...



And you will be detained if you TRY to walk into any secure area.   To claim otherwise is simply a bluff.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 27, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > So when they go home, who gets the dildos? Are they going to split them up equally so each guy can keep his favorite?
> ...




Not sure why I might want them, but I'm sure that bag was gobbled down the first night anyway.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 27, 2016)

Wry Catcher said:


> Don't be an ass.  They were armed, and they did engage in Brinkmanship, something obvious from their statements from day one.



You're the one who is arguing with lies, but I'm the ass?  

You are moving the goalpost yet further.  You said an armed protest at the start.  You're now trying to redefine your statements altogether, eliminating the "protest" completely.  You think you're sneaky, but in fact you're not.  The more you babble, the more you sound like an idiot.

There is nothing inherently uncivil about an armed protest.  This occupation has never been an armed protest.  It is a hostile takeover of federal property by militant terrorists.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> And I'll walk into any federal building that i own as well.



Own alot of government facilities, do ya?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be an ass.  They were armed, and they did engage in Brinkmanship, something obvious from their statements from day one.
> ...


who did they take it away from?  Did they move it?  I'm unclear how it becomes a take over if no one was in it?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > And I'll walk into any federal building that i own as well.
> ...


don't the tax payers own them all?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Why is it - everytime a fucking Democrap is in the White House - innocent Americans get killed.


*cough *cough   9/11 *cough *cough Iraq War *cough *cough Afghanistan *cough *cough Marine Barracks in Beirut *cough *cough


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > As opposed to say 9/11.
> ...


Where is your evidence that President Clinton molested children?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


   You got caught.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 27, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > We've all read the right wings feelings on such cases as when a little kid in Chicago or Cleveland is waiving around a toy gun, *you* say he had it coming when the cops shoot him.  Or a young black kid is running away with a knife or running away from a cop unarmed.  The cops blow them away.  And the right does not think black lives matter.  So this guy had a gun and he was breaking the law too.  He had it coming.  Just like young black men need to respect the law, so do right wing nutjobs.
> ...


My slam wasn't against cops.  It's you people who defend cops when they kill black people but the government is over reaching when they kill ranchers waiving guns.  

You are anti cops.  Who went and shot those people in Waco?  Those were cops.  Maybe they were FBI or CIA or State troopers or MP's or just regular deputy's.  I consider them all cops.  Officers of the law.  I always say respect the law and do what they say.  So when you go waiving your gun around and occupying federal property, you should be treated like any other terrorist.

Imagine a bunch of arab Americans doing that.  Or Mexican Americans protesting the fact that we stole Texas from them.  So they occupy the Texas State House with guns and have a standoff with the gringos?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

bodecea said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it - everytime a fucking Democrap is in the White House - innocent Americans get killed.
> ...


was that for Hillary for her vote to go to war?  hmmmm.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Why is it - everytime a fucking Democrap is in the White House - innocent Americans get killed.


You mean like 9-11?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


again, facts not in evidence.  anytime though bubba post up some of those fact thingys for us.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it - everytime a fucking Democrap is in the White House - innocent Americans get killed.
> ...


just curious, can you read?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 27, 2016)

The rallying cry for the next anti-gummint, it's our land not yurrin', we don't need no stinkin' baggges, we came unarmed last time not this time, weer startin' tha new revalushin' right here, rifle slung over yer shoulder, rootin' tootin'est right-wing whackamole and injun land grabbin' party, will be 'remember the Blue Tarp Revolution'. 

Jade Helm '17! This time, its personal! And we still need snacks. "Aaron didn't you pack the dingdongs like a told ya' to? Where are the cheesits? I put 4 boxes of cheesits in this duffel bag right before we left. And who brought rice cakes, no one will eat these. We have ten twelve packs of meisterbrau but one case of water. Jesus H do I have to do everything? And where are the blue tarps? We have to have blue tarps, lawd have mercy you people don't know how to throw a revalushin...


----------



## WildBillKelsoe (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should report these posts to the FBI.  This is the kind of shit they watch for.
> ...



They might as well take it now, in that case...lol


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 27, 2016)

jc456 said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Hey dumbfuck, they took it but our law enforcement agencies are going to take it back. What happens if they decide to use those guns they have is their responsibility. If they are all killed, it will be a sad outcome, but they brought it on themselves.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> The rallying cry for the next anti-gummint, it's our land not yurrin', we don't need no stinkin' baggges, we came unarmed last time not this time, weer startin' tha new revalushin' right here, rifle slung over yer shoulder, rootin' tootin'est right-wing whackamole and injun land grabbin' party, will be 'remember the Blue Tarp Revolution'.
> 
> Jade Helm '17! This time, its personal! And we still need snacks. "Aaron didn't you pack the dingdongs like a told ya' to? Where are the cheesits? I put 4 boxes of cheesits in this duffel bag right before we left. And who brought rice cakes, no one will eat these. We have ten twelve packs of meisterbrau but one case of water. Jesus H do I have to do everything? And where are the blue tarps? We have to have blue tarps, lawd have mercy you people don't know how to throw a revalushin...



Laughing! Its like some half assed Star Trek Movie. 

Jade Helm '17: The Search for Snacks.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 27, 2016)

News reports say that the guy that was killed jumped from his car after it hit s snow bank and started shooting at the FBI and officers.  He was killed.  There is a video that corroborates the account of the FBI.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 27, 2016)

Skylar said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > The rallying cry for the next anti-gummint, it's our land not yurrin', we don't need no stinkin' baggges, we came unarmed last time not this time, weer startin' tha new revalushin' right here, rifle slung over yer shoulder, rootin' tootin'est right-wing whackamole and injun land grabbin' party, will be 'remember the Blue Tarp Revolution'.
> ...



'The Search for Snacks, hilarious. I mean these people write their own SNL skits.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 27, 2016)

Janet Reno is alive and well and living in Obama.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> News reports say that the guy that was killed jumped from his car after it hit s snow bank and started shooting at the FBI and officers.  He was killed.  There is a video that corroborates the account of the FBI.



Impossible. That would mean that the militia types are lying sacks of shit.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


so I don't get it.  A black kid threatens an innocent store owner, steals from him, smacks him, in Ferguson, MO, later smacks around a cop and takes his weapon and he's a victim and these folks are bad old guys who are bunked up in an empty building and that infuriates you.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 27, 2016)

Eyewitnesses knock down conspiracy theories about LaVoy Finicum dying with his hands up


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 27, 2016)

Skylar said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > News reports say that the guy that was killed jumped from his car after it hit s snow bank and started shooting at the FBI and officers.  He was killed.  There is a video that corroborates the account of the FBI.
> ...



That is exactly what they are!


----------



## hangover (Jan 27, 2016)

The militia in Oregon is no different than ISIS. They are armed terrorists trying to overthrow the government. They all belong in GITMO for life, or shot for treason.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

hangover said:


> The militia in Oregon is no different than ISIS. They are armed terrorists trying to overthrow the government. They all belong in GITMO for life, or shot for treason.



In the defense of the Oregon Cosplayers, ISIS generally asks for fewer snacks.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 27, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be an ass.  They were armed, and they did engage in Brinkmanship, something obvious from their statements from day one.
> ...




There is nothing civil about an ad hominem post, we can disagree but name calling is far and beyond civil discourse too.  You are obviously free to claim I intentionally "moved the goal posts", but that was not my intent; as I posted it seemed self evident that people with guns using fighting words does equate to a civil protest.

You are free to parse my words as you see fit, but don't pretend to know what you cannot know, and thus take license to play semantic games by defining a hostile takeover as unlike an armed protest.

They were protesting, and they were armed.  Any effort to redefine that statement as anything else is, in my not humble opinion, absurd.

My neighbor walks over to me and says he would prefer I not play Frisbee on the court we both live on with my dog;

or

My neighbor walks over to me with a rifle slung over his shoulder and tells me I'm not to play Frisbee on the Court with my dog.

The first is civil, the second is not.  It's really that simple.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 27, 2016)

“He was not on his knees, none of that,” McConnell said. “He was none of that nonsense. You know, that was a miscommunication on somebody else’s part. But he went after them. He charged them. You know, LaVoy was very passionate about what he was doing up here.”

Finicum claimed early on during the occupation that he was willing to die for his interpretation of the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

Wry Catcher said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I think a better analogy would be a neighbor coming into your house, insisting that its his now, having his friends start rifling through your shit, take your truck, and then showing you his gun and telling you he's ready to 'defend' himself.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> “He was not on his knees, none of that,” McConnell said. “He was none of that nonsense. You know, that was a miscommunication on somebody else’s part. But he went after them. He charged them. You know, LaVoy was very passionate about what he was doing up here.”
> 
> Finicum claimed early on during the occupation that he was willing to die for his interpretation of the U.S. Constitution.



By 'miscommunication', I think they mean "What? They have a fucking video?! Oh, well then all that shit we made up, forget it. Okay?'


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Eyewitnesses knock down conspiracy theories about LaVoy Finicum dying with his hands up


eyewitnesses that really weren't eyewitnesses.  Talk about SNL skits.

For you younger folk an eyewitness does not use words like ...I heard from so and so... That isn't eyewitness language.  eyewitness language would be something more like....I saw that so and so jumped and did this and that...

And no where do any of the folks interviewed say they heard the dude was shooting.  none of them.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


they are?  You know this how?

ohhhhhh, I got it, you hate them so they have to be.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

Skylar said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > “He was not on his knees, none of that,” McConnell said. “He was none of that nonsense. You know, that was a miscommunication on somebody else’s part. But he went after them. He charged them. You know, LaVoy was very passionate about what he was doing up here.”
> ...


no video , that is a lie.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> “He was not on his knees, none of that,” McConnell said. “He was none of that nonsense. You know, that was a miscommunication on somebody else’s part. But he went after them. He charged them. You know, LaVoy was very passionate about what he was doing up here.”
> 
> Finicum claimed early on during the occupation that he was willing to die for his interpretation of the U.S. Constitution.


it wasn't eyewitnessed by the guy you're quoting.  It's hear say shit.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 27, 2016)

Wry Catcher said:


> There is nothing civil about an ad hominem post, we can disagree but name calling is far and beyond civil discourse too.



You mean like how you called me an "ass" just because I disagreed with you?


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 27, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



HE CHARGED THE OFFICERS!  You think he left his  rifle in the car?  The video is on Facebook somewhere.  I have noT found it.  LIAR!


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


I have no fkn idea and neither did the non eyewitness.

The dude was driving and he jumped out of the car according to someone, not the guy being interviewed, but someone.  Let's see he left the car in gear and made sure he got back in the car after jumping out to get a rifle that no one said was in the vehicle.


----------



## LastProphet (Jan 27, 2016)

Reminder of Last Prophet's words days after the theater started:
*Staged Militia take over Federal Building will end with FAKE blood*
Same as Waco 1993 and Bundy Ranch standoff: staged with actors.
Leaders of these militias = leaders of BlackLivesMatter = actors in the illuminaz payroll.
"AMMOn Bundy" - as always illuminati mock the audience with the names for the script roles

*Main agendas of the psy-op*
1. Same as fake shootings: ongoing "disarm citizens" before genocide in malls, the manhunt for blacks and muslims first, followed by jews and christians,
2. Ongoing confiscation of private property.

*BASICS*
Ongoing covert genocide in the US, EU and the rest of Europe, Canada and Australia. It ranges
- from elderly and ill in homes and hospitals (35 million in this millenium alone in the IV Reich)
- to  homeless and since Sep 2015 refugees "relocated" to extermination camps:
Global Genocide Illuminati agenda: Trains to extermination camps as orderly relocations AGAIN in Europe ,now it starts with refugees not with jews

Fake rebels to fake protest leaders: suppress protest is one of the general agendas.
2014: ISIS classic, the beheadings, either fake (western hostages) or real (christians) are staged in orange jumpsuits.
But make no mistake:The real color of the first version of ISIS is visible in its black flag.
ISIS reduced: Black Bloc's armed version, one decade later:
Protest Suppression Techniques, by the Illuminati: ISIS reduced: Black Bloc's armed version, one decade later

Confiscation agenda in the "free world"- UNPRECEDENTED GENERALIZED seizure of private assets
2012: WHY illuminati MUST confiscate NOW - has Updated list of ongoing Confiscation Milestones until March 2014
Confiscation stage before BIG BANG: WHY illuminati MUST NOW confiscate.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 27, 2016)

jc456 said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...



It's cute how deliberately obtuse you are.  You try so hard.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


and I'm WINNING thank you very much!!!


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

-
-
-
-
-
-


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 27, 2016)

LastProphet said:


> Reminder of Last Prophet's words days after the theater started:
> *Staged Militia take over Federal Building will end with FAKE blood*
> Same as Waco 1993 and Bundy Ranch standoff: staged with actors.
> Leaders of these militias = leaders of BlackLivesMatter = actors in the illuminaz payroll.
> ...



Another nutcase...


jc456 said:


> -
> -
> -
> -
> ...





jc456 said:


> -
> -
> -
> -
> ...



You are a joke.  Everyone is laughing at you...


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> More from the Obama "regime," stomping on our civil rights.
> And of course - the Libbertoid brownshirts are elated.
> Seig Heil motherfuckers....


Thanks for taking time out of your busy day of masturbating to post this brain food for us all.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 27, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Front..... back, what does it matter? Police shoot UNARMED kids quite frequently in certain neighborhoods from all kinds of positions.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 27, 2016)

jc456 said:


> and I'm WINNING thank you very much!!!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 27, 2016)

RandallFlagg said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > So to graze some cattle Bundy got another human being killed. And that is just so far.
> ...


And "CORNservatives do the same thing. When the cops kill unarmed people who are trying only to pull their pants up, they say that person was reaching for his waistband that justifies killing him/her and you give them a standing ovation. But when police shoot and kill a ARMED criminal wearing a cowboy hat who threatens them...OHHH...FOUL.... Ohhhhhh!


----------



## J.E.D (Jan 27, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Well, prison will probably be warmer, and the snacks will be better.
> ...


In prison, they're called broomsticks, fists and shanks


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 27, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


>


Who, HIM???? You do know who that IS don't you?That is a Flint Michigan resident .
can you blame him for not bathing for a while?


----------



## Jeddahite (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank goodness those Bundy thugs and vandals are out of my park. How dare they think it belongs to them, alone?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

Hands up or charging? Conflicting reports on shooting of Oregon militia spokesman

Feds have murdered and martyred another Patriot. 
Gordon Kahl and Robert Mathews in the 1980's
Samuel and Vicky Weaver and the Waco Family in the 1990's
Robert Lavoy Finicum-2016

RIP patriots!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 27, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Yeah if blacks did this they would've been smashed right? Except.....blacks burned and looted Baltimore and Ferguson and the police basically stood back and watched.
> 
> Yeah....spare us the crybaby act. Yall burn loot and riot and get....what was the phrase...."space to destroy"?


Whites have done the same thing to Black neighborhoods in the past..only worse!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Hands up or charging? Conflicting reports on shooting of Oregon militia spokesman
> 
> Feds have murdered and martyred another Patriot.
> Gordon Kahl and Robert Mathews in the 1980's
> ...


One man's patriot is another man's terrorist!


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Hands up or charging? Conflicting reports on shooting of Oregon militia spokesman
> ...


Your opinion is about as useless as the governments. So.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

SHOCKING Eyewitness Account of LaVoy Finicum’s Murder by Federal Agents [VIDEO]

eyewitness testimony


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 27, 2016)

WildBillKelsoe said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


If large groups of ARMED blacks occupied federal lands or buildings without  a permit for ANY reason, I think the end results would be the same or worse than the fate of the Bundy boyz gang.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 27, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing civil about an ad hominem post, we can disagree but name calling is far and beyond civil discourse too.
> ...



To be honest I said, "don't be an ass", for in my opinion your post was something an ass would do.

I did not call you stupid, a moron or an idiot, the usual sort of commentary I get from - and I'm not suggesting you are one - the fools on the right. 

Usually I agree with your reasoning, on this thread we have a different view, and your response to my characterization was both hostile and uncalled for.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


The ISIS operatives in your neighborhood don't think so. They love their "patriots" too!


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Wait for the facts


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 27, 2016)

*Brent Weisberg Verified account * ‏@*BrentKOIN* 
FBI, OSP have initiated 'a containment' of the Malheur National Wildlife Refuge. http://koin.com/2016/01/26/malheur-militia-law-enforcement-01262016/… #*KOIN6News*


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 27, 2016)

Wry Catcher said:


> To be honest I said, "don't be an ass", for in my opinion your post was something an ass would do.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 27, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Michael Brown isn't a victim.  We just wonder why the cops don't shoot whites with guns as fast as blacks who are unarmed.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


They do but they don't make the news because it doesn't outrage whites as much as blacks because we realize do something stupid you might get shot for it. Blacks coddle criminals.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Why is that important?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Hands up or charging? Conflicting reports on shooting of Oregon militia spokesman
> 
> Feds have murdered and martyred another Patriot.
> Gordon Kahl and Robert Mathews in the 1980's
> ...


I bet you feel somehow inadequate and a failure for not being there with your brothers-in-arms, right?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

So funny thing, the FBI gave an update today and they are still saying that the dude was shot and killed with his hands in the air.  ooops, does someone have bad information in here?  Maybeeeeeee..

And oh, still no video of the killing.  so whoever on here said that, LOL you are a liar.

Oh and for setting the facts straight, the militia never said they'd fire on FBI or anyone first.  They also said they never pointed their guns at anyone and the abc news clip stated it was peaceful.  So,  what do you supposed is behind all of this?  Uranium?  hmmmmm anyone hear about this?  Ooops did ole jc let that slip out?  hahahahahaahhahaha It was peaceful and then badda boom, this?  Isn't also funny the white dude was killed at a traffic stop.  just like them old black folk.

link from abc..
Armed Militants Still Occupying Wildlife Refuge, FBI Says


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> SHOCKING Eyewitness Account of LaVoy Finicum’s Murder by Federal Agents [VIDEO]
> 
> eyewitness testimony


Where is this "shocking video"?   All I get is a fancy schmancy front page with the heading "Shocking Eyewitness Account..."  no video at all.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

jc456 said:


> So funny thing, the FBI gave an update today and they are still saying that the dude was shot and killed with his hands in the air.  ooops, does someone have bad information in here?  Maybeeeeeee..
> 
> And oh, still no video of the killing.  so whoever on here said that, LOL you are a liar.
> 
> Oh and for setting the facts straight, the militia never said they'd fire on FBI or anyone first.  They also said they never pointed their guns at anyone and the abc news clip stated it was peaceful.  So,  what do you supposed is behind all of this?  Uranium?  hmmmmm anyone hear about this?  Ooops did ole jc let that slip out?  hahahahahaahhahaha It was peaceful and then badda boom, this?  Isn't also funny the white dude was killed at a traffic stop.  just like them old black folk.


Where is this update?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 27, 2016)

bodecea said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > So funny thing, the FBI gave an update today and they are still saying that the dude was shot and killed with his hands in the air.  ooops, does someone have bad information in here?  Maybeeeeeee..
> ...


here go to this link...it's abc

Armed Militants Still Occupying Wildlife Refuge, FBI Says


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

jc456 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Thanks...can't hear video, just write up....I assume it's in the video only where they say "the dude was shot and killed with his hands in the air"?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 27, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


That is horse shit.

Cops will shoot anyone that presents the image of threatening them.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 27, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Hands up or charging? Conflicting reports on shooting of Oregon militia spokesman
> ...


No, Odium is being a provocateur, and not more than that.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 27, 2016)

bodecea said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


It is at about 1:20 and that the mans hands were in the air is a claim by the militia, and how reliable that is is anyone guess. They have an obvious vested interest in making the feds look as bad as possible.

These morons have hurt their cause like the Black Lies matter movement does when it interrupts peoples daily lives to be a pain in everyone's ass. These lunatics have disrupted the local business and made the whole town feel  under seige.

Bundy needs to spend the rest of his life in prison for being the leader of an incident that got innocent people killed.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I think we can pretty much guarantee there's gonna be a lot of dash cam, body cam, etc. video of this.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 27, 2016)

Patriots chose the wrong hill to defend. Be patient grasshoppers, as there will be many, many more hills to defend, soon.


----------



## Dana7360 (Jan 27, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...





How is it possible for the feds to want that land for a long time if the feds already own that land?

Ever hear of a president by the name of Theodore Roosevelt? He was a republican president at the beginning of the 20th century. 

He's the guy who had the federal government BUY that land and had it turned into a national refuge for birds.

Do you know when that happened? In 1908. Over ONE HUNDRED years ago.

So the feds have owned that land for over 100 years and you believe they've wanted it for a long time?

Seriously here, who is feeding you those lies or do you make them up by yourself?


----------



## Dana7360 (Jan 27, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING NOW: Harney District Hospital in Burns, Ore., on lockdown following reports of shots fired between Militia and Feds; nearby highways closed
> ...






I find it highly partisan of you to bring politics into it and only democratic politicians.

You do know that Ruby Ridge happened in 1992 don't you? The president at the time was bush the first. His attorney general was wiliam barr.

They are republicans so I guess partisans don't want to bring that fact up.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 27, 2016)

Dana7360 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



I'm aware that Ruby Ridge was 1992. I wasn't being partisan, which is illustrated by my mentioning Ruby Ridge.


----------



## EriktheRed (Jan 27, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Damn, he must have stood to close to a horse when his cell phone alarm went off...



Apparently, he was hit by a car as a kid and it damaged nerves in his face.


----------



## Agit8r (Jan 27, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > It's too bad that they had to kill one.  Would be better without any chance of martyrdom.
> ...



Yes. I'm sure they want to martyr anyone either.


----------



## Disir (Jan 27, 2016)

Debra K said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



They feel they are victims of government tyranny. 
Imbalance of Federal Land Ownership Sheds Light on Oregon Militia | Big Think
Armed men, led by Bundy brothers, take over federal building in rural Oregon

I am not asking you to support what they are saying.  I'm simply stating that choosing to ignore it is simply going to amplify it.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 27, 2016)

Black folks feel like they are victims of racist tyranny ....which is denied by whites whining of "Government tyranny"....Government tyranny is when a 12 year old boy is gunned down in a park by Police and the* Prosecutor says "its all good"*


----------



## EriktheRed (Jan 27, 2016)

Ammon Bundy, one of the Oregon standoff leaders arrested Tuesday night, asked for the remaining self-styled militiamen to stand down and return home in a statement read by his attorney.
Mike Arnold delivered the statement, in which Bundy instructed everyone to go home and said that "this fight is ours for now in the courts." The FBI had already instructed those who were still occupying the land on Wednesday to leave.

Ammon Bundy Asks Remaining Militiamen In Oregon To Go Home


----------



## Disir (Jan 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



And that's ok.  Here's the deal.  If you, and that is a general you,  cannot figure out what they are saying or what they want then it is simply going to feed into it. It is..........like justifying their anger. I'm not asking you to think it's right. I'm not asking you to agree with it.  In fact, I'm not really asking you, personally, to do anything.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2016)

Disir said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


No one is ignoring  it.  The protesters are pissed they are not getting their way.  Tough.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 27, 2016)

I'd ask which of our Bundy-fan posters this guy is, if we weren't already well aware that none of our Bundy-fans here would ever get off of their asses. It's from the livestream that the little tech geek traitor with the goatee set up. The highlights are the crazy dude screaming that all militia and military and law enforcement need to drive over and help them, and shoot anyone who tries to stop them, and that they're traitors if they don't show up.

Bundy fans, be proud. He's the face of your movement now.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2016)

The news reported the remaining protesters will not be arrested if they leave.


----------



## Disir (Jan 27, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Debra K said:
> ...



Two guys do time and are released.  Judge says, "Whoops! Bring them boys back in." and you cannot fathom how screwed over they feel?

You thinking they should trust the system?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2016)

Disir said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


So the remedy is to grab federal property that does not belong to them?  The remedy is to go to court.


----------



## Disir (Jan 27, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Two of them did that. Why would they trust a system where they felt they were jacked? 

I'm not asking you to agree with what they did.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 27, 2016)

Reports are a bunch of ex-Green Berets are coming to the militias aid.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 27, 2016)

Disir said:


> Two of them did that. Why would they trust a system where they felt they were jacked?
> 
> I'm not asking you to agree with what they did.


Should Blacks trust the system that guns a 12 year old black kid in the park and the prosecutor says "its all good"...,


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 27, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Reports are a bunch of ex-Green Berets are coming to the militias aid.


The US government needs to surrender then ...we have no choice ....


----------



## Disir (Jan 27, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Two of them did that. Why would they trust a system where they felt they were jacked?
> ...



You might get someone to play with you.  I will not.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Reports are a bunch of ex-Green Berets are coming to the militias aid.


And a bunch of Seals are reinforcing the feds.  Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Disir (Jan 27, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Two of them did that. Why would they trust a system where they felt they were jacked?
> ...



You might get someone to play with you. I will not.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 27, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Reports are a bunch of ex-Green Berets are coming to the militias aid.
> ...


Are you saying the Berets training is not equal to the Seals?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 27, 2016)

Disir said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


*Note To Media: The Heavily Armed, Law-Breaking Oregon Militants Aren’t ‘Protesters’*

*




*


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 27, 2016)

Looks like this is gearing up to be like the Alamo.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 27, 2016)

*You never saw MLK with a weapon slung on his shoulder or sitting on his hip...........*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 27, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Looks like this is gearing up to be like the Alamo.


Yeah a tourist attraction but  for Bird watchers ...correct


----------



## Disir (Jan 27, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



I'm sorry. I thought this was an adult conversation.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 27, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> They have actually had stewardship over the land since 1908....



Really?  All 187,757 acres since 1908? Pull your head out.  It started much, much smaller.



> The refuge* now* encompasses 187,757 acres



Link: About the Refuge - Malheur - U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service


----------



## Liminal (Jan 27, 2016)

I hope the Bundy boys enjoy their time in federal prison.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 27, 2016)

Chuck Norris is showing up too!

It's like that time that a million truckers were going to bring DC to a standstill, and millions of patriots would force Obama to leave! You liberals laughed, and how'd that turn out?

(Oh, that's right. Nobody showed up.)


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 27, 2016)

Liminal said:


> I hope the Bundy boys enjoy their time in federal prison.


They will like being tucked in...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 27, 2016)

mamooth said:


> Chuck Norris is showing up too!
> 
> It's like that time that a million truckers were going to bring DC to a standstill, and millions of patriots would force Obama to leave! You liberals laughed, and how'd that turn out?
> 
> (Oh, that's right. Nobody showed up.)


You evidently didn't see this liberal laughing...


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 27, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> The US Government is not the Crown of England...its what the Founding Fathers Created.....



But they also tried to put into place checks to keep the .gov from being just like the Crown.  TRIED, and I think it has finally failed.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (Jan 27, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > More from the Obama "regime," stomping on our civil rights.
> ...



Thanks
Do I need to dumb it down more for you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 27, 2016)

Coyote said:


> <snip>That land had been *legally* purchased by the US Government ages ago.



Yes, maybe so, but I know it was not nearly as simple as that.  There were many many other "legal" means to, what shall I say, "influence" the sales.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 27, 2016)

bodecea said:


> But but but Odius's sources say it was someone else.....



Where did Odium say this?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 27, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > The US Government is not the Crown of England...its what the Founding Fathers Created.....
> ...


It cant have failed yet because we have not exhausted all options yet.

There is still an Article V Convention.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 27, 2016)

jc456 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You don't see the problem when cops shoot blacks running away unarmed but hold their fire when confronted with an armed militia? They should have been drone striked and their property confiscated to teach other rabble rousers a lesson.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Thanks
> Do I need to dumb it down more for you?


Obviously you do.  

And then spoon feed it to him too.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

They're nothing but welfare queens. Tax payers already pay 93% of their grazing fees. Now the bums want all of for free. 

And Finicum, who got $115K a year for his slave laborer kids said he would die rather than obey the law. He got what he wanted. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

Agit8r said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...



Of course not. If they just wanted these folks dead, they could have stormed the buildings weeks ago. The method of their apprehending these suspects -away from the Refuge, away from the Town, away from as much of the Militia's weapontry as possible, away from the children the militia was using as human shields- demonstrates an attempt to prevent the loss of human life.

But you can't always save someone who has sworn never to be taken alive.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> They're nothing but welfare queens. Tax payers already pay 93% of their grazing fees. Now the bums want all of for free.
> 
> And Finicum, who got $115K a year for his slave laborer kids said he would die rather than obey the law. He got what he wanted.
> 
> ...



Yup. Lavoy traded a concrete box for a wooden one.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 27, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Help
> ...



It worked for me, but went to the end of the video.  In any event, the story in it has been clarified by the young woman who was there.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

EriktheRed said:


> Ammon Bundy, one of the Oregon standoff leaders arrested Tuesday night, asked for the remaining self-styled militiamen to stand down and return home in a statement read by his attorney.
> Mike Arnold delivered the statement, in which Bundy instructed everyone to go home and said that "this fight is ours for now in the courts." The FBI had already instructed those who were still occupying the land on Wednesday to leave.
> 
> Ammon Bundy Asks Remaining Militiamen In Oregon To Go Home





> We will have more to say later but right now I am asking the federal government to allow the people at the refuge to go home without being prosecuted.
> 
> Ammon Bundy Asks Remaining Militiamen In Oregon To Go Home



Yeah, that's not gonna happen. Ammon may want to ask his attorney what 'accomplice' and 'co-conspirator' mean.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> More from the Obama "regime," stomping on our civil rights.
> And of course - the Libbertoid brownshirts are elated.
> Seig Heil motherfuckers....




Oh quit whining. Obama didn't pass the laws these bums broke. Just like he didn't pass the tax laws you brag about breaking. 

You're just another welfare queen and real Americans support you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Aw gee, where do people like you come from? You just didn't understand the question or you are just an idiot.
Pay attention. 

1. Armed White guy gets shot by cops= no outrage from White  folks, except idiots like you.
2. Armed Black guy gets shot by cops= no outrage from Blacks
3. Unarmed White guy gets shot by cops on rare occasion= moderate response by Whites because it happens infrequently.
4. Unarmed Black male/females frequently get shot by cops-= outrage by Blacks  and rightly so.

Do you get it now, idiot?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

Skylar said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > Ammon Bundy, one of the Oregon standoff leaders arrested Tuesday night, asked for the remaining self-styled militiamen to stand down and return home in a statement read by his attorney.
> ...




I saw where the Feds said they could leave. Amazing. They break federal laws, steal private and public property, threaten to kill people and more- but the Feds say they can just toddle on home. 

Oh well, they're probably running low on pork rinds and beer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 27, 2016)

jc456 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Because it makes Back parents afraid to let their sons even go to the store to buy skittles and tea. White parents don't have to worry about that.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 27, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I think they want to be more outraged but realize the hypocrisy.

And that's the point. Abusive trigger happy cops are OK till they shoot someone you care about.

Remember how mad they were about Waco? Those same people were not champions of civil rights.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 27, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


>


I think someone needs to send you a bag of dicks next time you complain and/or protest something.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 27, 2016)

bodecea said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Aw..another one of those "Hands up, don't shoot" affairs, hunh?


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 27, 2016)

Skylar said:


> <snip> Shots fired at law enforcement officers,<snip>



Prove this.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


Go for it...tho it takes effort.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 27, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > <snip> Shots fired at law enforcement officers,<snip>
> ...


Libtards dont have to prove anything to anyone; that they believe a thing should be proof enough for everyone.

/sarc


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 27, 2016)

Skylar said:


> With shots fired, I'd say that's quite likely. You try and kill law enforcement officers conducting a lawful probable cause arrest.......daylight isn't something you're likely to worry about for a very long time.



Again, prove who fired first.  We already have good evidence on who fired first, but here you are (were last night) just assuming who fired first without anything to back you up spewing your BS.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



Oh, they may allow them to leave the refuge. But as the arrest in Arizona demonstrates, leaving the Refuge doesn't mean you've left behind legal consequences.



> Jon Ritzheimer, 32, a key militant leader, surrendered to police in Arizona on the conspiracy charge. He gained national fame for complaining on a video about the delivery of sex toys to the refuge in response to the occupiers' plea for supplies
> 
> Oregon standoff spokesman Robert 'LaVoy' Finicum killed, Bundys in custody after shooting near Burns


Alas, they probably have far less lube where Jon is at now.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 27, 2016)

bodecea said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


The Feds and the establishment of both parties are making it a hell of a lot easier in terms of ginning up support for one.

Right now more than the required number of states have already called for said convention, but for different reasons. This raises a question whether  such a convention has to be called for the same reason to be valid or not.

Speaker Boehner was sure to punt that issue down the road before he resigned.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > With shots fired, I'd say that's quite likely. You try and kill law enforcement officers conducting a lawful probable cause arrest.......daylight isn't something you're likely to worry about for a very long time.
> ...



Who 'fired first'? I don't think you get how the law works. There's no scenario where firing on a cop serving a lawful probable cause warrant for arrest isn't a crime.

And where did I indicate that they 'fired first' in my post? You were saying about 'assumptions'?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 27, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Imagine if Waco were a cult of blacks. Do you think these people would feel the same?

In fact I think i saw a documentary about the watts riots or black panthers were in a burning building and some think the police shot anyone that came out. Only one young black child escaped. Where was conservative Americas outrage. Such hypocrites


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

Just read that these domestic terrorists haves vowed to kill FBI agents in a "bloodbath". Bums need to get jobs and stop sucking on the gubt teat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Reports are a bunch of ex-Green Berets are coming to the militias aid.


Good, they will be promptly met by Active duty Green Berets and Navy Seals. On Federal property  the Posse Comitatus Act  doesn't apply!


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 27, 2016)

Debra K said:


> <snip> why can't they petition their elected officials and seek the changes they desire <snip>



Have you ever written your elected official(s)?  Have you ever been to even a city council meeting?

My life's experience when I have done so to object to what they want to do is for them to tell me (paraphrased), we know better than you and we're going to do it anyway.


----------



## idb (Jan 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I blame their soft approach to old man Bundy and his thugs.
It only encouraged them to try again.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Just read that these domestic terrorists haves vowed to kill FBI agents in a "bloodbath". Bums need to get jobs and stop sucking on the gubt teat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All it would take is the appearance of one of those old Green Dragon helicopters  with mini guns.  All the gunner would have to do is shoot and destroy  an empty outhouse nearby and the siege would be over....no more occupiers in sight... 4x4 dust trails leading out of town would be the only thing left to briefly remind anyone they had been there at all ..


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 27, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Then write your legislators, <snip>



Please tell me how that works out for you.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 27, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Then write your legislators, <snip>
> ...



Are you advocating for people to abandon the democratic process in favor of anarchy?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



That's the sovereign citizen movement in a nutshell.  If any individual doesn't like how government is going, they can pick up a gun and make up the law as the go along.

Though an avowed Sovereign Citizen would actually make that argument. Rather than merely allude to it.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 27, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Recon seems to be of the idea that any resistance to, argument with, and opposition to anything the government wants to do is 'criminal'. 'You must assimilate'!
> 
> A rancher grazes his cows on public lands that his family has used for approx. 100 years. One day a politician comes across a business opportunity that will make him - a millionaire already - a lot of money. The catch is, however, the opportunity involves using those very same public lands for personal gain the rancher has his cattle on and required driving the rancher off the land. Pressure is applied to affect this...but the rancher refuses to go. So, the Bureau of Land Management, which to everyone's surprise has been militarized, rolls in to drive the rancher off the land so the millionaire liberal politician can use public lands for personal gain. Bureau of land management SNIPERS target the heads of the rancher's wife and children. They steal almost 100 head of his cows and butchers them.... Liberals think this is totally acceptable... Some Americans disagree and show up with legal weapons to defend the rancher and his family. Liberals scream about how dangerous the militia - that shows up to protect the rancher, his wife, and kids from government snipers and cow thieves - is.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, but you know it is much much more subtle than all that.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 27, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> <snip> Half a million government loan *which we, the taxpayers, will never see paid back*.



I asked you and everyone else who posted this claim in the other thread to PROVE THIS.

You have yet to do so.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> [QUOTE="Old Rocks, post: 13363473, member: 13758"<snip> Half a million government loan *which we, the taxpayers, will never see paid back*.



I asked you and everyone else who posted this claim in the other thread to PROVE THIS.

You have yet to do so.[/QUOTE]

Do you have a damn thing to add to this conversation beyond demanding that everyone 'prove' statements?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

I am reading through the comments A LOT of people are headed that way tomorrow...they Feds have blocked the roads and arrested a journalist not toeing the government propaganda line.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 27, 2016)

Skylar said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Hmm, why don't you re-read what you posted, let me single it out for you since you seem to have a rectal cranial insertion problem:



> With shots fired, I'd say that's quite likely. You try and kill law enforcement officers<snip>



This is clearly an implication on your part to say that the shots fired were first fired to "try and kill law enforcement officers", i.e. by those who had been stopped.  And by the way, you might want to research a probable cause stop/arrest as it has nothing to do with a warrant.

Your ignoramus is showing.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

Eyewitness Says Feds Ambushed Bundys, 100 Shots Fired at Passengers, Lavoy Finicum Killed With 'Hands Up'


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 27, 2016)

bodecea said:


> We should send snacks.



And we should send you the bag of dicks with, no sans lube.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 27, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> <snip>So then Chinese, Japanese, and Saudi's buy it, <snip>



Oh crap, here goes old socks again with his admittedly unsubstantiated claims . . .


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Yawning.....so, nothing on them firing first? I didn't think so. You demanded that I prove your *assumption*. An assumption that is unfounded and irrelevant. As it doesn't matter who 'fired first'. As there's no scenario where shooting at a cop isn't a crime.

So I ask again, do you have anything to add to this conversation beyond random demands that people 'prove' statements?



> > With shots fired, I'd say that's quite likely. You try and kill law enforcement officers<snip>
> 
> 
> 
> This is clearly an implication on your part to say that the shots fired were first fired to "try and kill law enforcement officers", i.e. by those who had been stopped.


It implies that they tried to shoot police officers. All the 'fired first' nonsense is just projecting your assumptions. I've never made this claim nor insinuated it.
As my standard is 'shots fired'. Not 'who fired first'. The latter is you citing yourself. 

I've argued, consistently, that there's no scenario where firing on a cop who is arresting someone on a lawful probable cause warrant isn't a crime.

Anymore of your assumptions you want to demand I prove?



> And by the way, you might want to research a probable cause stop/arrest as it has nothing to do with a warrant.
> 
> Your ignoramus is showing.



Says the guy who is babbling about 'who fired first' in a conversation of prison sentences for shooting at cops. It doesn't matter who shot first. If you shoot at a cop and they catch you, you're going away for a while.

Oh, and speaking of 'ignororamus',  probable cause is a legal standard for the issuance of warrants.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 27, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Do you have a damn thing to add to this conversation beyond demanding that everyone 'prove' statements?



You are funny.  Yes, but not only yes but FUCKING HELL YES, bitch.  If you have a claim to make about this situation, back it up with fucking facts, otherwise get the fuck out.

REALLY? You really ask that?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > <snip> Half a million government loan *which we, the taxpayers, will never see paid back*.
> ...




I posted proof in an earlier thread but welfare ranching is a fact. We tax payers already pay 93% of their grazing fees and they have refused to pay the rest. They're welfare queens sucking on the govt test. They need to get jobs and earn their own living. 

And even if that were not an issue, they continue to commit federal crimes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a damn thing to add to this conversation beyond demanding that everyone 'prove' statements?
> ...


 You just blinked, buddy. I caught you projecting your unfounded and irrelevant assumptions onto me, demanding I prove claims I_'ve never made nor implied. _And when I held you to the standard of my *actual* claims....

.......you start to cursing and throwing a little tantrum.

Clearly you have nothing to add to this conversation but demands people 'prove' statements. A standard that you've both failed to meet, and failed to apply to yourself. 

I'll stand behind what I've actually said, thank you. Not whatever petulant tantrums you want to throw and then project upon me.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> View attachment 61373
> 
> I am reading through the comments A LOT of people are headed that way tomorrow...they Feds have blocked the roads and arrested a journalist not toeing the government propaganda line.


This is a lie.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> they Feds have blocked the roads and arrested a journalist not toeing the government propaganda line.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jan 27, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > they Feds have blocked the roads and arrested a journalist not toeing the government propaganda line.



I believe he's referring to Pete Santilli - a nutball AM radio guy who's been hanging out helping them "occupy" the bird reserve.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Yep he is a "nutball" because he sheds light on the REAL news not the propaganda from the MSM.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

Pete Santilli, self-styled journalist and militants supporter, among those arrested by FBI

They are charging EVERYONE with the same charge. AKA silencing the truth tellers. Not going to work. Obviously one of the eye witnesses managed to tell the world the truth about the "shoot out" before getting taken into custody.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Pete Santilli, self-styled journalist and militants supporter, among those arrested by FBI
> 
> They are charging EVERYONE with the same charge. AKA silencing the truth tellers. Not going to work. Obviously one of the eye witnesses managed to tell the world the truth about the "shoot out" before getting taken into custody.




No one has silenced them. They've been able to say anything they want for a couple of months. 

What they chose to say was they want a free ride and snacks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jillian (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



i think you should go stamp your feet some more. 

the government listens when you vote and others agree. the government DOESN'T listen to people with extremist views that don't reflect the mainstream. why would it?

if you have a problem with that, you should probably go live someplace where people think more like you do. maybe russia?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

jillian said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Tell me again the story of our founding fathers VOTING our independence from England...


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 27, 2016)

jillian said:


> i think you should go stamp your feet some more.



Better yet, why not just pick up a rifle and invade a federal facility in the middle of the night, and claim it as your new home?  That's the way protesting is down nowadays, apparently.


----------



## jillian (Jan 27, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > i think you should go stamp your feet some more.
> ...



can you imagine if those were black people pointing guns at federal officers? the little loser would be in meltdown.

loons.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Tell us again about how the founders treated Shays again? If your argument had merit, they must have embraced him as a fellow revolutionary, right? 

Or did they stomp on his neck with both feet, with Washington personally leading the army that put his insurrection down?

Which was it again?


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Tell me again the story of our founding fathers VOTING our independence from England...



Second Continental Congress - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 27, 2016)

jillian said:


> can you imagine if those were black people pointing guns at federal officers? the little loser would be in meltdown.
> 
> loons.



Let's not engage in fairy tales.  Black people don't point guns at federal officers.  Black people are shot dead if they approach within 15 meters of a firearm that is in visible range of a law enforcement officer.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

Cruz and Rubio Side With BLM Over Land Grab In Oregon.

Cruz and Rubio side with fed gov in stealing land.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Cruz and Rubio Side With BLM Over Land Grab In Oregon.
> 
> Cruz and Rubio side with fed gov in stealing land.



And by 'stealing' you mean land the federal government has lawfully held for over a century?


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Eyewitness Says Feds Ambushed Bundys, 100 Shots Fired at Passengers, Lavoy Finicum Killed With 'Hands Up'



Yeah right..... The witness Victoria is part of the group. What kind of credibility is that? 100 shots? then we should see more dead bodies instead of just one. 
I think you are in the twilight zone. Come back down so you will have some common sense.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 27, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 61373
> ...



What else he got. Making things up as he move along to fit his fantasy.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Eyewitness Says Feds Ambushed Bundys, 100 Shots Fired at Passengers, Lavoy Finicum Killed With 'Hands Up'
> ...


Then believe the same feds that shot a 14 year old in the back,a mother in the face unarmed,torched people to death at Waco. I DO NOT CARE.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 28, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Patriots chose the wrong hill to defend. Be patient grasshoppers, as there will be many, many more hills to defend, soon.


Fucking bullshit. Try taking any more hills and you will get your asses handed to you. You silly assholes are not going to get anything but long terms in the federal pen.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 28, 2016)

Disir said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Yes, and if I were living in Burns, I would have joined in the protest over that. But this is no longer about the Hammond's. It is about the militia that has taken over a Federal Property, devoted to preserving the unique wildlife of that area. A Federal Property that has existed as a Wildlife Refuge for over 100 years. 

The screwball Bundy's just effectively ruined any chances the Hammond's had for a commuted sentence.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 28, 2016)

Update:

https://m.facebook.com/CitizensForConstitutionalFreedom.NEWS/posts/1655588731381823


----------



## Agit8r (Jan 28, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Update:
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/CitizensForConstitutionalFreedom.NEWS/posts/1655588731381823



I fully agree that everyone who supports those wanted by the Department of Homeland Security should definitely announce it on social media. Capital idea!


----------



## Disir (Jan 28, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



and you're still dissecting it from what we see. Cut that out. It's not how you, me or a good half dozen posting approach it.  Between the time that this one dies down in the news cycle and the next escapade there will be far more added in and used for justification. 

There was never any intention to commute those sentences.  The Hammonds were to be made an example of.  That was made loud and clear.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 28, 2016)

Disir said:


> The Hammonds were to be made an example of.  That was made loud and clear.


The Hammonds committed offenses that calls for a minimum mandatory sentence of five years.  The Judge who sentenced went below that minimum mandatory.  The prosecutors then appealed the sentence pointing out that 5 years was the minimum mandatory for the crimes they had committed.  The prosecutors prevailed on appeal of the sentence.....they were not made an example ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


I know they are not the equivalent.  My point is that who cares if ex-berets are going to help the terrorists?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > They have actually had stewardship over the land since 1908....
> ...


The federal land belongs to all of the people and is managed by the feds.  What do you not understand?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 28, 2016)

* 3 More Militiamen Arrested Outside Of Oregon Wildlife Refuge *





The three arrests Wednesday at a checkpoint law officers have setup near the refuge, followed the arrests a day earlier of leader Ammon Bundy and seven others.


----------



## Disir (Jan 28, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > The Hammonds were to be made an example of.  That was made loud and clear.
> ...


We all know the devastating effects that are caused by wildfires.  Fires intentionally and illegally set on public lands, even those in a remote area, threaten property and residents and endanger firefighters called to battle the blaze” stated Acting U.S. Attorney Billy Williams,in a statement issued after the Hammonds were sentenced. “Congress sought to ensure that anyone who maliciously damages United States’ property by fire will serve at least 5 years in prison.  These sentences are intended to be long enough to deter those like the Hammonds who disregard the law and place fire fighters and others in jeopardy.”
Armed men, led by Bundy brothers, take over federal building in rural Oregon


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 28, 2016)

* Occupiers Put Out Call To Arms After Arrests Of Militia Leaders *



*The Law Enforcers are saying "Molon Labe"*
**


----------



## Liminal (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Why is it that none of you stupid fuckers seems to understand how BLM land is used?  It is multiple use for everyone:  hunting, fishing, logging, mining, off road four wheeling, camping, grazing cattle and a lot more.    It should be obvious to almost anyone that a government agency is needed to manage and protect this resource for future generations to use.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2016)

Liminal, understand that the anti-government bitching about federal lands is unfounded, is illegitimate.  If they want to change the rules, the can contact their legislators, they can vote, but if they act criminally, they are treated as criminals.  End of story.


----------



## Liminal (Jan 28, 2016)

I realize they have no legitimate claim to BLM land.   Many of these dim wits seem completely unaware of how these resources are used, they apparently think some kind of libertarian free for all would work just fine.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2016)

They want a land grab just like in the days of the Native Americans.  Now We the People substitute for the Native Americans, and the criminals want to grab our land.  Then they cry when the Finecums die.  Just stupid.


----------



## Liminal (Jan 28, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> They want a land grab just like in the days of the Native Americans.  Now We the People substitute for the Native Americans, and the criminals want to grab our land.  Then they cry when the Finecums die.  Just stupid.


They've been watching too many old westerns.  Maybe they think cattlemen can dominate the open range the way used to......with guns.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 28, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Eyewitness Says Feds Ambushed Bundys, 100 Shots Fired at Passengers, Lavoy Finicum Killed With 'Hands Up'
> ...


There has got to be tons of video from dash cams, body cams, etc.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 28, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Patriots chose the wrong hill to defend. Be patient grasshoppers, as there will be many, many more hills to defend, soon.


Make sure it includes a 7-11...they've got snacks.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 28, 2016)

mamooth said:


> I'd ask which of our Bundy-fan posters this guy is, if we weren't already well aware that none of our Bundy-fans here would ever get off of their asses. It's from the livestream that the little tech geek traitor with the goatee set up. The highlights are the crazy dude screaming that all militia and military and law enforcement need to drive over and help them, and shoot anyone who tries to stop them, and that they're traitors if they don't show up.
> 
> Bundy fans, be proud. He's the face of your movement now.


Obviously he had plenty of snacks.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 28, 2016)

Disir said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


So...what you are saying is that any one who feels they've been jacked by the courts should go grab some federal land with guns.....gee, that's a fair number of people.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 28, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Reports are a bunch of ex-Green Berets are coming to the militias aid.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 28, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


That is correct.  And it's SEALs....not furry aquatic animals.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 28, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > <snip> Half a million government loan *which we, the taxpayers, will never see paid back*.
> ...


[FONT=Benton Sans, Arial, sans-serif]Ammon Bundy: His history and a $500,000 federal loan[/FONT]
Throughout the last few years, records show Bundy has registered numerous businesses with Arizona related to heavy equipment, steel products and fleet management. He's currently listed as manager and owner of Valet Fleet Service, which provides repair and maintenance services to vehicle fleets, and he's pictured smiling alongside a semi-truck on the company's website. He said his company has been successful for 18 years but that it did face tough times during the recession.
Though Bundy may not recognize the government's authority when it comes to land ownership, his company benefited from at least one federal program.
Valet Fleet Service received a $530,000 loan from the Small Business Administration in 2010. The loan was awarded through a program geared for companies "unable to obtain financing in the private credit marketplace."
Representatives with the agency could not immediately provide details on the status of the loan or its terms.
Bundy shrugs off any criticism over the help.
"That's no handout, it's a 6-percent interest loan," he said, adding that he's up-to-date on the payments. "It's not welfare, it's not a grant.
*About two seconds on Google*


----------



## bodecea (Jan 28, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


And what will you say if the video puts the lie to what she said?


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 28, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > <snip> Half a million government loan *which we, the taxpayers, will never see paid back*.
> ...


Nearly every part of the Bundy family’s business is funded by government welfare programs.
The armed militiamen currently occupying the Malheur Wildlife Refuge in Oregon have attempted to portray an image of themselves as rugged, independent Americans rejecting government interference in their businesses. But nearly every part of their existence as ranchers is made possible by government welfare programs — even the building they’re depending on for shelter from the cold was built by federal tax dollars as part of the New Deal program. Here are just a few ways taxpayers are subsidizing the livelihoods of cattle ranchers like the Bundy family:
*1. Ammon Bundy’s loan from the Small Business Administration*

The Small Business Administration (SBA) offers a *loan guarantee program* for businesses that don’t qualify for assistance in the private credit market. As Mother Jones reported, Ammon Bundy — the ringleader of the Malheur takeover bemoaning federal overreach — got a $530,000 loan from the SBA in 2010 for his truck maintenance business in Arizona, *costing taxpayers over $22,000*. What the loan was used for or whether or not Bundy repaid it is not listed in public records.
*2. The US government charges 93 percent less for cattle grazing than private landowners*

One of the biggest gripes from cattle ranchers like Cliven Bundy and other Western cattlemen is that the federal government is bleeding ranchers dry with overpriced cattle grazing fees. But the opposite is true — in 2012, it cost roughly $1.35 a month for each cow to graze on federal land, as opposed to the average $20 per month charged by private landowners for cattle grazing.*FiveThirtyEight.com* illustrated the price difference in a graph:
*

*
If anybody is getting the raw end of the deal from the federal government’s cattle grazing prices, it’s the federal government. As of 2014, grazing fees *only accounted for 15 percent* of the total cost incurred for the Bureau of Land Management to manage land for cattle grazing. The other 85 percent comes from we, the taxpayers.
*3. Ranchers get huge discounts on leases of public land*

In Nevada, home of the Bundy family, 80 percent of the state’s land is owned by the federal government. But ranchers get to lease that land for their own private businesses at a huge discount. According to an investigation by *The Atlantic*, the lease discount program cost taxpayers anywhere from $52 million a year to $200 million, when accounting for all of the administrative overhead involved in managing the program.
*4. Livestock farmers milk the “emergency” feed program even in non-drought years*

Western states, like Nevada and Oregon, where ranchers like the Bundys reside, only produce roughly one-fifth of the nation’s beef supply, but require a considerable amount of taxpayer subsidies to stay afloat. The Atlantic estimates that the 11 Western states populated by ranchers eat up approximately *$26 million per year*.
*5. Ranchers depend on big government assistance to keep livestock safe*

The Bundys and other ranchers would have very little livestock to feed if it weren’t for the “animal damage control” program, in which federal employees kill off the nearby predators that present a danger to cattle. *The Atlantic’s study of this program* found that, again, Western ranchers are responsible for a disproportionate amount of taxpayer subsidies compared to the other 39 states:
*In 1994 this program cost $55.9 million nationwide, of which roughly $22 million was spent on western livestock operations. The animals killed nationwide with this money included 163 black bears, 293 mountain lions, 1,928 bobcats, 8,973 foxes, and 85,571 coyotes.*​If the Bundy family really wanted the “independence” from government they claim to stand for, their businesses would be underwater. Ammon Bundy and his gang should thank their lucky stars to benefit from so much government assistance.
*A bunch of ungrateful welfare wretches.*


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Please have some common sense.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 28, 2016)

Disir said:


> The Hammonds were to be made an example of.  That was made loud and clear.



An example that violent crime will not be tolerated?  Sounds like a pretty good thing to make an example for to me.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 28, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> > <snip> why can't they petition their elected officials and seek the changes they desire <snip>
> ...


So...it's hard, it takes work and persistance, and you need to have many people on your side.   Awwwwwwww


----------



## bodecea (Jan 28, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Then write your legislators, <snip>
> ...


It worked well, but took time and patience.  Lots of time and patience and proving that the Constitutional law was on our side.  But it worked well.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> View attachment 61373
> 
> I am reading through the comments A LOT of people are headed that way tomorrow...they Feds have blocked the roads and arrested a journalist not toeing the government propaganda line.


You're going, right?   Please say yes.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 28, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...




And Finicum made $115K a year on the foster kids that he stated worked his ranch. IOW, slave labor who had no choice. 

I've asked before but haven't seen an answer: 

Can anyone say why these welfare queens should be given free land?


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 28, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> I love how Liberals accuse others of what THEY are doing.



Yeah, especially in this thread. . .


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 28, 2016)

*More Oregon occupiers arrested; others leave as standoff appears to dwindle*


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 28, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > I love how Liberals accuse others of what THEY are doing.
> ...




teddyearp 

Can you answer my question?

Why should the occupiers be given free land?


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 28, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Should Blacks trust the system that guns a 12 year old black kid in the park and the prosecutor says "its all good"...,



Dude, really, get rid of your black and white tv, your crap is getting OLD!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 28, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Why should the occupiers be given free land?


they are white men  and carry guns ?...a no brainer...like teddyyearp hisself.......


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 28, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Should Blacks trust the system that guns a 12 year old black kid in the park and the prosecutor says "its all good"...,
> ...


only white men are victimized by "an oppressive tyrannical Government" ...woooo hooooooo


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 28, 2016)

Skylar said:


> And where did I indicate that they 'fired first' in my post? You were saying about 'assumptions'?



Ok, you conveniently ignored my quote of your post @ #243.


> Shots fired at law enforcement officers,


I see your game.  I'm done playing.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 28, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > And where did I indicate that they 'fired first' in my post? You were saying about 'assumptions'?
> ...




teddyearp 

Why are you ignoring my question?

Why should the occupiers be given free land?


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 28, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Can you answer my question?
> 
> Why should the occupiers be given free land?



Great Question. Our history is built upon the foundation of TAKING land from occupiers. 'You want it? Take it. Those with the most guns / force - the government - gets to keep it.'

'Manifest Destiny' - 'I want the land you are own, so I am going to take it, even if I have to kill you for it.'

You buy a house. You 'own' the house. You 'occupy' the house. The government shows up and says they can make more money with the property than you provide as a home-owner or they need to put a freeway in, 'we're taking your land - here's a 'few bucks' (the value of your house as THEY see it) - get out.'

Claiming ownership or seizing land as your own and claiming it is yours when you are not the government is down-right un-American.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 28, 2016)

*A few militant stragglers remain at Oregon wildlife refuge — drinking beer, smoking weed and waiting to die*
"We’re jut chilling, waiting for the government to pop us in the head or something,” one militant said on a livestream video. “Holding our ground.”


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 28, 2016)

*drinking beer, smoking weed and waiting to die*

*hey they are like everybody else.....*


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 28, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Can you answer my question?
> ...




If you really believed that, you would not vote for Drumpf and yet, my bet is that you will/would.

In any event, that has not happened to any of these people. 

Or am I incorrect? Haven any of the occupiers had their lawfully purchased land taken from them via eminent domain?

The only thing I've seen is that they tried to steal private property and the owner had to replace his fence at his own expense.

AND They have been stealing public property.

Why should they be given free land?


----------



## Camp (Jan 28, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Can you answer my question?
> ...


You just gave a description of one of the major ways Trump has made money over the years. He is a master at getting the government to inflict eminent domain to steal property.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 28, 2016)

1. Bundy called for the remaining militia members to go home. As we have seen already with this shooting things can only end badly.

2. Funny how you emphasize smoking weed; yet, it was you liberals who fought so hard to make it legal. 

3. 'WAITING' to die...like Finicum died during a 'routine' traffic stop? Are you implying if they remain they will be killed or that if they remain, put up resistance - attempt to fight - they will be killed? Big difference.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 28, 2016)

*FBI claims slain militant LaVoy Finicum reached for a gun — and they say they’ve got video to prove it*

Law enforcement officials have offered some details about the death of Oregon militant LaVoy Finicum — and they revealed that his fatal shooting was recorded on video.


A law enforcement source described the fatal encounter to CNN, which reported that Finicum attempted to drive away from a traffic stop at high speed before crashing his pickup into a snowbank along U.S. 395.


That matches the account given by 18-year-old Victoria Sharp, who was riding with Finicum, and Mark McConnell, who was riding in another vehicle stopped by police just minutes before the crash and shooting.


But those two witnesses contradict one another in some key details.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 28, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *FBI claims slain militant LaVoy Finicum reached for a gun — and they say they’ve got video to prove it*
> 
> Law enforcement officials have offered some details about the death of Oregon militant LaVoy Finicum — and they revealed that his fatal shooting was recorded on video.
> 
> ...


Witnesses often have their own agenda...remember the witnesses in the Michael Brown case.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 28, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> 1. Bundy called for the remaining militia members to go home. As we have seen already with this shooting things can only end badly.
> 
> 2. Funny how you emphasize smoking weed; yet, it was you liberals who fought so hard to make it legal.
> 
> 3. 'WAITING' to die...like Finicum died during a 'routine' traffic stop? Are you implying if they remain they will be killed or that if they remain, put up resistance - attempt to fight - they will be killed? Big difference.




The poster did not emphasize them smoking dope. Its what the guy said. What's wrong with quoting what he actually said? 

Someone here said most of these guys are morms. I thought morms don't drink booze and do dope. Guess I was wrong.

Why should they given free land?


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 28, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > If you really believed that, you would not vote for Drumpf and yet, my bet is that you will/would.
> ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 28, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...




Your half-factual, half-fiction rant does not address the question. 

First, they did try to steal both private and public property but that's pretty much what they've always done. They are welfare queens on the govt dole. 

Why should they be given free land? 

My family has been on US land for a few hundred years too. Should I be given free land?


----------



## hangover (Jan 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The moron was criminal. He tried to escape from law enforcement. He told law enforcement to fuck off. He tried to intimidate law enforcement. He tried to take over government buildings and land. He was anti-American. He got what he deserved. The rest should got to prison for aiding a terrorist.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 28, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> My family has been on US land for a few hundred years too. Should I be given free land?


Does your family claim the land as their own?
Are they using the land or did they 'steal' it?

Are you saying / you are defending the practice of ... because a millionaire politician wants to use public lands for his own profit that another American is using it is then, therefore, ok for the BLM to by-pass the DOJ, take on their role as 'law enforcer', aim sniper rifles at innocent people's (women and children's) heads, steal a man's cattle and slaughter them, and try to INTIMIDATE them off the land instead of having the DOJ step in and enforce the law?
...cause that is what it sounds like you are saying...


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 28, 2016)

hangover said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Sober up!


----------



## hangover (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> Hands up or charging? Conflicting reports on shooting of Oregon militia spokesman
> 
> Feds have murdered and martyred another Patriot.
> Gordon Kahl and Robert Mathews in the 1980's
> ...


Next you're going to tell us that Timothy McVeigh was a patriot.


----------



## hangover (Jan 28, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Nice family portrait of you and your wife.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 28, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > My family has been on US land for a few hundred years too. Should I be given free land?
> ...




How about we include some facts with your rant ...


----------



## hangover (Jan 28, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Hands up or charging? Conflicting reports on shooting of Oregon militia spokesman
> ...


It's safer for him to hide behind his computer.

What are all these fascist right wingers gonna say when the police video comes out showing the asshole was pointing his gun at the cops?


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 28, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


I never opined that they should.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

hangover said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


So dude do you have a link I can get to where he said that? The shit you fools make up is hilarious.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

hangover said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Hands up or charging? Conflicting reports on shooting of Oregon militia spokesman
> ...


Why? Are you profiling?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

hangover said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Just like you right?


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 28, 2016)

hangover said:


> Next you're going to tell us that Timothy McVeigh was a patriot.


McVeigh has nothing to do with this case.....'over-reach'?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

hangover said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Too bad dipshit, there isn't one.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


They never made that statement either you all are really good with just posting up nonsense that never happened. Hilarious


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Can you answer my question?
> ...


Or an airport runway


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *A few militant stragglers remain at Oregon wildlife refuge — drinking beer, smoking weed and waiting to die*
> "We’re jut chilling, waiting for the government to pop us in the head or something,” one militant said on a livestream video. “Holding our ground.”


They all left!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2016)

easyt, the courts are the way to resolve the issues.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > Next you're going to tell us that Timothy McVeigh was a patriot.
> ...


He's just profiling, you know the thing they don't like anyone else doing, again proving my statement that they are a my way or the highway folk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 28, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > Next you're going to tell us that Timothy McVeigh was a patriot.
> ...




Neither does the murder of Tamir Rice but the yee-hadist welfare queens compared their unlawful actions to that child's death.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *A few militant stragglers remain at Oregon wildlife refuge — drinking beer, smoking weed and waiting to die*
> ...





jc456

Really?

Are you really saying the yee-hadist welfare queens have all left the govt property they were on?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 28, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...




By supporting their illegal actions, you are tacitly agreeing with their demands - free land and freedom for the Hammond arsonists. 

At least have the gumption to stand by your own words.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 28, 2016)

jc, just wait until the facts come  out.  And, as was said, the courts will decide.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 28, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Neither does the murder of Tamir Rice but the yee-hadist welfare queens compared their unlawful actions to that child's death.



So justifying doing something 'wrong' by pointing out 'Well, others did it, too' is your response? Got it.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 28, 2016)

bodecea said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Debra K said:
> ...


Glad you had good results. I've been there where the whole room was against the proposal, and the council passes it anyways.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 28, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Neither does the murder of Tamir Rice but the yee-hadist welfare queens compared their unlawful actions to that child's death.
> ...




The two are not related in any way. Not by any stretch of the imagination can you say a child gunned down within 12 seconds of a cop seeing him with weeks of unlawful armed occupation by domestic terrorists being tolerated by law enforcement.

12 seconds, child
vs
Armed thugs squatting for weeks on public land

See?


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 28, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The two are not related in any way. Not by any stretch of the imagination can you say a child gunned down within 12 seconds of a cop seeing him with weeks of unlawful armed occupation by domestic terrorists being tolerated by law enforcement.
> 
> 12 seconds, child
> vs
> ...



Don't 'preach' to me, LN. I'm the one who called YOU for doing the same exact thing by bringing up McVeigh....and you're still arguing / trying to justify it. You don't have to do that for my sake, but if it makes YOU feel better then go for it.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 28, 2016)

I see the media is still lying about the murder of Finicum AND about who is actually in control of the militia right now which ISN'T the idiot they claim it is who got himself arrested last night. There are a lot more than a half dozen left lol....sitting around a camp fire....the media cracks me up...their lies are so dumb its hard to understand why ANYONE would believe them. Watch a video I posted earlier in the thread. They got a TON of folks there and PLENTY of food.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jan 28, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Right. The public "occupying" public land in the middle of nowhere in the middle of winter to protest a civil rights violation among other things. Can't believe they haven't called in the B-52's yet.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 28, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > The two are not related in any way. Not by any stretch of the imagination can you say a child gunned down within 12 seconds of a cop seeing him with weeks of unlawful armed occupation by domestic terrorists being tolerated by law enforcement.
> ...



easyt65

You're lying - as usual. 

I didn't bring up McVeigh and did not see anything where you called me out on it. Nor did I compare Oregon to the Tamir Rice murder. 

FACT is, the yee-hadist domestic terrorists in oregon compared themselves to the murder of a 12 y/o child who was gunned down within 12 seconds of being sighted by cops while law enforcement has tolerated them  illegally occupying federal land for weeks. See link in this thread.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 28, 2016)

LN, you're absolutely right - YOU were not the one who said, inferred, insinuated, or brought up McVeigh - it was 'Hangover'. My sincere apologies for making the error.

While I would not call the militia in Oregon 'Domestic Terrorists' I would definitely agree that they are idiots, especially if they attempted to compare themselves to the murder of a 12yo.

Although I wish the situation could have been resolved with a better outcome, I have said from the start that the Feds handled THIS much better than they did in Waco, doing now what they should have done then - back off, leave the premises, and catch the guys they were after off-site where no innocent people could be hurt.   These guys took an action and knew the dangers....

Now we see one side claiming they were 'executed' while the other claims it was a 'justified shooting'. As we always learn, the truth is somewhere there in the middle. It will come to light eventually. In the meantime, the issue is 'resolved' (I hope).


----------



## Preacher (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## J.E.D (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


>



​​


----------



## J.E.D (Jan 28, 2016)

Not as good as this, but a noble effort


----------



## Camp (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> I see the media is still lying about the murder of Finicum AND about who is actually in control of the militia right now which ISN'T the idiot they claim it is who got himself arrested last night. There are a lot more than a half dozen left lol....sitting around a camp fire....the media cracks me up...their lies are so dumb its hard to understand why ANYONE would believe them. Watch a video I posted earlier in the thread. They got a TON of folks there and PLENTY of food.


There are 870 posts in this thread. Do you expect people to go back and find your link on one of your many posts?


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 28, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> By supporting their illegal actions, you are tacitly agreeing with their demands - free land and freedom for the Hammond arsonists.
> 
> At least have the gumption to stand by your own words.


I'm done playing your childish game, your feigned ignorance, your half truths and lies, your double speak, etc.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...


Well it's the same thing. Funny how that can happen cause it isn't just black folks. Hmmmmmm


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> jc, just wait until the facts come  out.  And, as was said, the courts will decide.


Huh?


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > jc, just wait until the facts come  out.  And, as was said, the courts will decide.
> ...



Want me to draw pictures?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 28, 2016)

These guys were a bunch of well armed yahoos who really wanted a full out frontal assault from the government.  Instead, their stand for publicity ala Waco-style fizzled with none of the hoped for drama.  Even the guy who was shot expected and desired a shoot out.  It's just plain crazyness.


----------



## Liminal (Jan 28, 2016)

Coyote said:


> These guys were a bunch of well armed yahoos who really wanted a full out frontal assault from the government.  Instead, their stand for publicity ala Waco-style fizzled with none of the hoped for drama.  Even the guy who was shot expected and desired a shoot out.  It's just plain crazyness.


He will be regaled as a folk hero at grange halls all across America.


----------



## guno (Jan 28, 2016)

*How is* *LaVoy Finicum doing today?  *


----------



## Skylar (Jan 28, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



And the Hammonds knew it. Which is why they distanced themselves from Bundy like he was on fire. There was actually a chance that the Hammonds might have had their sentences commuted before.

Now, there's none. The Bundy Brothers squated over the Hammond's case and took a huge Sovereign Citizen shit all over it. All to push their *own* agenda. Not help the Hammonds.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 28, 2016)

Coyote said:


> These guys were a bunch of well armed yahoos who really wanted a full out frontal assault from the government.  Instead, their stand for publicity ala Waco-style fizzled with none of the hoped for drama.  Even the guy who was shot expected and desired a shoot out.  It's just plain crazyness.


No he didn't. He was MURDERED with his hands up and surrendering. Eyewitness accounts beat your fantasy scenario


----------



## Coyote (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > These guys were a bunch of well armed yahoos who really wanted a full out frontal assault from the government.  Instead, their stand for publicity ala Waco-style fizzled with none of the hoped for drama.  Even the guy who was shot expected and desired a shoot out.  It's just plain crazyness.
> ...



Haven't seen the facts come out yet.  Have you?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 28, 2016)

hmmmm.....Report: LaVoy Finicum, armed with a handgun, reached for his waistband just before he was shot

_Everyone knew that LaVoy Finicum kept a Colt .45 on his hip.


That common knowledge could help explain how the occupier in Oregon died.


In the moments before he was shot by authorities Tuesday afternoon, Finicum led a high-speed getaway attempt. He then reached for his waistband, prompting authorities to open fire, according to a CNN report.


The report, which cites anonymous law enforcement officials but has not been confirmed by The Washington Post, is corroborated by a statement from an occupier who said he was traveling with Finicum at the time of the traffic stop.


Another self-described witness disputes that, saying that authorities opened fire before the getaway chase and that Finicum had his hands up when he was shot.


Authorities have not provided details publicly on the incident. But the FBI pinned the blame squarely on the occupiers.


“The occupiers had ample opportunity to leave peacefully,” FBI Special Agent Greg Bretzing said Wednesday morning. “They brought this on themselves.”_​


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > These guys were a bunch of well armed yahoos who really wanted a full out frontal assault from the government.  Instead, their stand for publicity ala Waco-style fizzled with none of the hoped for drama.  Even the guy who was shot expected and desired a shoot out.  It's just plain crazyness.
> ...


lol. you cant possibly believe that an armed man who said he would rather die than go to jail and who had just tried to run from the cops was peacefully surrendering.

i mean i already knew you were ignorant and stupid, but i had no idea just how gullible you were


----------



## bodecea (Jan 28, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


So you are describing only one try at getting your way?   You need to be more persistent....it may take years.


----------



## EriktheRed (Jan 28, 2016)

Coyote said:


> hmmmm.....Report: LaVoy Finicum, armed with a handgun, reached for his waistband just before he was shot
> 
> _Everyone knew that LaVoy Finicum kept a Colt .45 on his hip.
> 
> ...




Not to worry, any "occupier" who says anything corroborating law enforcement's account in any way will either be a government mole or secretly coerced.


----------



## Liminal (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > These guys were a bunch of well armed yahoos who really wanted a full out frontal assault from the government.  Instead, their stand for publicity ala Waco-style fizzled with none of the hoped for drama.  Even the guy who was shot expected and desired a shoot out.  It's just plain crazyness.
> ...


No doubt your fanciful version will be the source of many future conspiracy theories on Youtube.......whatever the real facts may be.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > These guys were a bunch of well armed yahoos who really wanted a full out frontal assault from the government.  Instead, their stand for publicity ala Waco-style fizzled with none of the hoped for drama.  Even the guy who was shot expected and desired a shoot out.  It's just plain crazyness.
> ...


You are lying or you are duped.  Your agenda is obvious.  Trot along.


----------



## Camp (Jan 28, 2016)

Levoy just was too slow on the draw. At least the cowboy died with his boots on. He will go down in history as the dumb ass who got killed while his comrades went off to jail for snacks.


----------



## guno (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> I see the media is still lying about the murder of Finicum AND about who is actually in control of the militia right now which ISN'T the idiot they claim it is who got himself arrested last night. There are a lot more than a half dozen left lol....sitting around a camp fire....the media cracks me up...their lies are so dumb its hard to understand why ANYONE would believe them. Watch a video I posted earlier in the thread. They got a TON of folks there and PLENTY of food.




yes 8 500lb fat crackers are two tons of people


----------



## jillian (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > These guys were a bunch of well armed yahoos who really wanted a full out frontal assault from the government.  Instead, their stand for publicity ala Waco-style fizzled with none of the hoped for drama.  Even the guy who was shot expected and desired a shoot out.  It's just plain crazyness.
> ...



is that the garbage the neoconfederate insurrectionists are making up?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 28, 2016)

jillian said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Another one of jills wild tangents here...the 5th grade reject probably doesn't even know what a neo confederate or an insurrectionist is yet uses them both when describing the situation in OREGON ya know about 2500 MILES from the CONFEDERACY. Continue being ignorant honey....


----------



## bodecea (Jan 28, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > By supporting their illegal actions, you are tacitly agreeing with their demands - free land and freedom for the Hammond arsonists.
> ...


Gee...don't go away mad.....


----------



## bodecea (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


So...have you made it to the Oregon compound yet?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > These guys were a bunch of well armed yahoos who really wanted a full out frontal assault from the government.  Instead, their stand for publicity ala Waco-style fizzled with none of the hoped for drama.  Even the guy who was shot expected and desired a shoot out.  It's just plain crazyness.
> ...


And what will you do when the video comes out and shows you are wrong?


----------



## Disir (Jan 28, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Gee........where did you get that from again?


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 28, 2016)

jillian said:


> is that the garbage the neoconfederate insurrectionists are making up?



Interestingly, the law they are being charged with is from the civil war.

Link:  Law cited against Oregon occupation was created to corral Civil War secessionists


----------



## Camp (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


confederate has multiple definitions and not necessarily specific to the civil war confederacy. Do you know what Neo means? If one interprets the confederate term to indicate a description of an assembled group of people as conspirators, then the phrase neo-confederate is an accurate description and definition. The only problem in the way it was used is that grammar requires it to be two words separated by a hyphen.


----------



## guno (Jan 28, 2016)

The Bundy militants and their supporters are trying to turn LaVoy Finicum into a right-wing martyr, but two witnesses deny that he was shot and killed in cold blood by law enforcement officers.


JakeStarkey said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Reports are a bunch of ex-Green Berets are coming to the militias aid.
> ...


poor Steve, a fat hick sitting in his trailer park cheering others on


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



Nonsense. It is, in NO way, "the same thing".

The two incidents have nothing in common and its disgusting, truly disgusting that the domestic terrorists in Oregon are hiding behind the outright murder of a 12 year old child.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 28, 2016)

Are the Feds keeping track of how nucj Bundy owes tax payers for grazing federal land?  I assume he is still doing that.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Sure it is


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Are the Feds keeping track of how nucj Bundy owes tax payers for grazing federal land?  I assume he is still doing that.


Ask them


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

guno said:


> The Bundy militants and their supporters are trying to turn LaVoy Finicum into a right-wing martyr, but two witnesses deny that he was shot and killed in cold blood by law enforcement officers.
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Hahahaha show us those witnesses! Oh right, you can't cause there weren't any. Thanks for the laugh


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

Camp said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Zzzzzzzxxxzzzzzzzzzzxz


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


What video?


----------



## EriktheRed (Jan 28, 2016)

Voodoo Doughnut on Instagram: “Doughnut Artist: @cowboydevil_  #voodoodoughnut #themagicisinthehole #goodthingscomeinpinkboxes #voodoodoughnuts #doughnuts”


----------



## Dana7360 (Jan 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...





But you don't mention who was president and attorney general in 1992.

Yet you mention a democratic president and attorney general.

If you had not been partisan you would have left out the snarky remark about  Obama and Janet Reno. Or you would have included a snarky remark about the first bush and william barr.

But you didn't. 

It was partisan.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

A star is born! You don't get it, but that doesn't surprise me!


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

Dana7360 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


And?


----------



## EriktheRed (Jan 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



You really don't know?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 28, 2016)

Dana7360 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



It wasn't partisan. My mentioning Ruby Ridge was sufficient for all intelligent people to understand what I meant.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

EriktheRed said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


What?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I was hearing on news that Michigan Militia is talking about going to help the people of Flint, who have they say been failed by Government.

With regard to Oregon Militia, I'm not sure what is happening today. If they're still hold up or if they're surrendering....Ammon Bundy I'm meaning specifically.


----------



## EriktheRed (Jan 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




Do you really not know there's a video?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


They left, you could find that if you actually looked.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



The BBC earlier said Ammon Bundy was still there.


----------



## EriktheRed (Jan 28, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




He's been in police custody for two days now.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

EriktheRed said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...


Yes, I know there isn't a video. If there's one where is it? Why didn't the Fbi just put it out?


Lucy Hamilton said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


i heard this morning on radio news they were leaving. The number arrested at 13


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Go take some Valium and wash it down with Brandy.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 28, 2016)

BREAKING: FBI Warns Media to Leave Oregon Militia Standoff Area. Here’s Why

FBI telling media to leave. Giving excuse that they can't protect them. More like FBI is planning to massacre the remaining patriots and don't want evidence.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...


Why?


----------



## EriktheRed (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> BREAKING: FBI Warns Media to Leave Oregon Militia Standoff Area. Here’s Why
> 
> FBI telling media to leave. Giving excuse that they can't protect them. More like FBI is planning to massacre the remaining patriots and don't want evidence.



Doesn't appear to be time or date applied to that post

As of now, there are only four left and they don't appear to be too much of a threat.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> BREAKING: FBI Warns Media to Leave Oregon Militia Standoff Area. Here’s Why
> 
> FBI telling media to leave. Giving excuse that they can't protect them. More like FBI is planning to massacre the remaining patriots and don't want evidence.



Dead reporters just never looks good.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 28, 2016)

From the link

_The original law has been been amended since 1861, with the current form not including a prohibition on trying to overthrow the government. 

The charge makes sense for what the occupiers did, said Anders Folk, a former Assistant U.S. Prosecutor who successfully prosecuted a group of sovereign citizens that had plotted to arrest a federal judge.

"It's a clean fit for the activities that these guys are engaging in," he said.

Ammon Bundy was arrested after a traffic stop between Burns and John Day along with his brother Ryan Bundy, Ryan Payne, Brian Cavalier and Shawna Cox. Officers killed occupier Robert "LaVoy" Finicum during the traffic stop._


----------



## EriktheRed (Jan 28, 2016)

Remaining Militants Begin To Leave Malheur National Wildlife Refuge


----------



## Preacher (Jan 28, 2016)

EriktheRed said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING: FBI Warns Media to Leave Oregon Militia Standoff Area. Here’s Why
> ...


I doubt there was 4 left


EriktheRed said:


> Remaining Militants Begin To Leave Malheur National Wildlife Refuge



Believe it when my sources verify it. If so probably avoiding being Waco'ed.


----------



## EriktheRed (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



1) Yes, there were 4 left and now probably only one, if any.

2) That link you posted about FBI warning media to leave links to another article dated *2 days ago*:

BREAKING: FBI Warns Media to Leave Oregon Militia Standoff Area. Here's Why.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 28, 2016)

Well, its just about over.  As y'all know there's a FBI press conference coming up @ 5:30PM PST (20 min from this post).

Also, here's where the arrest and shooting happened with pictures:

The spot where Finicum died, Bundy arrested: twisting road, dense forest

I think they should have stopped it this morning while the four or five where still there and traded their labor to clean up after the rest for their freedom from prosecution.


----------



## Disir (Jan 28, 2016)

For now.........Bundy got his 15 minutes in.  I got five that says there will be a replay.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 28, 2016)

The feds will think they won this....they couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## EriktheRed (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> The feds will think they won this....they couldn't be more wrong.




What else do your reliable sources tell you?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 28, 2016)

Disir said:


> For now.........Bundy got his 15 minutes in.  I got five that says there will be a replay.


I think this is just the beginning. We won in Nevada,We won in Oregon with 1 dead and a few locked up on a charge that's REALLY reaching...this is not going to end anytime soon.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 28, 2016)

EriktheRed said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > The feds will think they won this....they couldn't be more wrong.
> ...


http://anonradio.live/

Live report coming up soon.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 28, 2016)

EriktheRed said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > The feds will think they won this....they couldn't be more wrong.
> ...


ANONRADIO.LIVE

Live report coming up soon.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 28, 2016)

Its on now.


----------



## Disir (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > For now.........Bundy got his 15 minutes in.  I got five that says there will be a replay.
> ...



I don't see any winning here. I really don't.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 28, 2016)

Disir said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



THIS IS NOT A GAME!  It is about some self appointed saviours who were illegally occupying a property that MY TAXES were paying for.  ENOUGH!


----------



## Disir (Jan 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Try again.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 28, 2016)

Disir said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



Please go make love yo your gun, probably .22 caliber.


----------



## Disir (Jan 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Ok, asstard.  I don't know why you are acting like this and I don't really give a fuck.  Shut the fuck up and sit down.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 28, 2016)

Disir said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Over 100 there at the max and how many are dead or in jail on dubious charges? 7 or 8? Its a victory because we took on the fed gov and are walking away damn near unscathed the MIGHTY federal government got beaten again. Its a PR disaster for them and only brings more attention to our cause. This is just another battle in a VERY long war.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 28, 2016)

Convoy of reinforcement Feds seen this evening moving in to kill the rest of the patriots.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 28, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Convoy of Feds seen this evening moving in to kill the rest of the patriots.


go get 'em!


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 28, 2016)

They are going home.  Let them go.  Big Men with Big Guns.  As Trump sould say.....LOSERS!


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> They are going home.  Let them go.  Big Men with Big Guns.  As Trump sould say.....LOSERS!


i agree. the feds know who they are and you can guarantee they're not law-abiding citizens at home either. they'll get who they want.


----------



## Disir (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



I don't see this as a PR disaster for them.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 28, 2016)

Well, they showed a video.  A video that pretty much proved what Virginia said was fairly true from her perspective, and the video totally disproved the driver of Ammon's Jeep's testimony.  You know the one that the MSM glommed on and the rest of you folks took for gospel.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 28, 2016)

You know, there is a certain odor in Odium's posts. I believe another poster has already made this observation.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 28, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> Well, they showed a video.  A video that pretty much proved what Virginia said was fairly true from her perspective, and the video totally disproved the driver of Ammon's Jeep's testimony.  You know the one that the MSM glommed on and the rest of you folks took for gospel.


And you are a liar. I just saw that video. The dumb bastard reached for his gun. And got his just deserts.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 28, 2016)

FBI releases video footage of LaVoy Finicum shooting

There you go, the dumb bastard reached for his gun. And paid the price.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 28, 2016)

Here is the full video from the FBI of the shooting. Go to the 9 minute mark (might want to zoom in). He jumps out of the SUV immediately after going into the snowbank and definitely had his hands up. A fed hidden behind the trees came from behind him and established the kill shot.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 28, 2016)

That's heart wrenching....they murdered him in cold fucking blood. Every thug with a badge is a MUST BE a target now. Oh and I hope you needle dicks cheering the murdering thugs on listened earlier. The patriots are heading for town and will occupy town and are putting out a call for reinforcements!


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Well, they showed a video.  A video that pretty much proved what Virginia said was fairly true from her perspective, and the video totally disproved the driver of Ammon's Jeep's testimony.  You know the one that the MSM glommed on and the rest of you folks took for gospel.
> ...


Ok Frances no way you can see a gun and it will be interesting arguing he had one in that video. Hahahaha


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 28, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> FBI releases video footage of LaVoy Finicum shooting
> 
> There you go, the dumb bastard reached for his gun. And paid the price.


How do you know it was a gun?


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 28, 2016)

Idiot. From 5 min 50 sec to 6 min 8 sec. The fool clearly reached for a gun.

FBI releases video footage of LaVoy Finicum shooting


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 28, 2016)

Fellow, you are a complete idiot. Finicum repeatedly showed his pistol and talked of shooting it out with the law. When he reached for his waist area, the police were completely correct in shooting him.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 28, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Well, they showed a video.  A video that pretty much proved what Virginia said was fairly true from her perspective, and the video totally disproved the driver of Ammon's Jeep's testimony.  You know the one that the MSM glommed on and the rest of you folks took for gospel.
> ...



I am not a liar, you are just seeing what you wanted to see.  From Virginia's perspective, LaVoy exited the vehicle with his hands in the air (remember she was on the floorboard), and kept his hands in the air for several feet away from the vehicle (probably further than Virginia could observe).

Then yes, his hands or at least one of them did come down.  But the reason at this time only has one side.  The side you are taking.  Even though you 'say' you've gone there many times and perhaps even 'grew up' around there, your life in Portland has made you forget what it may be like to walk through two or so feet of snow.

And for a fact, the video does NOT show him charging anyone, as the driver of the Bundy vehicle and the MSM claimed.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 28, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Idiot. From 5 min 50 sec to 6 min 8 sec. The fool clearly reached for a gun



Clearly?  Can you see his gun in the video???????????


----------



## Skylar (Jan 28, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Here is the full video from the FBI of the shooting. Go to the 9 minute mark (might want to zoom in). He jumps out of the SUV immediately after going into the snowbank and definitely had his hands up. A fed hidden behind the trees came from behind him and established the kill shot.



He definitely had his hand going for his waistband. He was reaching across his body at his waist with his right arm. That's when they shot him. His hands were not up. 

FBI releases video footage of LaVoy Finicum shooting

His right hand had been at his waist for a full second before they shot him. He reaches at 08.00, tugs at his waist at 09.00 and is shot at about 9.5. 

That shoot was clean.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Idiot. From 5 min 50 sec to 6 min 8 sec. The fool clearly reached for a gun.
> 
> FBI releases video footage of LaVoy Finicum shooting


Yeah sure frances Hahahaha blow that up and show us, oh wait you can't


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 28, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > FBI releases video footage of LaVoy Finicum shooting
> ...


because that's where his gun was according to the police.

but let's assume they didn't know that. let's assume they couldn't see if he had a gun there.

the man said he would die before going to jail. they knew he was armed. what response should they have had when he reached towards his waist?


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> That's heart wrenching....they murdered him in cold fucking blood. Every thug with a badge is a MUST BE a target now. Oh and I hope you needle dicks cheering the murdering thugs on listened earlier. The patriots are heading for town and will occupy town and are putting out a call for reinforcements!


when are you headed out?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 28, 2016)

There solved that problem. Not going to listen to that Anti American traitor for one more god damn second.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> There solved that problem. Not going to listen to that Anti American traitor for one more god damn second.


you put yourself on ignore?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the full video from the FBI of the shooting. Go to the 9 minute mark (might want to zoom in). He jumps out of the SUV immediately after going into the snowbank and definitely had his hands up. A fed hidden behind the trees came from behind him and established the kill shot.
> ...


Sure Hahahaha if that dude had a gun you have no idea it's a bad place to be when two dudes are pointing guns at him for the macho dude you all thought he was! Y'all crack me up


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Well did the fbi say he did or not, you gave up quickly for being so sure Hahahaha


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


I liked pulp fiction, good choice


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


he did
FBI releases video of shooting death of Oregon protester


> Finicum reaches his right hand toward a pocket on the left inside portion of his jacket. He did have a loaded 9 mm semi-automatic handgun in that pocket. At this time, OSP troopers shot Finicum.


but even if they didn't know that he had a gun there at the time the police were right to assume he did.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> BREAKING NOW: Harney District Hospital in Burns, Ore., on lockdown following reports of shots fired between Militia and Feds; nearby highways closed
> GET EM PATRIOTS!


That kind of attitude got a man killed.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 28, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING NOW: Harney District Hospital in Burns, Ore., on lockdown following reports of shots fired between Militia and Feds; nearby highways closed
> ...


you're mistaking stupidity for an attitude.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 28, 2016)

This is how Finicum wanted to die.  You cheered him on


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 28, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


I also notice as the helicopter circles after he's shot dead that you'll notice his windshield had been hit from the front as if the feds started shooting at them as they rounded the curve making him swerve into the snowbank. So the feds opened up fire first. He gets out with hands up immediately. Federal agent  just happens to be way off the road hidden and comes up from behind and executes him. We need the audio released.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 28, 2016)

Wow.  Let's make it up, Mcgarret


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Sure, now the lies come out. Yeah he had a gun. No different than any other cop shooting in the recent news. Funny again how you all are hypocrites


----------



## Dhara (Jan 28, 2016)

The Feds have been incredibly restrained.   The guy reached for his gun, what do you expect?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

Dhara said:


> The Feds have been incredibly restrained.   The guy reached for his gun, what do you expect?


An actual threat maybe


----------



## Dhara (Jan 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > The Feds have been incredibly restrained.   The guy reached for his gun, what do you expect?
> ...


Reaching for your gun isn't a threat?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

Some day you all on the left should look up the word consistent


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

Dhara said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


I don't see that


----------



## Dhara (Jan 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Of course not.  He should have kept his hands in the air.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 28, 2016)

Dhara said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


The evidence does not show a gun being reached for. None whatsoever!


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

Dhara said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


He was on a snow bank and maybe he lost his balance. Either you all admit a threat can exist without a gun in view or not. What is it? Hypocrites


----------



## Preacher (Jan 28, 2016)

AMERICAN CRUSADE (GA) | Facebook

Yall see if there is one for your states yet. I am going.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 28, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Convoy of reinforcement Feds seen this evening moving in *to kill the rest of the patriots*.


I certainly hope so!


----------



## Preacher (Jan 28, 2016)

my contact confirmed by talking to LaVoy's wife on phone they are doing independent autopsies & she said he was shot NINE times and his face was shot off @ close range !"

Won't matter. Piece of shit that murdered Vicky Weaver got away with murder. Same here. It will continue like this until the other side starts losing more people than we are or it gets too expensive for them to continue.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

Dhara said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


He got shot and his arms fell. It's what happened


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 28, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> He jumps out of the SUV immediately after going into the snowbank and definitely had his hands up.


He didn't keep them up, did he?  No, he didn't - he reached into his jacket.

If you are surrendering why wouldn't you keep both hands in sight at all times?

I wish they all had gone out in a blaze of stupidity.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> That's heart wrenching....they murdered him in cold fucking blood. *Every thug with a badge is a MUST BE a target now.* Oh and I hope you needle dicks cheering the murdering thugs on listened earlier. The patriots are heading for town and will occupy town and are putting out a call for reinforcements!


I think I may have to report this post to the FBI.  Apologies to the site owners for the warrant they'll have to comply with in turning over your IP address.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 28, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


except he reached towards a pocket where he had a loaded gun. but other than reaching for a gun there's no evidence the was reaching for a gun.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


That's because you're an idiot.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 28, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > FBI releases video footage of LaVoy Finicum shooting
> ...


Doesn't matter if he was reaching for *gum*!  He knew what his actions would result in, and that's why he did it.  He promised that he wouldn't be taken alive.

Suicide by cop.  I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Camp (Jan 28, 2016)

Every cowboy knows they are supposed to "reach for the sky" when confronted by the law. Leroy Finidum will be remembered for being the stupid Bundy militia dude. Too bad, he seemed like a friendly type of terrorist.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 28, 2016)

Odium said:


> my contact confirmed by talking to LaVoy's wife on phone they are doing independent autopsies & she said he was shot NINE times and his face was shot off @ close range !"
> 
> Won't matter. Piece of shit that murdered Vicky Weaver got away with murder. Same here. It will continue like this until the other side starts losing more people than we are or it gets too expensive for them to continue.


what do they expect an autopsy to tell them that the video doesn't? dumbass tried to run and then he tried to pull a gun - all this after saying publicly that he would rather die than go to jail and that he was armed.

what were the police supposed to think he was doing when reaching for his pocket if not going for a weapon?


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 28, 2016)

Camp said:


> Every cowboy knows they are supposed to "reach for the sky" when confronted by the law. Leroy Finidum will be remembered for being the stupid Bundy militia dude. Too bad, he seemed like a friendly type of terrorist.


in a month he won't be remembered, at least not by name.


----------



## Camp (Jan 28, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > my contact confirmed by talking to LaVoy's wife on phone they are doing independent autopsies & she said he was shot NINE times and his face was shot off @ close range !"
> ...


Someone said he was trying to get a stick of gum. He just wanted a snack, a piece of gum.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 28, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Idiot. From 5 min 50 sec to 6 min 8 sec. The fool clearly reached for a gun
> ...


It doesn't matter if he was reaching for a gun.  I am positive that those LEO gave him an order to keep his hands in sight.  They most likely also told him to get down on his knees.

He refused their lawful order and died for it.  Fuck that guy.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 28, 2016)

Camp said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


snacks were very important to that group...


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


It can't be both ways. Either a cop can shoot someone with no gun exposed or not? What is it? Why burn Ferguson then? Are there threats or not to justify a shoot?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Just like the kid in Ferguson right? You remember the conflict he had with store owner for his snacks? Snacks are generally what gets people killed


----------



## Dhara (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey the cops were trying to arrest a fleeing suspect who is armed and nearly runs a cop over avoiding a road block.  He has his hands in the air and then he lowers his hand and reaches for the gun his pocket.  At that point he is shot dead by Oregon state police.

I watched the plane footage.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 28, 2016)

Thge feds didn't start a fight.  The occupiers did.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Thge feds didn't start a fight.  The occupiers did.


Who blocked the road?


----------



## Camp (Jan 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Thge feds didn't start a fight.  The occupiers did.
> ...


It was the road blockers.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 28, 2016)

Camp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


Exactly


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Thge feds didn't start a fight.  The occupiers did.
> ...


Sometimes roadblocks get put up when people are engaged in illegal activities such as what the occupying terrorists were doing.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Just color in the guy's skin black, it'll clear up for you.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 28, 2016)

So here's the lesson from all this. The government won't catch terrorists. Won't stop rapists and murderers. Won't build a fence and stop illegal immigration. Won't stop thugs and theives from tearing up Baltimore and many other cities. But they WILL lure a citizen out into the open and kill him in cold blood. People, the government has found an enemy they are more than willing to do combat with, and that enemy is US.

Comment from the Drudge report of them showing the video. People are waking up...one murdered patriot at a time.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Skylar (Jan 29, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



And by 'one side', you mean the law enforcement officer that can give you eye witness testimony that the man who said he wouldn't taken alive was reaching for his gun?



> The side you are taking.  Even though you 'say' you've gone there many times and perhaps even 'grew up' around there, your life in Portland has made you forget what it may be like to walk through two or so feet of snow.



You mean the 'side' that DIDN'T lie their asses off by saying that he was on his knees, surrendering?  Where were those '100 bullets, by the way? And of course, he hands weren't up. In short, other than the man's name...is there ANY part of this your side got right?

There's only so much water you're gonna be able to carry for these folks. LaVoy was reaching for a gun, struggling to get it off his hip. This after resisting arrest.

It was a justifiable shooting.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 29, 2016)

Odium said:


> So here's the lesson from all this. The government won't catch terrorists. Won't stop rapists and murderers. Won't build a fence and stop illegal immigration. Won't stop thugs and theives from tearing up Baltimore and many other cities. But they WILL lure a citizen out into the open and kill him in cold blood. People, the government has found an enemy they are more than willing to do combat with, and that enemy is US.
> 
> Comment from the Drudge report of them showing the video. People are waking up...one murdered patriot at a time.



The video proved your narrative a load of hapless horseshit. Lavoy wasn't surrendering, he was resisting arrest. His hands weren't up, he was reaching for his gun. 

But hey, you got is name right, StormFront.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 29, 2016)

You realize you can't argue with these gun crazy lunatics.  They take pride in lying.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 29, 2016)

"Then yes, his hands or at least one of them did come down."

Finecum did not comply with LEO demands, made move that could have been for a gun, and he was shot.  End of story.


----------



## Camp (Jan 29, 2016)

Will Finecum be a martyr that creates a Timothy McVeigh? Are there more American traitor terrorist sitting around planning on how to kill federal employees and the innocents around them with bombs and bullets?


----------



## Disir (Jan 29, 2016)

I think there are people that are willing to go there.  There are a couple of things that were particularly bothering.   Bundy is out of there for a moment.  There appeared to be a hijacking not just once but twice.  So, there is this  jockeying for power and the bleeding of one issue into the next. Charismatic leaders are a dime a dozen and it's real easy to hold them accountable or to zoom in on them.  I really think that people need to have a look at the rest of the folks that follow them or show up for one reason or another.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Some day you all on the left should look up the word consistent



Why jc you are the very definition of consistent. Consistently stupid whatever the subject.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 29, 2016)

Disir said:


> I think there are people that are willing to go there.  There are a couple of things that were particularly bothering.   Bundy is out of there for a moment.  There appeared to be a hijacking not just once but twice.  So, there is this  jockeying for power and the bleeding of one issue into the next. Charismatic leaders are a dime a dozen and it's real easy to hold them accountable or to zoom in on them.  I really think that people need to have a look at the rest of the folks that follow them or show up for one reason or another.


A point well taken. The enablers should have to answer for making this type of situation possible. Had every body in Harney County avoided the Occupiers, not helped them in any way, in fact, even shunned them, refusing to sell them anything at all, the situation would have ended very quickly. Even though the sympathizers were in the minority, they gave enough encouragement to these miscreants that it continued to the inevitable outcome.


----------



## Disir (Jan 29, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > I think there are people that are willing to go there.  There are a couple of things that were particularly bothering.   Bundy is out of there for a moment.  There appeared to be a hijacking not just once but twice.  So, there is this  jockeying for power and the bleeding of one issue into the next. Charismatic leaders are a dime a dozen and it's real easy to hold them accountable or to zoom in on them.  I really think that people need to have a look at the rest of the folks that follow them or show up for one reason or another.
> ...



I agree. At the same time silencing would simply build more animosity. If you have people that are willing to adopt and move from one agenda to the next (mutiny on the high seas), then what it is that they are seeking is not being answered or they are motivated by their own agenda and this may be the only way to obtain what they want.  They are motivated by something else.  All bets are off with Sovereign Citizens.  


  You ever read the Art of War?  When we look at the land issues we are looking at arguments that have occurred for a good hundred years.  So, when you have people that are economically impacted, identifying and acknowledging their truth would reduce animosity and give these people room to move and allow them to have a voice they would not have under whomever is claiming or attempting to claim leadership.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 29, 2016)

You have to wonder when another group with similar intentions will pop up to harass another community.  Then the Feds and law enforcement would need to, once again, spend an inordinate amount of time and money to address it.

With Daesh, home grown terrorist, and the threats our law enforcement community are facing, they don't need another threat to monitor .  And yet, these people call themselves "Patriots."   REALLY?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Hey the cops were trying to arrest a fleeing suspect who is armed and nearly runs a cop over avoiding a road block.  He has his hands in the air and then he lowers his hand and reaches for the gun his pocket.  At that point he is shot dead by Oregon state police.
> 
> I watched the plane footage.



I watched the same video, he clearly had his hands up and maybe he wasn't reaching for a gun but reaching to where he had been shot. But you left loons have made up your minds....like you did with Traygone and the thug from Ferguson...I remind you that you were wrong on both counts. Let the facts come out instead of trying to try and convict on a message board


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I watched the same video, he clearly had his hands up and maybe he wasn't reaching for a gun* but reaching to where he had been shot*. But you left loons have made up your minds....like you did with Traygone and the thug from Ferguson...I remind you that you were wrong on both counts. Let the facts come out instead of trying to try and convict on a message board



I have the same thought, as there were two cops, one behind and one in front, both firing at him.  You notice that when his hands came down, it was with a jerk and simultaneous spin towards the cop to the rear, then he jerked a time or two more until he faced the one in front of him who gave him the final kill shot.

p.s., I never went for the "he was on his knees" story either.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 29, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the same video, he clearly had his hands up and maybe he wasn't reaching for a gun* but reaching to where he had been shot*. But you left loons have made up your minds....like you did with Traygone and the thug from Ferguson...I remind you that you were wrong on both counts. Let the facts come out instead of trying to try and convict on a message board
> ...



The thing that sticks out is he had his hands up...I wasn't there but it seems as though he was giving up and someone got trigger happy


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 29, 2016)

A neutral 'eyewitness' account:

Grant County resident witnessed arrests of occupation leaders from FBI roadblock

The guy didn't really see anything, but the fact that 1/4 mile seperated the two vehicles tells me that story by the driver of Bundy's vehicle is pretty much shit.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Thge feds didn't start a fight.  The occupiers did.
> ...


The police, in order to catch them.  They had a warrant for him.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


If you watch the video he goes from his hands up to reaching for his gun.  It's pretty clear what happened.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

It's tragic to me that this guy wanted to die so bad.  He would not allow himself to be arrested.  Suicide by cop.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Hey the cops were trying to arrest a fleeing suspect who is armed and nearly runs a cop over avoiding a road block.  He has his hands in the air and then he lowers his hand and reaches for the gun his pocket.  At that point he is shot dead by Oregon state police.
> ...


I wasn't here for Trayvon.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 29, 2016)

Camp said:


> Will Finecum be a martyr that creates a Timothy McVeigh? Are there more American traitor terrorist sitting around planning on how to kill federal employees and the innocents around them with bombs and bullets?




I think I read somewhere that they're planning the next action.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Mr. Bundy has been claiming land and rights that dismiss a century of laws. He ignores the land’s first occupants, the Burns Paiute, who rightfully claim that land. He sidesteps his family’s dependence on government support and subsidies — which include a sizable federal Small Business Administration loan for more than a half-million dollars. He banters about a potential armed revolution while proclaiming his dedication to the U.S. Constitution.

Mr. Bundy’s confused rhetoric is partly a refraction of spotty Christian theology, fringe militia movements and American mythology. Yet he is standing on solid ground in the imagined West in which his ideology resides.
Of myths and militias


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Mr. Bundy has been claiming land and rights that dismiss a century of laws. He ignores the land’s first occupants, the Burns Paiute, who rightfully claim that land. He sidesteps his family’s dependence on government support and subsidies — which include a sizable federal Small Business Administration loan for more than a half-million dollars. He banters about a potential armed revolution while proclaiming his dedication to the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Mr. Bundy’s confused rhetoric is partly a refraction of spotty Christian theology, fringe militia movements and American mythology. Yet he is standing on solid ground in the imagined West in which his ideology resides.
> Of myths and militias


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Almost a month into this absurd standoff, both sides had more than made their point. The militia members proved they’re serious; they got their martyr, unfortunately. The FBI proved it’s cautious and patient, but not infinitely so.

Keeping the standoff going would’ve only meant more violence, more disruption for the residents of Harney County and more wasted money for Oregon – a figure Gov. Kate Brown put at about $100,000 a week.

Read more here: A bad idea turns deadly in Oregon, predictably so


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

The guy who was shot WANTED to die a martyr.  He got exactly what he wanted.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Bundy has been claiming land and rights that dismiss a century of laws. He ignores the land’s first occupants, the Burns Paiute, who rightfully claim that land. He sidesteps his family’s dependence on government support and subsidies — which include a sizable federal Small Business Administration loan for more than a half-million dollars. He banters about a potential armed revolution while proclaiming his dedication to the U.S. Constitution.
> ...


Typical gassyass response.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



You'll live, pumpkin


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> The guy who was shot WANTED to die a martyr.  He got exactly what he wanted.



Well your care is touching. now go dance on their grave next. then go find their 80 Branch Dravidian you Government torched and dance on them, 20 of them Children


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > The guy who was shot WANTED to die a martyr.  He got exactly what he wanted.
> ...


What makes you think I'm not sad he went out of life this way.  He could have surrendered instead of reaching for his gun.  All suicide is tragic.  I feel sorry for his children who were less important to him than being  a martyr.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


The smart thing is to not get between a far RWr and their junk food.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 29, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > The guy who was shot WANTED to die a martyr.  He got exactly what he wanted.
> ...


I'm saving my grave dancing for Phyllis Schlafly.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


Bi-Catfish (who in this reincarnation calls herself "SassyIrishLass") wants to ignore that he clearly went to his waistband.  That will get anyone shot by the cops.  (Sometimes it doesn't even take that).


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Bi-catfish?  

Hilarious.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> I feel sorry for his children who were less important to him than being  a martyr.



This.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 29, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Bi-Catfish (who in this reincarnation calls herself "SassyIrishLass") wants to ignore that he clearly went to his waistband.  That will get anyone shot by the cops.  (Sometimes it doesn't even take that).



Can't a man grab a god damned snickers!?!  We all know they were desperate for snacks!


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I will but your pal didn't.  It sad he'd rather go all the way from Arizona to Oregon to deliberately get shot and die as a martyr.  I feel bad for his family.  They mattered far less to him.


----------



## rdean (Jan 29, 2016)

Odium said:


> BREAKING NOW: Harney District Hospital in Burns, Ore., on lockdown following reports of shots fired between Militia and Feds; nearby highways closed
> GET EM PATRIOTS!


You support traitors over honest Americans?   Stealing from other Americans through violence doesn't make you a good guy.  Why don't Republicans understand that?  It's the swill.  Their leaders have been mixing up swill for so long, the GOP is hoist on it's own petard.


----------



## rdean (Jan 29, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Damn, he must have stood to close to a horse when his cell phone alarm went off...


Half his face is giving the other half a kiss.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Yea, he did.  he decided that he had a gun and he was going to use it.  There is a video now, there is evidence that the shooting was justified, but I expect the lies and fabrications to keep coming.  BRING THEM ON!


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

There's no question that Finicum reached into his waistband for his gun (after nearly running another officer down).

Those video cameras work both ways, militants. Just as we can capture police misconduct on video, so too can we catch militant misconduct on video. From the looks of things, this was a "suicide by cop." No more and no less.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 29, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Finicum believed dying for freedom was more important than living for it.  This was a  self-fulfilled cowboy prophecy masked as patriotic ideology.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 29, 2016)

rdean said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING NOW: Harney District Hospital in Burns, Ore., on lockdown following reports of shots fired between Militia and Feds; nearby highways closed
> ...


Tell me how the founding fathers were traitors to England....you have no leg to stand on anti American trash.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm sick of RW assholes acting like they speak for the "Founding Fathers".  The Founders would roll over in their graves!


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > The guy who was shot WANTED to die a martyr.  He got exactly what he wanted.
> ...


Wacky post.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



That is what is amazing to me.  He did not consider his family when he jumped out of the car and reached for his gun.  He knew he was going to be taken out.  But maybe the Bundy's can send them the money they are saving from not paying grazing fees all these years.  I suggest they do that!


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> I'm sick of RW assholes acting like they speak for the "Founding Fathers".  The Founders would roll over in their graves!



No, the Founders would have them tried and hung for sedition.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



And of course you, Assy, will be the greatest Liar of All!


----------



## bodecea (Jan 29, 2016)

Odium said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


They were...to England.  In fact, the British had a list....John Adams, Thomas Jefferson, George Washington's names were on it.  They would have been tried and probably hung for treason.   What saved them is that they WON.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 29, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



GFY old man, anyone that dares to disagree with you and you start your middle school BS....then wonder why you're not taken serious


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

GFY means "Good For You".


----------



## bodecea (Jan 29, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sick of RW assholes acting like they speak for the "Founding Fathers".  The Founders would roll over in their graves!
> ...


Or have at least marched on them with the army as Washington did to the Whiskey Rebellion militia.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Good For You Jim.

Who needs to be "taken seriously"?  This is leisure time nonsense.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

I know that area of Oregon well.  The locals don't take well to be "taken over" by out of staters.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


There's that RW greeting again.

And I take him much more seriously than I do a Bi-Catfish who pretends to be something totally different.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 29, 2016)

Odium said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



They were absolutely traitors to England. They rebelled against the English Crown, rejected the sovereign jurisdiction of the King, and warred against his armies.

They're patriots of OUR nation because we won. Had they lost they'd be an interesting historical foot note. Perhaps someone would make 'Guy Falkes' masks about them. But they'd have been hanged as traitors.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> GFY means "Good For You".


Watch out...she might be hitting on you.  Are you male or female....it doesn't matter much to her.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


What the hell is a "Bi-Catfish"?  I had no idea Catfish were AC/DC.


----------



## hangover (Jan 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The video was on the national news last night, showing Finicum going for his gun.
The helicopter video of the FBI/OSP confrontation with LaVoy Finicum on 395 north of Burns


----------



## Skylar (Jan 29, 2016)

Camp said:


> Will Finecum be a martyr that creates a Timothy McVeigh? Are there more American traitor terrorist sitting around planning on how to kill federal employees and the innocents around them with bombs and bullets?



Waco was pretty gruesome. Buckets of blood, dead kids, fires, the works. Regardless of the conspiracy batshit surrounding the militia 'version' of events, the body count is undeniable.

This was one guy, resisting arrest, reaching for his gun to shoot a police officer. You're going to have a hard time recruiting with that scenario.


----------



## I amso IR (Jan 29, 2016)

Odium said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Instead of running away from the Feds try running towards them. Then you will be shot from the front. The best course of action is simply not to engage the Feds with firearms. Hope this explanation is not so complex you have trouble not understanding.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 29, 2016)

bodecea said:


> I'm saving my grave dancing for Phyllis Schlafly.


Won't be long...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 29, 2016)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Go shave your back ya annoying ankle snapper. You don't even know what a catfish is and keep using it, it doesn't get any more stupid than that. Your mistake was believing anything the other old bitch messaged you. See you're not nearly as clever as you think you are, cow. Now go bother someone else with your inane bullshit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 29, 2016)

Here sock puppet, let me help you out.....retard. 

A catfish is someone who pretends to be someone they're not using Facebook or other social media to create false identities, particularly to pursue deceptive online romances.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 29, 2016)

hangover said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...


son, there is no way you can see that, no fkn way.  You just can't it isn't zoomed in enough.  So you're in error. Sorry to inform you of that.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 29, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Will Finecum be a martyr that creates a Timothy McVeigh? Are there more American traitor terrorist sitting around planning on how to kill federal employees and the innocents around them with bombs and bullets?
> ...


you have no idea what he was reaching for, if he was actually reaching.  So you fail.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



We have an eye witness that indicates he was reaching for a weapon. You ignore him. 

Who gives a shit? Your fantasy version of events, your fantasy version of the law are meaningless.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 29, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


he ran right at the guy coming out of the woods.  So in fact he was running at them.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 29, 2016)

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


no you don't.  but nice try


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Here sock puppet, let me help you out.....retard.
> 
> A catfish is someone who pretends to be someone they're not using Facebook or other social media to create false identities, particularly to pursue deceptive online romances.


You're a "Bi-Catfish"?  That was your previous moniker?


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Yeah, he decided to just scratch his balls instead of getting his gun out.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 29, 2016)

The FBI acted appropriately in this situation. Rather than going in, guns blazing, they waited for an opportunity to apprehend the suspects with a minimum of risk of blood shed. Had Lavoy not tried to run a police blockade, had not resisted arrest, had not reached for his gun.....he'd be sitting in a cell across from Ammon and Ryan. 

If you try and draw on a police officer in a lawful probable cause arrest, you're gonna get shot. 

Lavoy knew it. Which is why he reached for his gun.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 29, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> Instead of running away from the Feds try running towards them. Then you will be shot from the front. The best course of action is simply not to engage the Feds with firearms. Hope this explanation is not so complex you have trouble not understanding.


This was a justified kill, but with you idiots talking all this shit to people you are bound to just stir up more anger and resentment, just like the opposite side of the coin with Odium.

Eat Shit


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Skylar said:


> The FBI acted appropriately in this situation. Rather than going in, guns blazing, they waited for an opportunity to apprehend the suspects with a minimum of risk of blood shed. Had Lavoy not tried to run a police blockade, had not resisted arrest, had not reached for his gun.....he'd be sitting in a cell across from Ammon and Ryan.
> 
> If you try and draw on a police officer in a lawful probable cause arrest, you're gonna get shot.
> 
> Lavoy knew it. Which is why he reached for his gun.


Suicide by cop.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


maybe he had an itch


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> you have no idea what he was reaching for, if he was actually reaching.  So you fail.


It doesnt matter. He had to keep his hands up in the clear even if he got shot, that is if he wanted the public to know he posed no threat at all EVER.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 29, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > GFY means "Good For You".
> ...





Dhara said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Here sock puppet, let me help you out.....retard.
> ...



No you little retard, and if by some chance I did have the mental disease of homosexuality rest assured you have nothing to worry about, you're too stupid to live and post like a middle school child.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI acted appropriately in this situation. Rather than going in, guns blazing, they waited for an opportunity to apprehend the suspects with a minimum of risk of blood shed. Had Lavoy not tried to run a police blockade, had not resisted arrest, had not reached for his gun.....he'd be sitting in a cell across from Ammon and Ryan.
> ...


yep, just like all of those black folk you all defend never stood a chance cause the cops were trigger happy.  Funny your hypocrisy spanky


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Suicide by cop.



You hope.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> yep, just like all of those black folk you all defend never stood a chance cause the cops were trigger happy.  Funny your hypocrisy spanky


Libtards have zero problems with being raging hypocrital lying shit bags, none at all.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 29, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > you have no idea what he was reaching for, if he was actually reaching.  So you fail.
> ...


dude, I give two shits.  As I've been explaining, it is the hypocrisy of this, that the libturds all find it justified.  just fkn funny as shit.  The cops in Ferguson, Chicago and Ohio, were trigger happy and those black folk didn't deserve what they got.  yeah right


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I amso IR said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of running away from the Feds try running towards them. Then you will be shot from the front. The best course of action is simply not to engage the Feds with firearms. Hope this explanation is not so complex you have trouble not understanding.
> ...


Finicum said "I have no intention of spending any of my days in a concrete box."  Sadly, he seems to have settled for a wooden box instead.
Read more at LaVoy Finicum Killed: Oregon Occupation Leader Reportedly Killed In Confrontation With FBI, Ammon Bundy Arrested


----------



## Skylar (Jan 29, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I amso IR said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of running away from the Feds try running towards them. Then you will be shot from the front. The best course of action is simply not to engage the Feds with firearms. Hope this explanation is not so complex you have trouble not understanding.
> ...



The militia types are wildly irrational. They were spewing the 'he was killed on his knees, trying to surrender' horseshit for a day.

Until the police announced they had a video. Then suddenly they backpedaled, inssiting that they'd been 'misunderstood'. There was no misunderstanding. The militia lied and didn't think anyone could contradict them.

The video shows a justifiable shooting. A man known to be armed, who insisted he wouldn't be taken alive running a police blockade, resisting arrest and reaching for his weapon. Not just reaching, struggling to get it out. His right arm was tugging at his hip for a full second to a second and a half before he was shot.

You could this in textbooks for what a justifiable shooting consists of.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


Aw, how sweet of you.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

GFY  Good For YOU, Sass.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


What are you talking about?  What black folk am I defending?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 29, 2016)

Skylar said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I amso IR said:
> ...


no it doesn't, there was no weapon drawn.  sorry fk but you all state there has to be a weapon drawn to be justified, I watch all the protests in Ferguson, Chicago and Ohio.  you fail.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


the ones I posted.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> no it doesn't, there was no weapon drawn.  sorry fk but you all state there has to be a weapon drawn to be justified, I watch all the protests in Ferguson, Chicago and Ohio.  you fail.


Not trying to defend the libtards and their ridiculous criteria for law enforcement, but going for a weapon is the same as actually getting it out.

Clean and justified shooting here. Unless something else much more damning comes out.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Nor does a cop have to wait for the gun to be drawn. Lavoy was *reaching* for the weapon, trying to draw it.

For goodness sake, you spent a dozen posts trying to justify Tamir Rice's shooting. Where he had a pellet gun while sitting on a swing that the police said he was reaching for at his waist.

And yet with a man who insisted he wouldn't be taken to prison, *who had an ACTUAL gun *he was reaching for *while resisting arrest and after running a police blockade *gets shot.......you scream like a stuck pig.

Inconsistent much? Shall I quote your posts regarding Tamir Rice?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 29, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > no it doesn't, there was no weapon drawn.  sorry fk but you all state there has to be a weapon drawn to be justified, I watch all the protests in Ferguson, Chicago and Ohio.  you fail.
> ...


I know that, I'm messing with them to draw out their double standard.  Like I said, I give two shits about the dude and his destiny. I just love the double standard going on by the libturds here.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 29, 2016)

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


yeah, I'm still waiting for the difference.

A supposed gun is either a threat or isn't.  you tell me.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


No double standard.  This guy indicated he would not be taken into custody, and he reached for his gun.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


that doesn't make it justified you stupid fk.  but thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



And when have I said there was a difference? I've argued that *both* shootings were justified based on the evidence at hand. 

With LaVoy's shooting being *super* justified. As unlike the 'terrible tragedy' of miscommunication that resulted in Rice's death, LaVoy was trying to draw a weapon to actually shoot a police officer.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


AND he had previously indicated he'd rather die than be in jail.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



A man who insisted he wouldn't be taken to prison, who had just run a blockade, who was resisting arrest, who was reaching for his gun ISN'T a justified shooting....

But a kid on a swing and a toy gun that cops say he was reaching for IS a justified shooting?

Holy shit, dude. You're raising inconsistency to an art form.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 29, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> Even though you 'say' you've gone there many times and perhaps even 'grew up' around there, your life in Portland has made you forget what it may be like to walk through two or so feet of snow.



When a person is trying to keep their balance on a slippery surface, they hold their arms _out_. Putting their hands in their pockets is the exact opposite of what a person would do if they're trying to balance.

Hence, anyone using that excuse needs to explain why they're saying something so totally contrary to reality.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 29, 2016)

mamooth said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Even though you 'say' you've gone there many times and perhaps even 'grew up' around there, your life in Portland has made you forget what it may be like to walk through two or so feet of snow.
> ...



You mean when you're knee deep in snow and fleeing from your car after running a blockade......you *don't* grab your nuts and hold onto them?

You're just talking crazy.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 29, 2016)

mamooth said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Even though you 'say' you've gone there many times and perhaps even 'grew up' around there, your life in Portland has made you forget what it may be like to walk through two or so feet of snow.
> ...


Regardless of icey conditions or not, if a cop has a gun pointed at you and you have been armed, talking shit about not going to jail no matter what, etc, then YOU KEEP YOUR FUCKING HANDS UP, no matter if you fall flat on your ass.

This looks to me like a totally clean kill.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

LaVoy Finicum Isn’t a Heroic Martyr, He’s Just a Dead Idiot

Finicum is: a dumbshit who broke the law a dozen times over, engaging in armed sedition against the U.S. government, and who in the end got himself killed when he could’ve easily avoided it. What LaVoy Finicum isn’t: a martyr who died for our freedoms.

His death is tragic in the sense that it was completely unnecessary and could have been easily avoided by Finicum himself. But that wasn’t what he wanted. What he wanted was to be remembered as the guy behind some nobly futile “Finicum’s Charge.” What he wanted was to die rather than be taken into custody — and that’s what he got.
Oregon Militant LaVoy Finicum Isn't a Heroic Martyr, He's Just a Dead Idiot - The Daily Banter


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> LaVoy Finicum Isn’t a Heroic Martyr, He’s Just a Dead Idiot
> 
> Finicum is: a dumbshit who broke the law a dozen times over, engaging in armed sedition against the U.S. government, and who in the end got himself killed when he could’ve easily avoided it. What LaVoy Finicum isn’t: a martyr who died for our freedoms.
> 
> ...


He isnt, or WASNT, an idiot.

just a little clumsy.....


----------



## Dhara (Jan 29, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > LaVoy Finicum Isn’t a Heroic Martyr, He’s Just a Dead Idiot
> ...


If you have eleven children and you care about them, you don't claim you want to die in a standoff.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 29, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...





Man, you must burn alot of calories with all that work you put in to being stupid.  Your whole argument boils down to a woman crammed onto the floor of a vehicle seeing something other than the dashboard, and "maybe he slipped on the ice."

And based on that you want us to believe some wild ass conspiracy that the feds just felt like having a little target practice.  No evidence whatsoever to back up your claims, other than the 25 pounds of lard leaking out of your ears.

Man, some people prove Darwin wrong every single day.  Which, I suppose, is why they often are creationists.


----------



## Dana7360 (Jan 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...






Yes it was partisan.

You just don't want to admit it.

That's ok.

All intelligent people understand it was partisan and you don't want to admit it.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> It wasn't partisan. My mentioning Ruby Ridge was sufficient for all intelligent people to understand what I meant.



It was sufficient for intelligent people to understand that you've been desperately hoping for a government sanctioned blood bath, and that since you're not getting what you want you're all too happy to deflect.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 29, 2016)

This whole situation has *really* revealed the fringe right wing. And what they actually believe.

Just as Trump has revealed what republicans actually believe.

I'm kinda digging the lack of pretense.


----------



## J.E.D (Jan 29, 2016)

I just watched the video. That was a justified shooting. He was reaching for something. Maybe he wasn't reaching for his gun, but given his statements he made about not being taken alive, and the fact that he was known to be armed, FBI agents were completely justified in taking him down. 

Any yahoo saying otherwise is a hypocritical sack of shit


----------



## Skylar (Jan 29, 2016)

J.E.D said:


> I just watched the video. That was a justified shooting. He was reaching for something. Maybe he wasn't reaching for his gun, but given his statements he made about not being taken alive, and the fact that he was known to be armed, FBI agents were completely justified in taking him down.
> 
> Any yahoo saying otherwise is a hypocritical sack of shit



The cops confirmed he was reaching for a gun.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 29, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Good For You Jim.
> 
> Who needs to be "taken seriously"?  This is leisure time nonsense.



Coming from Assy, that is a Honorable Notation!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 29, 2016)

What is so hard about.....Keep your hands up


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



But the officers on the scene did know what he was reaching for.  Let's see...

He did not have his hands in the air when he was shot, as you have asserted.
He was not on his knees, as was asserted. 

What other lies can you come up with?  Try to be creative...


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> What is so hard about.....Keep your hands up



He should have never ever gotten out of the SUV.  Cops pull you over, that is the worse thing you can do.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



Sounds like you have an obsession with "middle school"ers.  That could be a Big Problem for you!


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 29, 2016)

Now think about what he was told to do after he jumped out of the SUV.  I wager it was not "Hand Up!" 
It was either hands behind your head of on your belly.  He did neither.  Instead he reach for his gun.  11 kids are without a father today because he was an idiot.
I hope their mother marries better this time.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 29, 2016)

J.E.D said:


> I just watched the video. That was a justified shooting. He was reaching for something. Maybe he wasn't reaching for his gun, but given his statements he made about not being taken alive, and the fact that he was known to be armed, FBI agents were completely justified in taking him down.
> 
> Any yahoo saying otherwise is a hypocritical sack of shit



The fact is that his prior statements have no bearing on whether the shooting was justified.  The fact that he reached for _something_ is sufficient.  Any reasonable person would have feared for their lives the moment he reached for _something_, anticipating that it would probably be a gun he was reaching for.  As it turns out, he had a loaded pistol.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 29, 2016)

LaVoy Finicum wasn't hurting anybody.  He wasn't a threat.  You want to see a threat?  This what threatening police really looks like.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 29, 2016)

Skylar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


where was the kid on a swing?  That isn't what happened.  when are you all going to at least get your fkn facts straight. Hypocrites, all of you on the left, hypocrites.  again, I give two shits about the dude in oregon, it's your double standards that is my topic and you showing off your double standard proudly right there in that post.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 29, 2016)

mamooth said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Even though you 'say' you've gone there many times and perhaps even 'grew up' around there, your life in Portland has made you forget what it may be like to walk through two or so feet of snow.
> ...


funny you fkn loser, you now know how all people slip on ice or walk through snow, probably blow their nose and wipe their ass.  Now aren't you the profiling winner for the day!!!!


----------



## Skylar (Jan 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



That's exactly what happened. And you carried water for the police in the Tamir Rice shooting for pages. Shall I quote you doing so...and compare them with your posts on Lavoy?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


this discussion is getting so intertwined in he-said, it-said that I cant make heads or tails of it anymore.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 29, 2016)

mamooth said:


> When a person is trying to keep their balance on a slippery surface, they hold their arms _out_.



agreed, and if their hands are up, sometimes, they may have to come down to keep their balance.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 29, 2016)

*The hacker collective Anonymous has just taken down the main website for the Bundy militia’s Oregon wildlife refuge occupation.*






 Follow


 SD @1OccupySanDiego 
BREAKING: Anonymous group takes down Bundy Oregon militia site


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 29, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> this discussion is getting so intertwined in he-said, it-said that I cant make heads or tails of it anymore.



Agreed. I just want to say though, that the evidence is there for all to see between the FBI video and the pictures taken the next day by The Oregonian to prove beyond a shadow of doubt that the truck LaVoy was driving was fired upon well before he drove it off the highway into the snow.  The Oregonian pictures:

The spot where Finicum died, Bundy arrested: twisting road, dense forest

There is no way that there would be broken glass on the highway from where that truck ended up unless the OSP or FBI scooped it up and spread it there.

On the other hand, after watching the video a few more times, the OSP and FBI did what they were trained very well to do.  And that was to neutralize what they saw as a threat.

LaVoy, R.I.P.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 29, 2016)

Fck anonymous, let them take me or my site down.  I'd have it up the next day.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 29, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> Fck anonymous, let them take me or my site down.  I'd have it up the next day.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 29, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> Fck anonymous, let them take me or my site down.  I'd have it up the next day.


They don't forgive and they don't forget..........


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 29, 2016)

Mister, . . . . try it


----------



## mamooth (Jan 30, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> There is no way that there would be broken glass on the highway from where that truck ended up unless the OSP or FBI scooped it up and spread it there.



Or unless flash-bang grenades were fired into the vehicle.

Which they were. Several times, as the video clearly shows.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 30, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Ding!  Ding!  Ding!   That rings a Bell.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 30, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > When a person is trying to keep their balance on a slippery surface, they hold their arms _out_.
> ...


Not if you have a cop with a gun pointed at you and you have repeatedly said that you would resist arrest.

Then you just let your ass take the smash.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 30, 2016)

mamooth said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > There is no way that there would be broken glass on the highway from where that truck ended up unless the OSP or FBI scooped it up and spread it there.
> ...



Did you even look at the pictures from The Oregonian link I posted?  Please tell me how a pile of broken glass could get on the highway back by the tire track where the truck left the highway and into the snow from flash bang grenades.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Jan 30, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > When a person is trying to keep their balance on a slippery surface, they hold their arms _out_.
> ...


Oh well, if he hadn't run into a snow bank there wouldn't be a balance problem.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 30, 2016)

bodecea said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



Quit torturing them.  They are still trying to figure out how the domestic terrorist may have won.  It gives them hope, albeit, a delusional dream.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 30, 2016)

Odium said:


> Tell me again the story of our founding fathers VOTING our independence from England...



So are you saying that the only way to get your way is by the barrel of a gun? Most colonists were sick of British rule. Are you saying you're sick of your form of government/bill of rights/constitution?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me again the story of our founding fathers VOTING our independence from England...
> ...


You can't tie the GOVERNMENT to the Constitution since the government doesn't follow the constitution any longer. Oh but I am saying that yes I am tired of the government. The government hasn't represented the PEOPLE in a very long time.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 30, 2016)

Odium said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Get out and vote and change things. The system is in place.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Yep because voting has worked wonderfully hasn't it.....give me a break. When the people stopped heeding the advice of our founding fathers to change our government by force if need be then it was obvious change was going to have to come by a small minority forcing change....the people have been brainwashed to think they are as  free as the constitution says we should be,they will of course think the ones that try to change things are terrorists and or crazy or mentally ill etc. The American people as a whole have Stockholm syndrome.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 30, 2016)

Odium said:


> Yep because voting has worked wonderfully hasn't it.....give me a break. When the people stopped heeding the advice of our founding fathers to change our government by force if need be then it was obvious change was going to have to come by a small minority forcing change....the people have been brainwashed to think they are as  free as the constitution says we should be,they will of course think the ones that try to change things are terrorists and or crazy or mentally ill etc. The American people as a whole have Stockholm syndrome.



I agree with a lot of what you say. I'm no American, but the reality of your political system (as opposed to what it is set out to be on the books) is a terrible. Awful. However, you do have the means to change it via the ballot box. I wouldn't whine and whinge about it. Do something about it. Write your congress critters, lobby govt and local, state and govt level. Run for office yourself.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jan 31, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me again the story of our founding fathers VOTING our independence from England...
> ...



It's not sick to be tired of the corruption in our current government.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 31, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> It's not sick to be tired of the corruption in our current government.



So do something about it...

....legally...


----------



## Skylar (Jan 31, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > It's not sick to be tired of the corruption in our current government.
> ...



Per the Sovereign Citizen argument, any action they take is legal. As they make up the law. Each citizen can intepret the constitution in any manner they see fit. 

Which is why,despite empty lip service about 'state and local control', when the Governor of Oregon, the County Sheriff, the local mayor, the people, and even the local tribes all asked the 'militia' to leave......they told them all to go fuck themselves.

As the only law they recognize is themselves.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 31, 2016)

Odium said:


> Yep because voting has worked wonderfully hasn't it.....give me a break. When the people stopped heeding the advice of our founding fathers to change our government by force if need be then it was obvious change was going to have to come by a small minority forcing change....the people have been brainwashed to think they are as  free as the constitution says we should be,they will of course think the ones that try to change things are terrorists and or crazy or mentally ill etc. The American people as a whole have Stockholm syndrome.



Or it could be they're just throwing a tantrum because the gubmint won't give them even more vast amounts of free stuff.

Yep, that's it.

Needless to say, your "I can take all the free stuff I want at gunpoint" POV is not resonating with most Americans.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 31, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > It's not sick to be tired of the corruption in our current government.
> ...



New Hampshire's constitution[33] guarantees its citizens the right to reform government, in Article 10 of the New Hampshire constitution's Bill of Rights:
_Whenever the ends of government are perverted, and public liberty manifestly endangered, and all other means of redress are ineffectual, the people may, and of right ought to reform the old, or establish a new government. The doctrine of nonresistance against arbitrary power, and oppression, is absurd, slavish, and destructive of the good and happiness of mankind._
The Kentucky constitution[34] also guarantees a right to alter, reform or abolish their government in the Kentucky Bill of Rights:
_All power is inherent in the people, and all free governments are founded on their authority and instituted for their peace, safety, happiness and the protection of property. For the advancement of these ends, they have at all times an inalienable and indefeasible right to alter, reform or abolish their government in such manner as they may deem proper._
Similar wording is used in Pennsylvania's constitution,[35] under Article 1, Section 2 of the Declaration of Rights:
_All power is inherent in the people, and all free governments are founded on their authority and instituted for their peace, safety and happiness. For the advancement of these ends they have at all times an inalienable and indefeasible right to alter, reform or abolish their government in such manner as they may think proper._
Article I, §2 of the Tennessee constitution[36] states:
_That government being instituted for the common benefit, the doctrine of non-resistance against arbitrary power and oppression is absurd, slavish, and destructive of the good and happiness of mankind._
North Carolina's constitution of November 21, 1789 also contains in its Declaration of Rights:[37]
_3d. That Government ought to be instituted for the common benefit, protection and security of the people; and that the doctrine of non-resistance against arbitrary power and oppression is absurd, slavish, and destructive to the good and happiness of mankind._
The Constitution of Texas[38] also contains similar wording in Article 1, Sect 2:
_All political power is inherent in the people, and all free governments are founded on their authority, and instituted for their benefit. The faith of the people of Texas stands pledged to the preservation of a republican form of government, and, subject to this limitation only, they have at all times the inalienable right to alter, reform or abolish their government in such manner as they may think expedient.

State Constitutions say we can do whatever MUST BE DONE_


----------



## Preacher (Jan 31, 2016)

That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. 

Part of the declaration of independence. Legal doesn't work. Unless you are EXTREMELY rich.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 31, 2016)

Silly ass, try that with guns, and you face the guns of those that don't agree with you. Which is the vast majority. And the patience of that majority is wearing real thin with the assholes that are trying to create Syria right here in the US. Finicum was treasonous scum, and earned exactly with he got.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jan 31, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Silly ass, try that with guns, and you face the guns of those that don't agree with you. Which is the vast majority. And the patience of that majority is wearing real thin with the assholes that are trying to create Syria right here in the US. Finicum was treasonous scum, and earned exactly with he got.



So you are one who believes the old "might makes right" BS. Lots of folks don't. The people who made this country certainly didn't and the problem with that philosophy is that you need to be very very sure you know might when you see it. I don't think you do.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 31, 2016)

The vast majority didn't think that the American colonies should be independent. 

Some of the settlers didn't recognize any government at all.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 31, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Are you saying you're sick of your form of government/bill of rights/constitution?



Personally, I am sick of my government slowly but surely tearing down and ignoring the bill of rights/constitution.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 31, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > this discussion is getting so intertwined in he-said, it-said that I cant make heads or tails of it anymore.
> ...




those are interesting pictures 

thanks for proving more evidence


----------



## EriktheRed (Feb 7, 2016)

jc456 said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Take note, folks: this is coming from the guy who initially denied there was a video at all.


----------



## EriktheRed (Mar 3, 2016)

Odium said:


> We won in Nevada




Yeah, about that:

14 More People Face Federal Indictment In 2014 Bundy Ranch Standoff


----------



## Skylar (Mar 3, 2016)

EriktheRed said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > We won in Nevada
> ...



Same charges. Depending on whether or not simple assault is an act of violence, they're looking at about 70+ years.

Being willing to die for the revolution is one thing. Being willing to live for it in a concrete box for several decades. 

That's another.


----------

